# [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded



## XE85 (11. November 2009)

*[Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Hy

Da es sich durch die SB im Forum von HardwareLuxx ergeben hat, hab ich mich entschlossen auch einen Murdermod zu bauen.

Da die Teile in den nächsten Wochen eintreffen sollen hab ich schon mal mit den Vorbereitungen begonnen.



*Folgende Murdermodteile hab ich bestellt:*

- Faceplate universal Reflected
- Backplate Serpentine inverted ATX
- Midplate sLights
- Topgrill Serpentine
- AGB Holder - wegen Fertigungsproblemen und daher minderer Qualität weis ich nicht ob ich sie verwenden werde


*zu den Farben und beleuchtung:*

- das Case bleibt aussen im originalen Schwarz
- innen wird schwarz matt lackiert


*Was ich selbst baue:*

- eine HDD Halterung für 3 HDDs - die ähnlich den SSD Mounts sind
- eine Displaxhalterung für ein Crystalfonts 16x4 LCD (blau/weiß oder blau/schwarz - weis ich noch nicht genau)


*Beleuchtung:*

- eine richtige Innenbeleuchtung werd ich nicht machen
- sLights ist weiß - klar
- HDD Mounts in blau
- blauer Powertaster (Ring)
- hinter den "Murdermodschriftzug" in der Faceplate werd ich auch eine blaue Beleuchtung setzen


*Sleeve:
* 
beim Sleeve werd ich ausschließlich Grand Bleu mit schwarzem Shrik verwenden


*Wakü:
* 
- ein Kreislauf
- 480er Radi im unteren Bereich mit Noiseblocker Multiframe Lüftern
- AGB wahrscheinlich ein direkt auf der Pumpe sitzender - vorraussichtlich dieser: Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichbehälter komplett inkl Aufsatz XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter komplett inkl Aufsatz 52076

- Schlauch: schwarz mit blauen Smartcoils
- Kreislauf(vorläufiger Planungsstand): Pumpe-Radi-RAM-Chipsatz-Graka1- (Graka2)-Mosfet1-CPU-Mosfet2-AGB


*Inahltsverzeichnis:*

LCD-Halterung-Prototyp, HDD Mount erste Prototypen
HDD-Mounts Fortsetzung
MDPC-X Lieferung
Vergleich LCD-Halterung mit Aquatube
Verkleidung Raidcontroller
Caseking Packet1
Endlich - das Case ist da
Auschlachen und Anprobe
HDD Mounts Fortsetzung
Aquatube Halterung fertiggestellt
Detailverbesserungen
Lüfterblende
erster Test vom Lack
Prototyp Mainboardtrayverkleidung
Verkleidung dür NT Blende
Bohrungen und Ausschnitte in Laufwerksbleche und Midplate
Verkleidung für Raidcontroller fertig
Schalter für sLights und HDD Mounts
HD 5970 in the House
HDD(SSD) Mounts fortsetzung
Laufwerk fertif lackiert
Murdermod Backplate ist da
erste überlegungen zur Kabelverlegung
Blende links
erste Teile lackiert
Zusammenbau Teil1
Zusammenbau fortsetzung
Graka @ Wakü
Mainboard ohne Kühler
Mobo goes Wakü Teil1
Mobo goes Wakü Teil2
Mobo Wakü fertig
Einbau Mobo und Graka
NT Blende eingebaut
Window angezeichnet
Window fertig
SSD ist da
SSD eingebaut und Midplatebeleuchtung auf blau geändet
EVGA Classified 4-way SLI in the House
Sleeven 2. 8-Pin Kabel
MIPS Kühler fürs Board ist da
Bild vorm Umbau
Anprobe des Mobos im Case
erster Testlauf mit Mobo
Wakühler montiert
Beleuchtug Faceplate
Beleuchtung Faceplate - fertig
LCD-Displays - Schablonen für die Seitenwandausschnitte
Display - erster Test
LCD - Gruppenfoto
Miniwindowa füe LCDs in Seitenwand schneiden
Miniwindows fertig
anpassen der Laufwerksschachtblende für die LCDs
LCDs montieren
Aquaero ist da
Basteln der Aquaero Halterung
Aquaero Halterung fertig - inkl Lack
erster Test der internen LCD verkabelung
Bild von der provesorischen USB-Hub "montage"
HD5870 ist da - ersetzt die 5970
i7 980X in the House
Case komplett auseinadergenommen
Plexi Dual Laing Halterung
Dual Laing halterung fertig inkl Beleuchtung
sLights ist da - nach 6 Monate wartezeit
Zusammenbau 1
Zusammenbau 2
Wasser gefüllt
Bilder vom fast fertigen Case

mfg


----------



## STER187 (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wow..wieder was von dir!!
schön, schön... auch wenn ich nicht vom Murdermod begeistert bin..bin ich gespannt was du daraus zauberst..



mfg
STER187


----------



## Selene (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Murdermod hört sich mörderisch gut an,  
da werd ich weiter am lesen bleiben ^^


----------



## SOADTony (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schön ein neuer Mod von dir XE85 
da freu ich mich schon auf einer sehr schönes System ;D
Mfg Tony


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Freu mich auf das Tagebuch. Keep goin'.

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Nemesis Design (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ich frage mich zwar wo man das geld hernimmt... o.0

aber egal

wird bestimmt wieder fette


----------



## STER187 (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

über die Kosten von XE85 Systemen mach ich mir keine Gedanken.. (wer weiß für wen er sie baut)
bin eigentlich immer mit Staunen beschäftigt 

mfg
STER187


----------



## godtake (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

uiuiui...da häng ich mich auch mal mit dran...apropos Kosten: Die haben mich von etwas ähnlichem abgehalten, super wenn man bei jemand anderem umsonst zuguggen kann.

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## XE85 (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



STER187 schrieb:


> schön, schön... auch wenn ich nicht vom Murdermod begeistert bin..bin ich gespannt was du daraus zauberst..



würde mich interessieren warum ... Ich war anfangs auch wenig überzeugt - und hätte es diese SB nicht gegeben hätt ich auch keinen Murdermod gebaut - aber andererseits die letzte Murderbox von Charles - MDPC 032 | murderbox 008 by Charles Harwood - für alle die sie nicht kennen - hat mich dann auch überzeugt - vor allem so Dinge wie die leuchtende Midplate kann man fast nicht selbst machen



godtake schrieb:


> uiuiui...da häng ich mich auch mal mit dran...apropos Kosten: Die haben mich von etwas ähnlichem abgehalten, super wenn man bei jemand anderem umsonst zuguggen kann.
> 
> Gutes Gelingen!



naja - hier in Europa haben wir den Vorteil des (für uns) günstigen Dollar/Euro Kurses - aber die Preise sind teilweise doch gesalzen das stimmt



STER187 schrieb:


> über die Kosten von XE85 Systemen mach ich mir keine Gedanken.. (wer weiß für wen er sie baut)
> bin eigentlich immer mit Staunen beschäftigt
> 
> mfg
> STER187



der Murdermod bleibt auf alle Fälle in meinen Händen - das weiße Black Pearl hat einen neuen Besitzer


Edit.:

ein paar Bildern von den ersten arbeiten

die Halterung für das LCD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da die neuen TJ07 alle so ein hässliches Loch im Mainboardtray haben wed ich den ganzen Tray verkleiden - entweder mit lackiertem Alu oder mit Plexi das von hinten lackiert wird - dazu hab ich ein teststück angefertigt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch 2 Bilder vom Testteil für die HDD Mounts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Nemesis Design (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

jo die murder box Charles is der absolute oberhammer

die HDD Mounts sehen ma fast genau so geil aus


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Na also ich freu mich ja schonmal, da nächstes Jahr bei mir auch rumgemördert wird 
Dein Projekt gefällt mir sehr gut, wobei ich die HDD-Mounts anders gemacht hätte, halt mehr Charles-like  Hast du die HDD_Mouts so geschnitten, dass sie den gesamten 5,25" Schacht in der Breite ausfüllen?
ICh bin ja mal richtig gespannt, besser als Fernsehen^^
PS: Mehr Bilder  *ABO*


----------



## SOADTony (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die ersten bilder sehn schon mal sehr gut aus ;D
weiter so 

Mfg Tony


----------



## XE85 (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Der Frostmonarch schrieb:


> Na also ich freu mich ja schonmal, da nächstes Jahr bei mir auch rumgemördert wird
> Dein Projekt gefällt mir sehr gut, wobei ich die HDD-Mounts anders gemacht hätte, halt mehr Charles-like Hast du die HDD_Mouts so geschnitten, dass sie den gesamten 5,25" Schacht in der Breite ausfüllen?
> ICh bin ja mal richtig gespannt, besser als Fernsehen^^
> PS: Mehr Bilder *ABO*



wie hättest du sie denn gemacht ..?? .. Sie gehn nicht über die gesammte Breite - insgesammt ist das Plexiteil 10mm schmäler - da ja auf jeder Seite ne "Stütze" nenn ich es jetzt mal hinkommt



SOADTony schrieb:


> die ersten bilder sehn schon mal sehr gut aus ;D
> weiter so
> 
> Mfg Tony



Danke

mfg


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Oh wieder ein TB von XE85
Direkt mal ein Abo machen.

Die ersten Bilder sind schon mal geil, immer weiter so!


----------



## exa (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sehr geil!!! wo hast du bloß immer die Kohle her???


----------



## XE85 (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Oh wieder ein TB von XE85
> Direkt mal ein Abo machen.
> 
> Die ersten Bilder sind schon mal geil, immer weiter so!



Danke



exa schrieb:


> sehr geil!!! wo hast du bloß immer die Kohle her???



naja - da das Geld nicht auf den Bäumen wächst bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als arbeiten gehn 

mfg


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also ich will mir ja auch welche basteln, da die ja vom Charles entweder für 4 SSD`S ausgelegt sind oder für 2 Festplatten und 2 SSD`s, also ich wollte mir ein 1-1,5cm dickes Plexiglas nehmen, dann
werden die Pulverbeschichtet oder mit normalem Lack is eigentlich egal, dann werden die mit der CNC-Fräse zurechtgeschnitten und an den nicht bepulverten stellen wo gefräßt wurde, wird nochmal mit Schleifpapier eine möglichst Lichtstreuende Fläche geschaffen,dann werden die Plexiglasscheiben mit Abstandshaltern(natürlich fasst nich sichtbar) im 5,25" Schacht befestigt.
Vielleicht frag ich ja auch mal den Charles wie er die macht 

Des Bild kennst du ja sicher 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackWolf (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schonmal geile Bilder
Weiß jemand wozu die ganzen USB Kabel beim Beispiel sind?
[x] Ano

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Welche USB-Kabel?
Meinst du die Kabel von der HDD-Mount? ( Sind keine USB-Kabel^^)
Weiß sonst nich was du meinen könntest??


----------



## BlackWolf (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das dritte Bild von unten
MDPC 032 | murderbox 008 by Charles Harwood

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## Icemanspirit (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Cooles Tagebuch und erste Bilder die mal wieder nur auf die hochwertigkeit des Projekts verweisen können weiter so


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ja klaaaar, da kann ich dir weiterhelfen 
Also 3 USB-Kabel sind von den 3 LCD`S an der Außenwand noch 1 USB
is vom Aquaero der unter den Festplatten verbaut ist und der Rest is vom PC zum Mehrfachadapter, cool gemacht gell^^
Wird bei mir aunoch gemacht, ich nachmacher War gerade eben am Grafikkarten zerlegen

Ich will was vorangehen sehen, mir is langweilig^^ Hab gerade ein Ram-Modul von mir geschrottet beim Kühlerwechsel


----------



## BlackWolf (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dass ist ja schlau gemacht worden, vieleicht greife ich mir was für meinen Mod ab.

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die USB Kabel sind für die LCDs und das Aquaero

@Der Frostmonarch - Plexi kannst du nicht Pulvern - das geht nur bei leitendem Material - beim Lackieren hast du das Problem das das Licht eventuell durchscheint - is bei meinem Black Pearl Projekt auch so - Ich würde entweder Alu drüber - genügt ja im Prinzip 0,5er oder eine Folie draufkleben



Icemanspirit schrieb:


> Cooles Tagebuch und erste Bilder die mal wieder nur auf die hochwertigkeit des Projekts verweisen können weiter so



Danke

Gestern kamen die Kabelschellen - super Ware von kays - die großen passen auch für 13/10er Schlauch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

@XE85 SH*** hab nich drann gedacht, matte Plastikfolie wirds dann auch tun 
Wieviel nimmt Kays für die Schellen? Will auch welche
Rattenscharf die Bilder von den Schellen


----------



## BlackWolf (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das sind ja mal viele Kabelklemmen

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also ich hab für 90 Schellen 13€ inkl gezahlt - also ein sensationeller Preis für die qualität 

mfg


----------



## Stex (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht wiedermal super aus dein neuer Mod, wie immer!

Aber noch ne Frage, wo willste denn den LCD verbauen? 

mfg Stex


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Stex schrieb:


> Sieht wiedermal super aus dein neuer Mod, wie immer!
> 
> Aber noch ne Frage, wo willste denn den LCD verbauen?
> 
> mfg Stex



Danke - das LCD kommt an die Stelle an der bei der Murderbox das Aquaero sitzt

Edit: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/gallery-2009/murderbox/008/murderbox-07.jpg

mfg


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wenn ich mal fragen darf, was wird eigentlich für Hardware in dem Gehäuse platz finden? Ist ja schließlich auch ausschlaggebend für die Farbe ( zumindestens bei mir^^)


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die Hardware die in der Sig unter "Gamestation" steht - mit Ausnahme des Netzteils - das kommts ein vollmodulares von Silverstone rein

Update:

Heut hab ich erstmal die Stützen für die HDD Mounts gebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleich mal probemontiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit man die Festplatten später nicht sieht hab ich eine Blende ausgeschnitten und gekannted - leider ist die etwas zu kurz - ka was ich da gemessen hab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch ein Bild mit dem LCD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht echt goil aus,blos ein bissel wackelig^^ Des fixierst du nachher aber noch mit Abstandshaltern in den 7x5,25" Schächten oder wird der Schacht volkommen ersetzt?
Könnte mit unter en bissel eng werden 
Bei mir muss ich da auch noch ein Netzteil unterbringen, da bei mir unten dann 2 quadradiatoren hausen werden -_-
Apropo Netzteil, es ist nicht zufällig das Strider Plus? 

Aber sonst bis jetzt tolle Arbeit weiter so


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ja ist noch wackelig ... wenn die anderen beiden Teile drin sind sollte das kein Problem mehr sein, der Schacht wird nicht ersetzt - das passt so rein - sollte es zumindest

Nt wird zu99% dieses Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST1000NV Strider - 1000 Watt

mfg


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Warum willst du ein altes Netzteil kaufen??
nehm lieber die neue Serie, die is kleiner, leiser, effizienter und sieht cooler aus ;D
Was für ein Leckerbissen ;D
PS: Des Netzteil is auch 100% Modular, manno, mir fehlt die Kohle^^


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ja nur wo gibts die - bei Geizhals sind die "Plus" nicht gelisted

mfg


----------



## SOADTony (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

@XE85
Erst mal zu den Bildern:
Sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus ;D
Dann zum NT:
Muss es denn unbedingt 1000 Watt sein oder reicht da nicht auch ein kleineres ?

Mfg Tony


----------



## Agr9550 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

beim kanten hast wohl die biegung ned mit eingerechnet deshalb is die kürzer geworden 
wenn ich mich ned täuscht kann man beim kanten immer 1/3 von der blechdicke dazurechnen (verdammt is das lang her als ich mal blech gepätscht hab  letztes mal 2lj)

aber der hdd mount is geil 
bin ma gespannt wies weiter geht


----------



## Infin1ty (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Bisher ziemlich geil, der HDD Mount schaut echt klasse aus 

Zu dem Netzteil:

Bei Caseking gibts eins, das der Beschreibung teilweise enstspricht,
aber die Anschlüsse für die Kabel sind nicht blau 

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST1000NV Strider - 1000 Watt


----------



## moe (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wie willst du den hdd käfig denn gegen vibrationen isolieren? ohne isolation wird das schon resonanz geben.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wie wärs mit nem Sandwich für die Festplatten


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



SOADTony schrieb:


> @XE85
> Erst mal zu den Bildern:
> Sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus ;D
> Dann zum NT:
> ...



nein nicht unbedingt ... es muss aber voll Modular sein 



Agr9550 schrieb:


> beim kanten hast wohl die biegung ned mit eingerechnet deshalb is die kürzer geworden
> wenn ich mich ned täuscht kann man beim kanten immer 1/3 von der blechdicke dazurechnen (verdammt is das lang her als ich mal blech gepätscht hab letztes mal 2lj)
> 
> aber der hdd mount is geil
> bin ma gespannt wies weiter geht



es fehlen pro seite ca 2 cm  ... aber das is egal - das Teil ist in ner 1/4 Stunde neu gemacht - da is ja nic dran 



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Bisher ziemlich geil, der HDD Mount schaut echt klasse aus
> 
> Zu dem Netzteil:
> 
> ...



Danke

Dieses NT hatte ich schon verlinkt .... Der Frostmonarch meinte das wäre ein altes ... aber ich werd caseking da mal anschreiben welches es genau ist



moe schrieb:


> wie willst du den hdd käfig denn gegen vibrationen isolieren? ohne isolation wird das schon resonanz geben.



also zwischen Mount und Festplatten sollen irgenwelche Gummiteile rein - wei aber noch nicht genau wie ich das mache

mfg


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



SOADTony schrieb:


> @XE85
> Erst mal zu den Bildern:
> Sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus ;D
> Dann zum NT:
> ...


Soweit ich weiß, hat XE noch eine 2. 4870X2, die leider nicht in das aktuelle Gehäuse passt, vllt. will er die hier wieder einbinden, dann sind 1000W angemessen.

EDIT: Da war der Erbauer selbst schneller


----------



## SOADTony (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, hat XE noch eine 2. 4870X2, die leider nicht in das aktuelle Gehäuse passt, vllt. will er die hier wieder einbinden, dann sind 1000W angemessen.



Na gut oke dann ist das natürlich was anderes ;D

Mfg Tony


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

jap die 2. 4870X2 soll wieder rein - aber 1000Watt sind glaub ich trotzdem nicht nötig

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Jo, 850 Watt werden es sicher auch tun.

Obwohl 1000 Watt eher zum Preis des Murdermods passen


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

gibts eigentlich ausser den Silverstones noch vollmodulares - weis da jemand was .. ??

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Muss der 24-Pin ATX Strang denn unbedingt modular sein ?


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

weist du eins wo nur der 24 polige Fix ist und alle anderen modular - das Problem ist das ich nur die anschließen möchte die ich brauche - bei den meisten Leistungsstärkeren ist es so das dann meistens der 4 polige ATX Stecker rumhängt ohne das man ihn braucht - da ja der 8 polige verwendet wird 

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Da ist die Auswahl schon größer, z.B. das hier:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P7-PRO-850W - Pro Edition

Das hat außerdem 6 20A 12V Leitungen


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich denk auch, dass es da schon einige gibt, die nur 8 Polig sind
und zur Not knippst du die Kabel ab und pappst über die Enden Isolierband damit's keinen Kurzen gibt, dann die Enden verstecken und gut ist.


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das beQuiet schaut sehr gut aus - kleines Manko sind höchstens die bunten Anschlüsse am NT

mfg


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Des Netzteil is auch nich 100% modular( der 24Pin ATX Stecker und ein 6Pin PCIE Stecker sind fest drann), ich hab ja davon die 1000Watt Variante bei mir liegen,
sogar Schwarz-Blau gesleeved
Also wenn dus haben möchtest, ich hätte gerne des Silverstone Netzteil, da bei mir die 18cm zu lang sind


----------



## Infin1ty (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Der nicht modulare 6 Pin ist ein 6 Pin EPS, (Was immer das heißen soll),
den kann man ja zur not abknipsen.


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ja klar, den klemmt man nich ab, denn sonst kann man kein tripple SLI mehr nutzen, also reine Verschwendung


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Der Frostmonarch schrieb:


> Des Netzteil is auch nich 100% modular( der 24Pin ATX Stecker und ein 6Pin PCIE Stecker sind fest drann), ich hab ja davon die 1000Watt Variante bei mir liegen,
> sogar Schwarz-Blau gesleeved
> Also wenn dus haben möchtest, ich hätte gerne des Silverstone Netzteil, da bei mir die 18cm zu lang sind



nicht 100% - das stimmt - aber ausser dem 24 poligem und dem Tachosignal vom NT Lüfter kann man alle abklemmen 



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Der nicht modulare 6 Pin ist ein 6 Pin EPS, (Was immer das heißen soll),
> den kann man ja zur not abknipsen.



stimmt - die Garantie ist durchs Sleeven sowiso hinüber 

da wäre halt auch ein vorteil des 100% modularen Silverstone NTs - man braucht es nicht aufschrauben zum sleeven und die Kabelsets gibts zum nachkaufen

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann nimm halt das hier, das hat aber lange nicht so viel Power
wie das BeQuiet.

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST85F Strider - 850 Watt



> Ja klar, den klemmt man nich ab, denn sonst kann man kein tripple SLI mehr nutzen, also reine Verschwendung



http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/hardware-allgemein/25479-ist-ein-eps-connector.html


----------



## Agr9550 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> es fehlen pro seite ca 2 cm  ... aber das is egal - das Teil ist in ner 1/4 Stunde neu gemacht - da is ja nic dran
> mfg


 
erinnert an den spruch "2mal abgesägt und immernoch zukurz" 

aber spass beiseite wenn alles auf anhieb klappen würde wäre wohl auch der reiz am basteln verloren

wird sicher nen cooles teil echt MURDER


----------



## XE85 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke ... 

das mit dem NT werd ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehn lassn - ist eh nochn bissl Zeit

mfg


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Joh und des Netzteil von mir is sowieso nochnich raus^^
Musste dich gedulden 
Aber abknipsen von Kabeln is doch k****, weil du kannst die Kabel nich nachkaufen, so wie bei dem vollmodularem Netzteil von Silverstone 
Bei mir hab ich den einen PCIE Strang ins Netzteil mit Kabelbinder verlegt, so war er nich zu sehen und abmachen musste ich ihn  auch nich ;D
Aber Garantie is trotzdem futsch, wie ihr schon sagtet^^

PS: Hier kann man mal sehen was alt und was neu is 
http://www.silverstonetek.com.tw/products/power.php?area=de


----------



## XE85 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die Garantie ist ja der große vorteil der vollmodularen Silverstones - man braucht sie zum sleeven nicht aufschrauben und die Kabel gibts zum nachkaufen

Edit:

ein wenig offen ist auch noch die Lüfterfrage

in die engere Auswahl hab ich genommen:

Noiseblocker Black Silent: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...blocker-BlackSilent-Fan-XL1-120mm::12826.html
Noiseblocker Multiframe: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Multiframe-S-Series-MF12-S1-120mm::10817.html
BeQuiet Silentwings: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...et-Luefter-Silent-Wings-PWM-120mm::13572.html

was meint ihr????


mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich würde entweder den oder den empfehlen. Sind beide schön leise


----------



## XE85 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

danke für den Tipp - sehn auch nicht schlecht aus - wenn auch (meiner Meinung nach) nicht ganz so gut wie die meiner Auswahl

mfg


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also ich find ja die Silentwings endgeil. Hast nen echt guten Geschmack
Bei Conrad gibts die ja sogar für 10 Euronen das Stück, die Dinger kann ich dir nur empfehlen


----------



## Infin1ty (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich würde die hier nehmen, selbst bei 1000 RPM nicht störend,
da ist meine Laing lauter 

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Noiseblocker-BlackSilent-Fan-XL1-120mm::12826.htm


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also wenns ums P/L geht würde ich die Silentwings nehmen, wenn das aussehen im Vordergrund steht die Black Silent. Die Multiframes find ich nicht so toll, weil da die Fördermenge doch relativ gering ist, und auch die BeQuiet sind mit ihren 85m³ immer noch sehr leise - unhörbar.


----------



## XE85 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

DAnke für die Tipps - Ich werd die BeQuiet mal "testen" - optisch gefallen sie mir auch sehr gut - schön dezent

mfg


----------



## Modstar (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Bei Conrad gibt es gerade einen Silverstone schlussverkauf oder so und da gibts gerade das SST-ST1000F fü 149,95!
hoffe das kann dir weiter helfen.


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (16. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

@XE85, Jo, da haste recht, willste eigentlich bei dem Silverstone dieses Gitter da unten lassen? Ich möchte des da unten ersetzten und eine komplett neue Seite basteln



IGITT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boah, da läuft einem der Speichel runter bei der geilen Radi Blende



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (16. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also das Gitter soll schon so bleiben - zumal da unten auch der Radi hinkommt - daher muss irgend ne öffnung sein

die Radi blende sieht gut aus - der unlackierte innenraum weniger



Modstar schrieb:


> Bei Conrad gibt es gerade einen Silverstone schlussverkauf oder so und da gibts gerade das SST-ST1000F fü 149,95!
> hoffe das kann dir weiter helfen.



Danke für den Tipp

mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr schön, wie das Ding bis her aussieht. Mach weiter so. Die Projekte von dir sind immer super. Wenn Geld nicht so wichtig ist dann würde ich dir zu dem Noiseblocker Multiframe raten die sind super verarbeitet und entkoppelt. Und sonst würde ich denn Noiseblocker BlackSilent nehmen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (16. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Super verarbeitet und entkoppelt sind die Silent Wings auch, aber die MF schaffen nur 58m³, die Silent Wings 85m³ und laut sind beide nicht. 
Ich frag mich, wer überhaupt noch MF's kauft seit BeQuiet die SW's raushat, die sind billiger und haben mehr Reserven.


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ja,nee, is schon klar, dass des dann lackiert wird, aber des was der innendrinnen gebaut hat möchte ich für die Seite nehmen, vielleicht auch du, denn so kommen die Lüfter echt fett raus ;D


----------



## XE85 (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

Heut kam das Packet von MDPC - nur das Packet von caseking mit dem TJ07 ist immer nocht nicht das - mal nachfragen warum das (leider schon wieder) so lange dauert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## STER187 (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

jaja die Wartezeiten beim Käsekönig 
da ich wie du im Ö sitze denke ich es könnte daran liegen...


----------



## XE85 (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

nicht unbedingt ... meine Bestellung ist seit über einer Woche mit "Bezahlt" mackiert - alles lagernd und trotzdem nicht versendet ... die Einzige rückmeldung die ich jetzt auf meine Anfrage bekam war "wird heute versendet"

mfg


----------



## Gamer_95 (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Vielleicht ist deine Bestellung bei dem Casekönig unter dem Tsch geraten....
Meine sachen werden immer sofort verschickt.


----------



## XE85 (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

naja wie auch immer - hoffentlich kommt es anfang nächster Woche

Update...

da ich von der Variante mit dem Diplay unter den HDD Mounts nicht 100%ig überzeugt bin hab ich noch eine andere Gebastelt - mit einer Aquatube

Hier mal ein kleiner Vergleich - welche Variante ich letztlich einbaue weis ich noch nicht - dazu muss ich erstmal sehn wie das ganze im Case aussieht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## STER187 (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

der Aquatube passt irgendwie nicht hin...


----------



## Nemesis Design (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

jo da hat er recht der aquatube passt da echt net hin versaut die sonst so edle optik


----------



## XE85 (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

findet ihr - sieht im Momment vll etwas komisch aus - mal sehn wis im Case wirkt - dann wird entschieden

mfg


----------



## Der Frostmonarch (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ja, ich musste auch schon öfters bei Cäseking warten, auf ein paar Lüfterhalter, die sofort verfügbar waren 1nen Monat!!!
Naja egal, das neue Blau von MDPC ist ja mal der Hammer, ich hab nur das helle blau 
Ätschibätsch^^ Mein TJ07 wurde gestern versandt 

Zu den 2 Varianten ist die 2. zwar nicht schlecht, aber die Aquatube eindeutig zu klein und außerdem müsste man bei der Blende von der Aquatube noch einen gescheiten Abschluss nach oben finden, sieht sonst sehr halbfertig aus 
Ich würde lieber bei Variante 1 bleiben, sieht einfach edler aus 

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück, dass dein TJ07 bis Weihnachten da ist ^^

mfg Marcus


----------



## Infin1ty (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich persönlich finde Variante 2 besser, meiner Meinung nach
solltest du die Blende dann größer machen, sieht sonst 08/15 aus 

Die Idee mit dem Display gefällt mir nicht so, du willst
doch was eigenes machen und nicht die Murderbox Charles
kopieren


----------



## XE85 (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

endlich  - einer der Variante 2 besser findet - kopieren will ich nix - das stimmt - dazu kommt das ich in der Seitenwand ein nicht allzugroßes oder überhaupt kein Window (weis ich noch nicht) machen möchte und man daher das Display auch nicht wirklich lesen kann

Ich hab grad rausgefunden das das sLights 12mm dick ist - das hilft mir sehr bei der Planung

mfg


----------



## Stex (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich sag mal es kommt auf die Ausführung an, wenn nämlich der Display schön eingefasst wird, passt er sicher sehr gut ins Case, jedoch gefällt mir persönlich Variante Zwei besser, besonders wenn dann noch das Wasser blau ist


----------



## XE85 (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das Wasser wird blau 

mfg


----------



## Stex (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann ists klar.. Aquatube 
Aber die Idee mit dem Display würde ich nicht verwerfen. Wie wäre er zB seitlich im Plexiglasfestplattenhalter, oder was ganz anderes, unter dem Mainboard in den Mainboardtray eingelassen?


----------



## SOADTony (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also ich finde ebenfalls die aquatube schöner als das display ;D

Mfg Tony


----------



## XE85 (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke für die Meinungen - im Momment stehts 3 zu 2 für die Aquatube wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe. Mal sehn ob ich nochn einen Platz finde - so http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/gallery-2008/murderbox/murderbox-003/murderbox-07.jpg - würde es mir auch gefallen - nur beim sLights geht das nicht

mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

[X] Aquatube  

sieht einfach besser aus.


----------



## Stex (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Und wie wärs wenn du beides in den HDD Mount einbaust?
Die Aquatube unten, und den Display oben?


----------



## SOADTony (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> Danke für die Meinungen - im Momment stehts 3 zu 2 für die Aquatube wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe. Mal sehn ob ich nochn einen Platz finde - so http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/gallery-2008/murderbox/murderbox-003/murderbox-07.jpg - würde es mir auch gefallen - nur beim sLights geht das nicht
> 
> mfg



Also ich finde das sieht sehr Edel aus, wenn das Display im Boden ist.

Mfg Tony


----------



## XE85 (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Stex schrieb:


> Und wie wärs wenn du beides in den HDD Mount einbaust?
> Die Aquatube unten, und den Display oben?



wie meinst du das genau ..?? - das Display passt nicht in den zwischenraum zwischen den HDD Mount Platten - ausserdem soll es nicht zu überladen wirken - den Fehler hab ich schon mal gemacht



SOADTony schrieb:


> Also ich finde das sieht sehr Edel aus, wenn das Display im Boden ist.
> 
> Mfg Tony



da stimme ich dir zu - nur ist das beim sLights nicht ralisierbar

mfg


----------



## Stex (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Entschuldige, hatte es in etwa so gedacht:

Display   

HDD1

HDD2

HDD2

Aguatube


hatte aber die Höhe etwas falsch im Kopf


----------



## XE85 (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

geht sich nicht aus - da müsste ich das LW weglassen und dann wäre ein Loch in den Faceplate

mfg


----------



## in-vino-veritas (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Konnte man die HDD Mounts nicht auch mal auf der HP vom MM bzw. MB kaufen? Finde es nicht mehr


----------



## XE85 (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

kaufen konnte man sie noch nicht - ansich sollte es schon seit ende oktober/ anfang november Preise geben - wollte auch die originalen bestellen - nur bis jetzt gibts keinen Preis und keine Finalen Bilder (nur die vom Prototyp in der Murderbox)

mfg


----------



## moe (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wieso machst du denn das display nicht in die seitenwand? so ungefähr auf höhe vom lw-käfig. hätte doch auch was.


----------



## Modstar (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Und was hälst du davon das Display aussen oben auf dem Deckel vor dem Gitter anzubringen???


----------



## XE85 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

beide ideen recht gut - Ich werd mir das durch den Kopf gehn lassn

mfg


----------



## XE85 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update ... 

da das Case erst im laufe der nächsten Woche kommt überbrücke ich die Zeit dieses WE mit Kleinarbeiten

eventuell kommt ein Raidcontroller ins Case - dieser sieht nackt so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das grün passt absolut nicht zum schwarz blau Design - daher hab ich eine Verkleidung gebastelt - Hier 2 Bilder - noch ungeschliffen und unlackiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Der Controller sieht ja schon ungeschliffen einigermaßen gut aus  kann mir gut vorstellen das der gut ins Gehäuse passt. Wär es vllt möglich gegen Ende deines Projekts ein Inhaltsverzeichnis zu erstellen? Dann muss man nicht so viele Seiten einzeln anklicken


----------



## XE85 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das mit dem inhaltsverzeichnis ist gar keine schlechte Idee ... werd ich gleich machen

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht gut aus, die Verkleidung  Ich freu mich schon richtig auf
Bilder des fertigen Mods


----------



## XE85 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke ... bis er fertig ist wird noch dauern - vor allem bis die MM Teile kommen wird es noch min 2 wochen dauern

mfg


----------



## Stex (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also wirds mehr oder weniger ein Weihnachtsgeschenk ?


----------



## XE85 (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

kann man so sagen ... 

Heute kam ein Packet von Caseking ... allerdings noch immer nicht das mit dem Case

Drin waren die Lüfter - sehen gut aus - nur der Sleeve ist schrecklich - wird aber ohnehin neu gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




blaue Feser FLK und schwarzer 13/10er Schlauch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und das vollmodulare 1000Watt NT von Silverstone




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Was für ein geiles NT  Vielleicht hole ich mir das vollmodulare
mit 600 W. 

Wie viele PCI-E Stecker hat dein NT bitte


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

schickes Netzteil und Inhaltsverzeichnis  

wie wärs wenn du jetzt das ganze noch mit Hyperlinks machst? like this :
 Inahltsverzeichnis:

LCD-Halterung-Prototyp, HDD Mount erste Prototypen
HDD - Mounts Fortsetzung
MDPC-X Lieferung
Vergleich LCD-Halterung mit Aquatube
Verkleidung Raidcontroller


----------



## XE85 (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das inhaltsverzeichnis werd ich ändern



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Was für ein geiles NT  Vielleicht hole ich mir das vollmodulare
> mit 600 W.
> 
> Wie viele PCI-E Stecker hat dein NT bitte



4x 6Pin + 2x 8 Pin

mfg


----------



## Modstar (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ja das Strider steht auch schon seit 2 Wochen auf meiner Einkaufsliste!
Ist schon echt geil das NT.
Vorallem mit mdpcx Sleeve.


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Nette Hardware!
Und das der Sleeve der BeQuiets grausig ist, kann ich bestätigen. Da sieht man echt alles durch.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> kaufen konnte man sie noch nicht - ansich sollte es schon seit ende oktober/ anfang november Preise geben - wollte auch die originalen bestellen - nur bis jetzt gibts keinen Preis und keine Finalen Bilder (nur die vom Prototyp in der Murderbox)
> mfg


Hast du Nils oder "Mr. Harwood"  mal angeschrieben? Oder baust du jetzt komplett selbst?


----------



## Modstar (24. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hey XE85 bist du schon am sleeven??
Bilder!


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Moin...

ein hatte gestern nen langen Arbeitstag .. hab noch nix gemacht ...



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Hast du Nils oder "Mr. Harwood"  mal angeschrieben? Oder baust du jetzt komplett selbst?



jap - und es gibt wie gesagt bislang keinen Preis oder gar Liefertermine - drum wird selbst gebaut

mfg


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sooo

endlich kam der Postmann mit dem Case




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat wie scheinbar alle aktuellen TJs den potthässlichen Krater im Mainboardtray 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an der Front bin ich noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich den originalen Taster lasse ode einen blau beleuchteten Taster einbaue




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

nice, bin gespannt wies weitergeht


----------



## Maschine311 (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ja bin auch gespannt, wo das TJ07 mein absoluter Favorit ist!


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

Das Case hab ich gleich mal ausgeschlachtet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann gings zur ersten Anprobe ... der HDD Mount Prototyp ist etwas zu breit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die Aquatubehalterung passt hingegen perfekt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Netzteilanprobe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mir beim Auspacken gar nicht aufgefallen ist ist das 2 PCIe Kabeln beiliegen bei denen ein 6 und ein 8 poliger an einem Strang hängen - find ich super 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Kosake (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen in der TJ07 Familie. 
Das mit dem "Loch-Mainboard Tray" ist mir wirklich neu. Mein Case kam im Juli und da wurde es noch als Ganzes ausgeliefert. 

Noch zwei Tipps von meiner Seite:

Wenn du die Midplate zumachen willst aus optischen Gründen, wegen der Löcher, dann achte auf die Länge der Kabel. Ich löte hier grad Adapter an, da selbst die langen Kabel des Enermax Revolution nicht reichen.....

Mach dir auf jeden Fall Gedanken bzgl. einer Luftzirkulation im Mainboardbereich. Das Luftkühlungskonzept ist leider nicht mehr das aller Neuste und bei einer Wakü ist das noch bemerkbarer.


Willst du die Pumpe im unteren Gehäusebereich postionieren?

greetz
Kosake


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die Midplate wird ohnehin durch das murdermod sLights abgedeckt - da brauch ich nicht viel verändern

das ich kabel verlängern muss ist klar - die PCIe sind viel zu kurz - hab das aber schön öfter gemacht - ich verlängere gleich das original Kabel

die Pumpe kommt unten vorne hin 

mfg


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Was für ein NT ist das denn genau??? (Decathlon oder Strider)


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Es ist dieses:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST1000NV Strider - 1000 Watt

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration

mfg


----------



## affli (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

bis jetzt alles nur top!

das gehäuse wird auch immer mein liebling bleiben natürlich nur in verbindung mit einer wakü- 

vom netzteil bin ich positiv überrascht. vorallem ist das kabelmanag. für mdpcx sleeve einfach wie gemacht. ich werde gerne weiter staunen über deine arbeit! 

(wenn möglich den lüfter wechseln, das originalteil ist zu laut!)

ach eine kleine frage, hast du das strider plus schon mal irgendwo gesichtet?
ich wollte dies umbeding bestellen, hab es aber nirgends gefunden..


----------



## Kosake (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



affli schrieb:


> das gehäuse wird auch immer mein liebling bleiben natürlich nur in verbindung mit einer wakü-


Das stimmt, in fast kaum einen anderem Gehäuse ist es so easy einen Quad Radiator unterzubringen.



affli schrieb:


> (wenn möglich den lüfter wechseln, das originalteil ist zu laut!)


Die sind nicht nur laut, sondern auch von der Leistung nicht gut. Aber ein Tausch ist sicher vorgesehen. Standard Lüfter bleiben in den seltesten Fällen bei Moddern drin.


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



affli schrieb:


> ach eine kleine frage, hast du das strider plus schon mal irgendwo gesichtet?
> ich wollte dies umbeding bestellen, hab es aber nirgends gefunden..




nein 


Update....

da der erste HDD Mount Prototyp zu breit war hab ich das ganze gleich mal neu gemacht

nun passt das ganze 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann hab ich gleich die restlichen Teile ausgeschnitten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da der abstand zwischen Mounts und LW deutlich größer ist als der abstand zur Aquatube hab ich das ganze noch 1cm höher gesetzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum schluss noch ein Blick von vorne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Liegen die Platten dann nur darauf? Ist doch dann relativ laut oder? Wie hat Charles das Ganze denn realisiert?

sieht aber schon super aus


----------



## Nemesis Design (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also ich würde ja einfach noch ne dünne moosgummimatte drunter legen von 2mm dicke oda 

btw: du verbaust IDE Festplatten?     *scherz*


----------



## Asmo (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sieht geil aus 

[X] ABO


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Liegen die Platten dann nur darauf? Ist doch dann relativ laut oder? Wie hat Charles das Ganze denn realisiert?
> 
> sieht aber schon super aus



wie charles das realisiert hat weis ich nicht - schleißlich gibts keine Detailbilder - aber die Platte wird verschraubt - das ganze ist ja noch lang nicht fertig



Nemesis Design schrieb:


> also ich würde ja einfach noch ne dünne moosgummimatte drunter legen von 2mm dicke oda
> 
> btw: du verbaust IDE Festplatten? *scherz*



nein das ist nur meine Testplatte - ich dachte an kleine Gummiteile bei den Schrauben



Asmo schrieb:


> sieht geil aus
> 
> [X] ABO



Danke

Edit.: noch ein paar Bilder von den laufenden Arbeiten:

an der Aquatubeblende hab ich oben auch noch ein Alu Stück montiert damit das ganze besser aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann hab ich noch die Verkleidung für die Laufwerksbleche gemacht - die sind allerdings noch nicht ganz so wie ich sie haben möchte - trotzdem mal 2 Bilder davon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Equilibrium (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also wenn Du ALU Schweissen kannst, dann würde ich die beiden Teile per Stossnaht zusammen schweissen, anschliessend abschleifen und dann hast ein Teil was wesentlich besser aussehen würde.


----------



## Nemesis Design (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> - ich dachte an kleine Gummiteile bei den Schrauben



das musste mir jetze ma erklären !?

willste das quasi wie ne lüfterentkopplung machen?


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Also wenn Du ALU Schweissen kannst, dann würde ich die beiden Teile per Stossnaht zusammen schweissen, anschliessend abschleifen und dann hast ein Teil was wesentlich besser aussehen würde.



wäre eine Möglichkeit



Nemesis Design schrieb:


> das musste mir jetze ma erklären !?
> 
> willste das quasi wie ne lüfterentkopplung machen?



so in der art - genau weis ichs noch nicht

mfg


----------



## XE85 (26. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

heute hab ich ein paar Detailverbeserungen vorgenommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit dem Sleeven begonnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (26. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich weiß echt nicht, wer die Leute bei Silverstone dazu gebracht
hat, das schöne TJ-07 mit diesem hässlichen Loch im MB.Tray
zu verunstalten 

Wirklich gute Arbeit bisher


----------



## Kosake (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht echt super aus bisher. Hoffentlich gehts bald weiter.... ich muss selbst noch warten bis zur Nikolaus-Aktion wegen den Prozenten, die armen Studenten habens ja nicht so prall im Münzbeutel


----------



## Masterwana (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> wie charles das realisiert hat weis ich nicht - schleißlich gibts keine Detailbilder - aber die Platte wird verschraubt - das ganze ist ja noch lang nicht fertig.



MDPC 032 | murderbox 008 by Charles Harwood
Auf den Bildern 8 und 10 kann man es inetwa sehen.

Under dem Plexi sind ja noch Platten und an denen hägen die Festplatten.


----------



## Nemesis Design (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ay stimmt die platten hängen ja is mir noch gar net aufgefallen


----------



## XE85 (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Kosake schrieb:


> Sieht echt super aus bisher. Hoffentlich gehts bald weiter....



Danke .. wenn ich wieder Zeit hab gehts weiter 



Masterwana schrieb:


> MDPC 032 | murderbox 008 by Charles Harwood
> Auf den Bildern 8 und 10 kann man es inetwa sehen.
> 
> Under dem Plexi sind ja noch Platten und an denen hägen die Festplatten.



das sind lauter SSDs - die kann man besser verstecken durch die größe - ausserdem is es egal wi rum man sie einbaut - glaub nicht das hängend für eine HDD so gut ist

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mit ner falschrum liegenden/hängenden HDD habe ich mal Erfahrungen gemacht 

-> Headcrash


----------



## Kosake (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> das sind lauter SSDs - die kann man besser verstecken durch die größe - ausserdem is es egal wi rum man sie einbaut - glaub nicht das hängend für eine HDD so gut ist
> 
> mfg



Baue mir grad einen SSD Halterung, wenn man Platzmangel hat, kann man die sehr gut auch auf der nicht sichtbaren Seite der 5,25' Konstruktion unterbingen (Platz reicht da dicke). 

Wichtig ist bei Festplatten nur, dass man nicht nach langem Betrieb auf einmal eine komplett andere Befestigung vornimmt: zB kopfüber statt hochkant. Bei der Frage hängend oder nicht, ist es auch eine Frage der Entkopplung.
Bin mal gespannt, wie das gelöst wird 

greetz
Kosake


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Mit ner falschrum liegenden/hängenden HDD habe ich mal Erfahrungen gemacht
> 
> -> Headcrash




Modernen Festplatten ist es piep egal wie sie eingebaut werden, schräg ist auch kein Problem. Allerdings sollte man sie nicht mehr drehen nachdem sie "eingelaufen" sind, bzw erst recht nicht im laufenden Betrieb.


----------



## XE85 (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

alles klar - da die Festplatten die verwendet weden schon eingelaufen isnd kommt hängende Montage nicht in Frage

mfg


----------



## XE85 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

so - es gibt wieder mal ein Update

heute hab ich eine Blende für die Radi Lüfter gebastelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist noch nicht ganz perfekt ... da muss ich noch eine 2. ausschneiden - trotzdem ein Bild wie dann aussehn wird wenns fertig ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

nice


----------



## Stex (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die Blende wirkt auch schon so sehr edel 
Weiter so!


----------



## Kosake (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

passt zum Gesamtbild. 
Willst du den Innenraum noch Pulvern/Lackieren?


----------



## XE85 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> nice





Stex schrieb:


> Die Blende wirkt auch schon so sehr edel
> Weiter so!



Danke



Kosake schrieb:


> passt zum Gesamtbild.
> Willst du den Innenraum noch Pulvern/Lackieren?



jap ... innen und die selbstbegauten Alu Teile werden schwarz matt lackiert

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die sieht echt perfekt aus 

Wie hast du die Löcher so rund bekommen ? Gelasert oder was


----------



## XE85 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die sind selbst gemacht - mit Stichsäge und feile - aber 100%ig rund sind sie noch nicht 

mfg


----------



## XE85 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

noch ein kleines Update ...

an der Blende für den LW-Schacht hab ich den schwarzen Lack getestet den ich gekauft habe

Hier das Ergebnis ... passt sehr gut wie ich finde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Klasse was du alles selber herstellst, ich müsste solche
Sachen fertigen lassen 

Den Lack finde ich ein wenig zu dunkel, vielleicht liegt
das auch einfach an der Kamera, ich fände ein etwas helleres
besser. Ist aber dein Mod


----------



## XE85 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

als ich die Fotos gemacht habe wars schon dunkel ... werd nochmal welche bei Tageslicht machen ... ist in der Realität nicht ganz so dunkel

mfg


----------



## Modstar (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sieht schick aus !
Bist du schon Fertig mit Sleeven?


----------



## affli (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das wird genial!


----------



## Modstar (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sleeve Bilder, Sleeve Bilder, Sleeve Bilder !


----------



## XE85 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Modstar schrieb:


> sieht schick aus !
> Bist du schon Fertig mit Sleeven?



nein - noch lange nicht - hab grad mal mit dem 24 poligen ATX Kabel angefangen - vll mach ichs heute fertig



affli schrieb:


> das wird genial!



Danke

mfg


----------



## XE85 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

soo .. da ja der Mainboardtray einen Krater hat werd ich das ganze mit einem Plexi verkleiden welches von hinten schwarz lackiert wird um einen Spiegeleffekt zu erhalten

dazu hab ich erstmal das Plexi ausgesägt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim Probeeinbau ist mir allerdings aufgefallen das da ein ziemlicher Spalt ist zwischen dem Plexi und der Führungsschiene - das kann so nicht bleiben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Schläuche möchte ich dann Mithilfe dieser - klick mich - Teile durch das Plexi verlegen - etwa so....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder wenns erforderlich ist mit einem 45 Grad Anschluss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum schluss noch der Zwischenstand beim 24 poligen Kabel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Modstar (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

schöner Sleeve!
Aber soll der Schlauch wirklich grün werden??


----------



## STER187 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also ich find den Masterkleer schön 
(außer zu dem Blau)


----------



## XE85 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Modstar schrieb:


> schöner Sleeve!
> Aber soll der Schlauch wirklich grün werden??



nein natürlich nicht - das ist nur ein Reststück das ich ich für die Fotos verwendet habe - der Schlauch wird schwarz

mfg


----------



## Modstar (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann ist ja alles in bester Ordnung


----------



## jokerx3 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sehr sehr geniales ding 
sieht sehr nobel aus [X] ABO 

cheers


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke .. 

mfg


----------



## kero81 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

So, hab dein Tb grad gefunden und komplett gelesen. Sehr schöne arbeiten die du da gemacht hast. Bin übrigens auch riesen Murdermod-Fan.  [x] Abo
btw. was sind denn sLights? Hast nen Link für mich?!

Gruß Kero


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das sLights ist die (weiß) leuchtende Midplate

Link zum Produkt
Bild

mfg


----------



## kero81 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ah ok, danke. Könnte man selbst basteln. Satiniertes Plexiglas mit einer weissen (oder farbigen) Klk drin. Was meinst du?


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

kann man sicher mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug - wurde auch schon gemacht - nur ohne CNC Maschine wird das nie so genau und schön werden wie das original

mfg


----------



## weizenleiche (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Geiles TB! [x]ABO


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke....

Mini Update

Heut hab ich mit was einfachem begonnen und mal ein Blech zugeschnitten das die 2. nicht benötigte NT-Öffnung verschließt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Modstar (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

willst du nicht eine einheitliche Platte lasern lassen?
würde schöner aussehn!
Aber wenn du die hintere Seite nie wirklich sehen wirst, ist es ja egal.


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

was meinst du mit einheitlich .. ??

mfg


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update

weiter gehts mit den Bohrungen und Ausschnitten in den Laufwerksblechen

angezeichnet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und gebohrt bzw gedremelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich die Laufwerksbleche schonmal ausgebaut habe hab ich auch gleich in der Midplate die Ausschnitte gemacht ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und die untere Schiene auf inverted ATX umgebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## kero81 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hui, gibst dir ja richtig mühe! Klasse, weiter so.

Gruß Kero


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

na klar wird ja ein murdermod

Update ...

der Raidcontroller ist bis auf Details fertig - wenn jemand nen Tipp hat wie man den zackigen TEil der Platine unter den SATA Anschlüssen noch schwarz gekommt nur her damit - mit nem Edding kommt man dort nicht hin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## kero81 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wie wäre es mit Moosgummi?
Jo, für nen Murdermod muss man sich mördermäßig mühe geben.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



kero81 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Moosgummi?
> Jo, für nen Murdermod muss man sich mördermäßig mühe geben.



Da gebe ich dir recht...er gibt sich aber wirklich Mühe...


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



kero81 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Moosgummi?
> Jo, für nen Murdermod muss man sich mördermäßig mühe geben.



versteh nicht ganz wie du das meinst 

mfg


----------



## kero81 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Na Mossgummi drauf kleben?!


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

mir ist schon klar geworden wie das gemeint ist - gute idee werd ich probieren

mfg


----------



## XE85 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

da ich die Frontanschlüsse ohnehin nicht verwende kommen dort die Schalter für das sLights und die HDD Mounts hin

Dafür hab ich mal eine passenden Blende mit den beiden Ausschnitten gebastelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Befestigt wird das ganze mit 2 Winkel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so siehts dann eingebaut aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Kosake (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.
Die Frontanschlüsse habe ich auch rausgenommen. Merke schon wir modden in die gleiche Richtung 
greetz
Kosake


----------



## Modstar (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also ich hätte die Blende genietet und nicht geschraubt das sieht wesendlich besser aus!
Der Rest ist OK!


----------



## Kosake (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Modstar schrieb:


> Also ich hätte die Blende genietet und nicht geschraubt das sieht wesendlich besser aus!
> Der Rest ist OK!



Ist eine Frage des Gesamtbildes: Ich würde wenn dann alle Teile nieten oder verschrauben. Ob es besser aussieht, ist eine Frage des Geschmacks.

greetz
Kosake


----------



## Modstar (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ja das stimmt aber es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Nieten, schönen Schrauben wie von mdpcx oder silbernen Baumarkt schrauben!


----------



## XE85 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die silbernen Baumarktschrauben sind ja nur profesorisch - die mdpc schrauben kommen dann erst beim entgültigen zusammenbau rein.

mfg


----------



## Kosake (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Modstar schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt aber es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Nieten, schönen Schrauben wie von mdpcx oder silbernen Baumarkt schrauben!



Das ist ja eine Frage des Materials. Nicht das ich mir bei dem Mod sorgen mache wegen der Qualität  Man könnte auch theorethisch Schrauben an festen Teile (die später nicht mehr entfernt werden, zB wie hier bei dem Frontpanel) auch lackieren oder pulvern lassen mit der Oberfläche. Gerade die Schrauben von mdpcx haben einen entscheidenden Nachteil (habe selber welche), sie sind nicht in jeder gewünschten Länge verfügbar, zB M3 suchst du vergebens. Schwarze M3 Schrauben gibt es meines Wissens nur von Phobya....

Wie wäre es eigentlich mit beleuchteten Schaltern?


----------



## XE85 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

schwarze M3 schrauben gibts auch bei mdpc

M3 x 6 mm Schrauben Black-Oxide Linsenkopf | Schrauben | MDPC Verbinder | MDPC-X Deutschland

mfg


----------



## Kosake (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> schwarze M3 schrauben gibts auch bei mdpc
> 
> M3 x 6 mm Schrauben Black-Oxide Linsenkopf | Schrauben | MDPC Verbinder | MDPC-X Deutschland
> 
> mfg



Ich meinte die langen M3 30mm oder 35mm, um Lüfter an Radiatoren zu befestigen. Da bleibt kaum eine Alternative als die Standard Schrauben.

mfg
Kosake


----------



## Modstar (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

@ Kosake
Ja das stimmt!
Das ist echt noch eine Marktlücke im Wakü Bereich!


----------



## Fifadoc (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wenn du noch ne variante sucht, den gezackten teil schwarz zu bekommen, könntest du dir auch ne kleine pappblende mit nem loch schnibbeln, drauflegen und einfach mal die Farbdose ansetzen.
einmal sprühen sollte eigentlich reichen und mit einer Blende und etwas abkleben schmierst du dir auch nicht alles voll.


----------



## XE85 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> wenn du noch ne variante sucht, den gezackten teil schwarz zu bekommen, könntest du dir auch ne kleine pappblende mit nem loch schnibbeln, drauflegen und einfach mal die Farbdose ansetzen.
> einmal sprühen sollte eigentlich reichen und mit einer Blende und etwas abkleben schmierst du dir auch nicht alles voll.



DAnke für den Tipp - hab schon Farbe und Pinsel besorgt - mal sehn wies aussieht



Kosake schrieb:


> Ich meinte die langen M3 30mm oder 35mm, um Lüfter an Radiatoren zu befestigen. Da bleibt kaum eine Alternative als die Standard Schrauben.
> 
> mfg
> Kosake



da hast du recht sowas bekommt man kaum bis gar nicht - bleibt nur noch lackieren als möglichkeit

für die Aquatube hab ich mir die bei Conrad geholt - nicht ganz so schön wie die von MDPC-X - aber bessere hab ich nicht gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

scrauben lackieren ist so eine sache. klar geht das, aber meist ist der lack nicht robust genug und schon nach 1x schrauben ist der erste lack wieder ab.

im grunde reicht es jedenfalls immer den kopf zu lackieren und ich handhabe es so, dass ich mit farbe und nem feinen pinsel nach dem reinschrauben nochmal ein bischen frische farbe auf den schraubenkopf gebe. der Schraubendreher hat nämlich meist spuren hinterlassen.
Silberne kratzer sehen einfach doof aus.

Cool wären übrigens so schwarze plastik aufsätze, wie man sie bei möbeln oft hat. Die sähen als Abdeckungen von schrauben sicherlich recht gut aus. Aber keinen schimmer, wo man sowas bekommen könnte.


----------



## Kosake (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> Cool wären übrigens so schwarze plastik aufsätze, wie man sie bei möbeln oft hat. Die sähen als Abdeckungen von schrauben sicherlich recht gut aus. Aber keinen schimmer, wo man sowas bekommen könnte.



Das wäre eine echte super Idee. Man könnte jederzeit einfach die Kappe wechseln und fertig ist. Selbst wenn die Schraube an sich oft benutzt wird, sieht man es nicht. Hammer Idee.

greetz Kosake.


----------



## XE85 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> scrauben lackieren ist so eine sache. klar geht das, aber meist ist der lack nicht robust genug und schon nach 1x schrauben ist der erste lack wieder ab.



stimmt man muss bei lackierten schrauben echt aufpassen - Ich hab bis jetzt nur innenseschskanntschrauben lackiert - da gings ganz gut

mfg


----------



## RC-X (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

gefällt mir alles bisher seeehr gut^^
vor allem das Case an sich ist schon geil^^


----------



## XE85 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke 

mfg


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich habe gerade Deine Blecharbeiten bewundert.  Da zieh ich doch glatt den Hut vor. 

Saubere Arbeit und gut gefeilt.

lg


----------



## kero81 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hi XE!!!
Liege hier gerade ganz gechillt in meinem Hotelzimmer und frage mich warum du die Blende mit den runden Löchern für die Schalter nicht mit dem Kraftkleber an den Winkeln befestigt hast?!? Ok, man sieht sie zwar nicht immer, aber für einen Murdermod wäre es doch angebracht möglichst wenig "Befestigungsmaterial" zu sehen. Vll. kannst du ja eine neue machen und die dann kleben, würde meiner Meinung nach am besten aussehen und müsstest dann auch keine Schrauben lackieren oder mit Kappen verstecken. Ansonsten gute Arbeit die du da machst.
So, muss jetzt mal zur Minibar... 

Gruß Kero


----------



## Modstar (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

@ Kero81,
ja das ist die Beste Idee!


----------



## kero81 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Gut! Was ist das eigentlich für ein Kleber? Könntest du mal bitte den Namen des Herstellers bzw. genaue Bezeichnung posten? Ein Bild dazu wäre sogar noch besser.  Schonmal Danke...

Gruß Kero


----------



## Modstar (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

@Kero81   
Zuerst postest du das er die Bleche mit *Kraft*kleber an Winkel kleben soll 
und dann fragst du welchen Kleber er nutzen soll? 
welchen Post soll ich jetzt nicht ernst nehmen den 1. oder den 2.?
edit: viel spaß beim selber Bilder schicken !
PS: wenn das nen Versehn war nehm ich den Post zurück.


----------



## Kosake (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Modstar schrieb:


> welchen Post soll ich jetzt nicht ernst nehmen den 1. oder den 2.?
> PS: wenn das nen Versehn war nehm ich den Post zurück.



Da war wohl einer schon zwischendurch bei der Minibar gewesen
Die Idee an sich ist natürlich top. Auf die einfachsten Dinge kommt natürlich nicht sofort - erst um 4 Ecken denken 

greetz
Kosake


----------



## Modstar (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Kosake schrieb:


> Da war wohl einer schon zwischendurch bei der Minibar gewesen


Ja, das wollte ich dann auch wieder nicht schreiben, denn beides summiert ist dann doch nen bischen böse.
Und ich will ja nicht, dass mich nen Mod darauf hinweist, dass ich nen bischen höflicher sein sollte.


----------



## kero81 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ups, sorry wenn ich jetzt hier was verwechsel, aber hatte er nicht schonmal einen Kreftkleber verwendet in diesem Mod?! Falls ich falsch liege ist natürlich die Minibar an allem schuld...

Gruß Kero

*Edit:
Is ja schon gut, ich geb ja zu das ich schon öfters heuteabend an der Minibar war. An der grossen Hotelbar übrigens auch. 

*


----------



## Modstar (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Böse Minibar


----------



## XE85 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Deine Blecharbeiten bewundert.  Da zieh ich doch glatt den Hut vor.
> 
> Saubere Arbeit und gut gefeilt.
> 
> lg



Danke



kero81 schrieb:


> Hi XE!!!
> Liege hier gerade ganz gechillt in meinem Hotelzimmer und frage mich warum du die Blende mit den runden Löchern für die Schalter nicht mit dem Kraftkleber an den Winkeln befestigt hast?!? Ok, man sieht sie zwar nicht immer, aber für einen Murdermod wäre es doch angebracht möglichst wenig "Befestigungsmaterial" zu sehen. Vll. kannst du ja eine neue machen und die dann kleben, würde meiner Meinung nach am besten aussehen und müsstest dann auch keine Schrauben lackieren oder mit Kappen verstecken. Ansonsten gute Arbeit die du da machst.
> So, muss jetzt mal zur Minibar...
> 
> Gruß Kero



kleben ist keine schlechte Idee - werd mal im Baumarkt schaun ob ich da was finde was sich zum kleben von Metall eignet

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wow !!!

Ich bin beieindruckt....

Vorallen Deine Metallarbeiten sind erste Sahne....

Habe ich richtig gelesen, Du verwendest Alu ???

Welche Stärke denn ??? Und wo hast Du es her ???

Ich wohn hier auf dem Land, und da bekommt man das nicht so ohne weiteres...

Zum Kleber....

Es gibt im Baumarkt den Montagekleber....den gibt es in mehreren Variationen....was noch sehr gut geeignet ist ist Pattex Kraftkleber....der klebt auch so ziemlich alles....

Mfg

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also von Flüssigmetall-Kleber kann ich schonmal abraten.
hab bei meinem Mod die Halterungen der Türen damit befestigt. Der Kleber verspricht auf rauhen oberflächen zwar eine zugkraft von etlichen Kilo pro m², aber der kleber härtet so aus, dass er keine unwucht verträgt.
sobald du drückst, drehst oder schief ziehst, ist das teil wieder ab.
Die angegebene Zugkraft schaft der kleber wohl nur im 90° winkel.

Heißkleber ist übrigens auch nicht das wahre, da dieser an metall nicht wirklich hält. der löst sich fast von alleine.

Der beste Kleber den ich bisher kenne ist der Plexi-Kleber. Der härtet wirklich gut aus und klebt an allem. Aber er zieht sich beim aushärten zusammen und vor allem braucht er UV Licht zum härten.


----------



## The Killer for Two (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Darf ich kurz mal meine Bewunderung aussprechen? finde es erstaunlich wie geil man mit den Materialien arbeiten kann. Ich persönlich bin mit selbigen total unbeholfen und was rauskommt ähnelt einer Zeichnung eines 2 Jährigen (2 Jährige Mädchen können das besser  )
[x] Abo^^


----------



## Modstar (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



The Killer for Two schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz mal meine Bewunderung aussprechen? finde es erstaunlich wie geil man mit den Materialien arbeiten kann. Ich persönlich bin mit selbigen total unbeholfen und was rauskommt ähnelt einer Zeichnung eines 2 Jährigen (2 Jährige Mädchen können das besser  )
> [x] Abo^^


Wenn du nicht zeichnen kannst, dann mach doch alles mit Sketchup!


----------



## The Killer for Two (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sollte ich mcih wirklich mal damit befassen ja... aber ich kann am pc genau so schlecht zeichnen wie im rl :/


----------



## Modstar (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



The Killer for Two schrieb:


> sollte ich mcih wirklich mal damit befassen ja... aber ich kann am pc genau so schlecht zeichnen wie im rl :/


 Also dann hast du ein Problem!
Zurück zum Tagebuch:
Wie weit bist du mit Sleeven. ?


----------



## XE85 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wow !!!
> 
> Ich bin beieindruckt....
> 
> ...



ja ich verwende Alu - in den Stärken 1 und 2mm - das 1mm Alu kommt von Alfer und gibts bei uns im Baumarkt - das 2mm Alu kommt aus dem Modellbaubereich und man bekommt es zb bei Conrad



The Killer for Two schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz mal meine Bewunderung aussprechen? finde es erstaunlich wie geil man mit den Materialien arbeiten kann. Ich persönlich bin mit selbigen total unbeholfen und was rauskommt ähnelt einer Zeichnung eines 2 Jährigen (2 Jährige Mädchen können das besser  )
> [x] Abo^^



Danke - ist aber alles Übungssache - Ich muss auch hi und da Dinge 2 oder gar 3 mal machen bis es so wird wie ich mir das vorstelle



Modstar schrieb:


> Wie weit bist du mit Sleeven. ?



noch nicht so weit - das P8 Kabel ist fertig und das 24 polige fast - bei allen anderen muss ich die Länge noch anpassen - erst dann kann gesleevt werden

mfg


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sooo ... komme grad vom Computerladen meines Vertrauens und hab was ganz besonderes abgeholt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Borgste mir die mal aus?


----------



## Modstar (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wow sieht sehr geil aus!
Was kommt denn für ein Kühler drauf?
Ist ja beim Inverted ATX nicht ganz unwichtig!


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Borgste mir die mal aus?



Nein - die geb ich nicht mehr aus der Hand 

mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also mir gefallen ja vorallem die Mädls drauf 

ne echt nette graka^^


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ok, ich spiel mal wieder den Buh-Mann: die karte sieht besheiden aus.
viel zu lang!

der kühler ist auch nicht hübsch, aber da vertrau ich drauf, dass du ihn austauscht.


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Modstar schrieb:


> Wow sieht sehr geil aus!
> Was kommt denn für ein Kühler drauf?
> Ist ja beim Inverted ATX nicht ganz unwichtig!



Kühler kommt dieser drauf: klick mich



The Killer for Two schrieb:


> also mir gefallen ja vorallem die Mädls drauf
> 
> ne echt nette graka^^



mir nicht - clean wäre mit lieber (liegt aber nicht an den mädels sondern daran das es ein Graka Kühler ist) - ist aber gal - kommt so oder so ein Wakühler drauf

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also....

Die Karte passt doch gar nicht zu Deinem Computer....

Die würde sich viel besser in meinem machen....

Ich schick Dir mal meine Adresse.....

Mach aber bitte auch eine Schleife drum, soll ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich werden....also verrate es mir nicht...

Kriegst auch meine 4890 Toxic dafür....

Mfg


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die Karte passt doch gar nicht zu Deinem Computer....



was nich passt wird passend gemacht 

mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> was nich passt wird passend gemacht
> 
> mfg



sag das nicht. das würde nämlich eine kürzung der karte auf etwa 30cm mittels einer sticksäge beinhalten


----------



## Kosake (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> sag das nicht. das würde nämlich eine kürzung der karte auf etwa 30cm mittels einer sticksäge beinhalten



ATI hat sicher 10 Kondensatoren zuviel drauf gepackt, da kann man sicher auch 5cm PCB einsparen. *Scherz beiseite*
Nette Karte, welches CPU Setup kommt dazu? Wir wollen die Karte auch vernünftig auslasten 

greetz
Kosake


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wiso sollte ich sie kürzen - passt doch Problemlos rein - mit passend machen dachte ich an einen dezenten Wakühler statt des Bunten originalkühlers - ausserdem war das ein bisschen als Spaß gemeint



Kosake schrieb:


> Nette Karte, welches CPU Setup kommt dazu? Wir wollen die Karte auch vernünftig auslasten
> 
> greetz
> Kosake



na der 975XE - vll mit ein bisschen oc auf 3,8 - 4 GHz mal sehn - bin bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen zu testen was so geht 

mfg


----------



## Modstar (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Der EK ist Schick!


----------



## Kosake (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Modstar schrieb:


> Der EK ist Schick!



Nickel passt nun mal besser als kupfer etc. zu dem Mod.
Obwohl ich vom Aussehen die Koolance GPU Kühler vorziehe, aber da gibt es ja noch keine 5970 Kühler 

greetz
Kosake


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

leider gibts nicht alle Kühler in Nickel ausführung

Ich werds so machen:

- CPU Kühler - EK Supreme LT in Nickel 
- Graka Kühler - EK in Nickel mit Plexi - Deckel
- RAM Kühler - Nickel mit Plexi Deckel
- Mosfet und Chipsatz mit Pom(Acetal) Deckel

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Eine schicke Einkaufsliste haste da....

Die gefällt mir gut....

Ich freue mich das ganze schon mal in Aktion zu sehen....


Trotzdem finde ich das Deine Graka besser in meinem Compi aussehen würde....

Mfg


----------



## Kosake (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Zusammenstellung ist top.


----------



## Modstar (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schade das es keine Plexiglas Mainboard Kühler gibt!


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Plexiglas gäbe es schon - nur die Kombi Nickel mit Plexi gibts bei Mainboardkühlern (zumindest bei denen die ich brauche nicht)

mfg


----------



## Modstar (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Und vernickeln lassen?
Wird ja nen Murdermod..
Also ich würde mich mal bei dir  in der nähe nach nem Goldschmied oder so umsehen.
Vielleicht bekommst du die da für nen 20ger oder so vernickelt!


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

mal sehn - hab mich mit vernickeln lassen noch überhaupt nicht beschäftig - müsste mal schaun ob es da in der näheren umgebung ne möglichkeit gibt 

mfg


----------



## Kosake (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> Plexiglas gäbe es schon - nur die Kombi Nickel mit Plexi gibts bei Mainboardkühlern (zumindest bei denen die ich brauche nicht)
> 
> mfg



Ich glaube EK und Alphacool haben Plexiglas Mainboardkühler im Angebot: Wenn es perfekt sein soll, könnte man diese Kühler vernickeln lassen.

Ich denke das Problem sind die Spannungswandlerkühler, hier gibt es nur eine sehr begrenzte Auswahl.... da kann man überhaupt froh sein passende zufinden.

Da hast du aber gleich mal dein Pic auf Weihnachten umgestellt 

greetz
Kosake


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Kosake schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem sind die Spannungswandlerkühler, hier gibt es nur eine sehr begrenzte Auswahl.... da kann man überhaupt froh sein passende zufinden.



die klick sollten passen(laut EK) - gibts auch in Plexi klick



Kosake schrieb:


> Da hast du aber gleich mal dein Pic auf Weihnachten umgestellt



gehört dazu 

mfg


----------



## computertod (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also die Karte sieht ja mal übelst geil aus


----------



## XE85 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

weis ich 

Update ....

Ich habe mich entschlossen doch keine 3,5 Zoll HDD zu verbaun sondern eine SSD + meine 300GB Velociraptor die ich vom Ice-Pack befreien werde (hoffe das klappt) - Es sieht einfach besser aus als mit den klobigen HDDs - Ausserdem kann ich 4 Leuchtplatten wie beim original verbaun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Da hast du Recht, das sieht wirklich besser aus als mit den 3,5 Zoll Klötzen!


----------



## sNook (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Genial 

IcePack kann man abmachen 
Hast dann aber keine Garantie mehr!


----------



## XE85 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



kero81 schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, das sieht wirklich besser aus als mit den 3,5 Zoll Klötzen!



viel besser - selbst mit der Blende um die HDDs hat es einfach nicht gut ausgesehn



sNook schrieb:


> Genial
> 
> IcePack kann man abmachen
> Hast dann aber keine Garantie mehr!



Danke - Garantie ist egal - wenn man moddet verliert man ja letztlich auf fast alle Komponenten die Garantie

mfg


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Welche ssd wirst du einsetzen?


----------



## XE85 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

mein Favorit ist im Momment die Super Talent Ultra Drive GX mit 128 GB 

andere (bessere) Vorschläge natürlich erwünscht

mfg


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hab hier was für dich was dich interessieren sollte: 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Speichermedien - Solid State Disk - SATA - Super Talent UltraDrive GX 128 GB

Les dort mal die bewertungen, da hat jemand probleme geschildert...


----------



## Bejus (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ich würde dir eine ocz vertex turbo empfehlen, momentan sind das die schnellsten 2,5" SSDs auf dem markt, 120gb bei alternate 479€ oder die kleinere 60gb für 274€...
lg


----------



## XE85 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

hört sich nicht gut an - im Heft bekam die Super Talent ja ne sehr gute Bewertung

die Vertex Turbo ist sicher super - nur der vorteil zur normalen Vertex ist eher gering und den Aufpreis nicht wert  

mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ich selbst nutz die Agility EX und bin super zufrieden damit


----------



## Kosake (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Oder einfach die Intel SSDs: Intel X25-M G2 Postville.
Preislich sind die G2 Modelle auch gut dabei und die Leistung stimmt auch.

greetz
Kosake


----------



## XE85 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

hat intel nicht kürzlich eine Firmware zurückgezogen 

mfg


----------



## Dr.House (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das größte Problem an der Intel Postville ist die verfügbarkeit, ist seit langem nicht  mehr verfügbar gewesen. Hab zum Glück eine abgegriffen. Eine neue überarbeitet Firmware ist jetzt wieder raus. Der Updater war das erste Mal defekt und hat unter Win 7-64 Bit nicht funktioniert und die Platten waren platt. Jetzt ist alles okay und sogar Trim geht.

Meine hat sich einfach so zerschoßen und warte auf Austausch , wenn die irgendwann wieder verfügbar sind.  Ansonsten top Leistung die Platte, die beste momentan aufm Markt. Und 80 Gb reichen locker für ein OS ,oder gar 2.

Dein Projekt ist einfach Hammer, wie du alles in die Tat umsetzt.   
Hat mich auch dazu bewegt mir ein Case zu bestellen und etwas zu besteln.


----------



## Modstar (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wow House!
Hoffe es gibt ein Tagebuch!


----------



## XE85 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Dein Projekt ist einfach Hammer, wie du alles in die Tat umsetzt.
> Hat mich auch dazu bewegt mir ein Case zu bestellen und etwas zu besteln.



Danke .. viel Spass beim basten und nicht vergessen - viele Bilder machen



Dr.House schrieb:


> Das größte Problem an der Intel Postville ist die verfügbarkeit, ist seit langem nicht mehr verfügbar gewesen. Hab zum Glück eine abgegriffen. Eine neue überarbeitet Firmware ist jetzt wieder raus. Der Updater war das erste Mal defekt und hat unter Win 7-64 Bit nicht funktioniert und die Platten waren platt. Jetzt ist alles okay und sogar Trim geht.



jap die Verfügbarkeit lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig ... wenn verfügbar dann ist der Preis sehr hoch

hab ein bisschen bei Geizhals geschaut - sehr gut Verfübar sind(zu einem für mich akzeptablen Preis):

- Corsair P128 (128GB) - für 309€
- Samsung PB22 128GB - für 309€
- Supertalent Ultra Drive GX 128GB - für 317€

mfg


----------



## Dr.House (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die Postville kostet um die 210 € dann, war zumindest meine. Ist auch günstiger als die etwas größeren der Konkurenz.

Das einzigste was mich bei Intel stört ist die Optik, Komischer Plastikrand oben drauf und für Mods eher ungeeignet. 

Würde an deiner Stelle mich an der PCGH Empfehlung halten und mir die SuperTalent kaufen, wenn du nicht auf die Intel warten willst.

@ zu meinem geplannten Mod verrate ich nur soviel V351 mit nem echten Classified drin samt Wakü und Slot-In Laufwerk


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Was heißt denn bei dir echtes Classified? 4-Way SLI?, obwohl, das passt nicht ins Case. Da dürfte wohl nur das ganz kleine reinpassen.


----------



## Dr.House (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Kein µATX Classified, sondern das normale 3-Way  

Ist aber der falsche Ort hier darüber zu schreiben.

Also XE85  wir wollen noch mehr Fotos sehen


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

auch wenns OT ist: Das 3Way ist doch auch schon EATX. Passts in den kleinen Würfel denn EATX? Ich dachte jetzt gerade eher an das LE.

BTT
@XE85:
Ich find auch, dass die 3,5er ein wenig klobig wären.
Die beleuchteten Halterungen sehen klasse aus!


----------



## XE85 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ein Bildchen vom lackierten Laufwerk - ganz gefällts mir noch nicht - Ich glaub ich schleif nochmal an und lackiere es nochmal neu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sieht schick aus  Ich hoff da kommt ne neue Blende bzw ein Stealth Mod drauf?


----------



## XE85 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Stealth Mod - so kanns nicht bleiben

mfg


----------



## XE85 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

gestern kam das erste Murdermodteil - die Backplate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## XE85 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

Heute hab ich mir ertmal gedanken über die Kabelverlegung gemacht

das 8 polige Kabel fürs Mobo werde ich in etwas so verlegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hinten gehts dann in einer Schleifen zum Netzteil - fixiert wird das Kabel mit Kabelschellen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ATX Kabel wird durch das Plexi verlegt und hinten ebenfalls von Kabelschellen gehalten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Kosake (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Morgen 
Beim 8Pin Mainboard Stecker - Meinst du nicht die Schleife vom Kabelstrang wäre zu extrem aufgefächert?
Habe mir auch eine solche Kabelführung gedacht. Bin aber davon abgekommen. Gerade bei einer Wakü wird das dann einfach zuviel im Innenraum. 
Tip wie wäre es zwischen Backplate und Mainboard Tray-Halterung. Da passte mein 8Pin Kabel perfekt durch und hat auch von der Standard Länge ausgereicht.
Wo möchtest du den AGB anbringen - Auf der Pumpe oder seperat im Innenraum?

greetz
Kosake


----------



## XE85 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die Schleifen ist ja hinten am Mainboartray .. im innenraum sieht man dann nur die kleine schleifen vom 1. Bild

AGBs verbaue ich 2 - die Qauatube untern denn SSD Mounts und einen direkt auf der Pume damit das befüllen einfacher ist

mfg


----------



## XE85 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

da ich für die rechte Seite eine Blende für die 4 Radilüfter gemacht habe, bin ich zum entschluss gekommen das links auch eine hin kommt

diese hab ich nun gemacht - im vorderen Teil kommt ein 120er Radi hin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Kosake (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> Update...
> 
> da ich für die rechte Seite eine Blende für die 4 Radilüfter gemacht habe, bin ich zum entschluss gekommen das links auch eine hin kommt
> 
> mfg



Ein Quad + Single haben genügend Reserven 
Mit einem Dual, Pumpe+Netzteil wird es zu knapp.


----------



## XE85 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

stimmt - da müsste ich die Pumpe wo anders hinsetzen - wüsste nicht wo - desshalb links nur ein Single Radi

mfg


----------



## XE85 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

heute kam ein Packet von Aquatuning...

ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Lower (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr schöne Teile die du da hast. Überhaupt finde ich das Tagebuch super (habs mir jetzt mal ganz durchgelesen!)


----------



## XE85 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke ... hoffentlich hab ich bald zeit zum weiterbasteln

mfg


----------



## Stex (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht super aus..  Wird dann das Plexi eventuell noch beleuchtet? macht immer was her.. 
und mit der Zeit, ich würd mal sagen verschieb die Bastelarbeiten auf den 26. Vorher wirds wohl noch etwas zu Feiern geben..


----------



## XE85 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

welches Plexi meinst du ?? 

mfg


----------



## Stex (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ach, ich meine das der Wasserkühler. Oder ist da das Plexi zu dünn?
Dachte ich habs hier im Forum schon mal gesehen..


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hi!

Mal 'ne kurze Frage: wieviel Platz ist denn auf der Rückseite - also da, wo Deine Kabel die elegante Schleife drehen - zwischen Mainboardtray und Seitenwand?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## XE85 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Stex schrieb:


> Ach, ich meine das der Wasserkühler. Oder ist da das Plexi zu dünn?
> Dachte ich habs hier im Forum schon mal gesehen..



aso .. nein der wird nicht beleuchtet - es geht aber hab ich schon gemacht - man muss aber aufpassen das Plexi von EK springt sehr leicht



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Mal 'ne kurze Frage: wieviel Platz ist denn auf der Rückseite - also da, wo Deine Kabel die elegante Schleife drehen - zwischen Mainboardtray und Seitenwand?
> 
> ...



da sind 2cm Platz - also ausreichend für die großen Kabelschellen

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hi!
Dat ging ja fix!

Danke - neee: ich dachte eher an T-Stücke bzw. sowas hier.
Hinten drauf montiert, von vorne eine Tülle dran, fertig ist die Durchführung.
Die Dinger sind so etwa 1,8cm; passt also.

Ein Argument mehr für das Tj07....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## XE85 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die passen auf alle Fälle - hab auch 2 soche Winkelstücke

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hi!

Fein, Danke!

Wenn ich mir jetzt noch ein TJ07 mal 'Live' ansehen kann, ist das 343 wohl aus dem Rennen.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## XE85 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

hier ein Pic wie ich das mit dem Winkel mache:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und noch eins der Smartcoils unter uv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Abend,
verfolge schon seit längerm deine Projekte und ich finde sie richtig geil
Mein PC ist schon so ziehmlich färtig und daher loht es sich für mich nicht mehr ein Tagebuch anzufangen

Aber mach weiter so!!

Gruß PSP-Hacker


----------



## XE85 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke

Grade brachte der Postmann das spezielle Plexi Top für den Mips Ram Kühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Stex (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Du machts hier einfach immer nicer weiter^^
Jedes deiner Projekte einfach perfelkt... und dies meist zur selben Zeit..
Ich beneide dich.. 
Mach weiter so!

ps. is die Blende ne Spezialanfertigung?


----------



## XE85 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke

welche Blende meinst du ??

mfg


----------



## XE85 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

Heute hab ich die letzten Metallarbeiten erledigt - die linke Laufwerkblende




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese hat auch die Ausschnitte für Schlauch und Kabelführung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Lower (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

cool! gefällt mir wirklich gut, aber was passiert mit dem Innenraum? Wir er gepulvert, weil ich finde, dass er sehr sehr zerkratzt ist? (hab ich was überlesen?)


----------



## XE85 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

alles was jetzt noch blankes Alu(bzw teilweise Plexi) ist wird schwarz matt lackiert

mfg


----------



## Lower (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

super dan wird das ein echter MurderMod!


----------



## Stex (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich sollte lernen mich genau auszudrücken.. 
Ich meine deine Plexiabdeckung für den Mips Ram Kühler.
mfg Stex


----------



## XE85 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die ist eine Spezialanfertigung ... hab ich bei einer SB im HWLuxx Forum geordert

mfg


----------



## XE85 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update

die ersten Teile sind lackiert und getrocknet - der zusammenbau kann losgehn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## XE85 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

erste Teile zusammengebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Lower (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

yeah ist cool geworden! 
wie hast du lackiert (bitte genau: also wieviele Schichten: Grundierung, Farbe, Klarlack und die Farbe!)?


----------



## XE85 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke

Ich lackiere immer mit einer Airbrushpistole mit relativ großer Düse

und drauf kommen - 2 Schichten Grundierung, 4 Schichten Lack (schwarz matt) und dann 2 Schichten Klarlack - alle Lacke stammen aus dem Modellbaubereich

mfg


----------



## Lower (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Gefällt mir voll!
Echt super Arbeit


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht wirklich gut aus


----------



## XE85 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke

mfg


----------



## godtake (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gut aus



Wirklich gut?  Ich find es sieht perfekt aus! Wirklich erstklassige Arbeit!


----------



## XE85 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke  

mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Einfach göttlich bisher!
Weiter so und viele viele Bilder!


----------



## XE85 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke ...

Bilder kommen schon .. über nacht sind wieder ein paar Teile getrocknet die ich gleich eingebaut habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## skdiggy (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sieht geil aus.ich hab mein rebel 9 hochglanzschwarz lackiert.sieht auch geil aus.


----------



## XE85 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke .. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Marry XE´sMas!!! Frohe Weihnachten XE!!!!

Grüßle Kero


----------



## XE85 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke .. ebenfalls 

mfg


----------



## Modstar (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hey, die Lackierung sieht schick aus!


----------



## godtake (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht wirklich absolut klasse aus! Da kriegt man regelrecht Hassgefühle auf seine Doesen XD...Frohe Weihnachten auch von mir an dieser Stelle!

..und mach schneeeell weiter ^^


----------



## XE85 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Modstar schrieb:


> Hey, die Lackierung sieht schick aus!



Danke



godtake schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich absolut klasse aus! Da kriegt man regelrecht Hassgefühle auf seine Doesen XD...Frohe Weihnachten auch von mir an dieser Stelle!
> 
> ..und mach schneeeell weiter ^^



Danke ... wenn man öfter Lackiert sollten man sich einmal ordentliches Equipment anschaffen ... es lohnt sich

frohe weihnachten auch von mir natürlich

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

man man man das wird ja immer besser!!!
mich mürde mal interssieren was das ganze alles zusammen kostet, bestimmt nicht wenig vermute ich mal.
Egal hauptsache es sieht gut aus!

Immer weiter soo!

Gruß PSP-Hacker


----------



## XE85 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke

die kosten sind nicht so schlimm - durch den Dollar/Euro Kurs sind die mudermod Teile vergleichsweise günstig, und die Teile aus dem Baumarkt sind auch nicht so dramatisch

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

für mich als schüler sind die mudermod teile doch immernoch sehr hoch!
wenn ich auch so handwerkliches geschick hätte, so wie du, währ ich froh!


----------



## XE85 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

übung macht den Meister - einfach mal nen 5€ case von ebay holen und modden - da kann man nicht viel kaputt machen

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

will mir jetzt demnächst eine lanbox machen mit einem holzcase oder ähnlichem


----------



## XE85 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

viel glück und viele Bilder machen nicht vergessen

Update...

heut hab ich mal meine 5970 auf Wakü umgebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Modstar (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Uh schick!
Ist das Normal, dass hintem ab PCB so ein rundes Plastikteil drann ist!


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das is kein Plastik, das is der Überstand von der Backplate


----------



## XE85 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das ist die Backplate die gleichzeitig Kühler für die RAMs auf der Platinenrückseite ist - die könnte man zwar weglassen, nur bräuchte man andere Schrauben und halt Kühler für die RAMs - leider hat EK das nicht so gemacht wie beim 4870X2 Kühler - da lagen spzielle RAM Kühler bei

mfg


----------



## Modstar (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schade, bedeutet das, dass du jetz die Backplate zwingend nutzen musst?
Ich finde nämlich, dass das nicht so gut aus sieht!


----------



## XE85 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

jap - EK sieht das so vor - man könnte sie natürlich kürzen so dass sie nicht vorsteht - nur dann lässt sich der orignalkühler nicht mehr montieren - mir ist allerdings was eingefallen wie ich das ganze ein wenig verschönern kann

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

was währe denn das was du verschönern köntest?


----------



## h_tobi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

So, habe mich jetzt durch dein TB durchgeackert und bin begeistert. 
Vor allem die Lackierung hat es mir angetan. 
Ich will mich nächstes Jahr auch mit der Materie Airbrush näher beschäftigen und habe da mal eine Frage.
Für das Gehäuse hast du ja doch etwas mehr Farbe gebraucht, wo kann ich denn größere Mengen günstig/billig/fast umsonst bekommen?
Handelt es sich immer um Wasserlack, den du verwendest?

Ups waren ja schon 2 Fragen.  Naja, hätte da noch mehr aber das wäre OT.

[x] Abo, werde dein Projekt gespannt weiterverfolgen.


----------



## XE85 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> was währe denn das was du verschönern köntest?



hinten den Teil wo die Backplate vorsteht 

@h-tobi

DAnke

nein es ist kein Wasserlack - es ist Acryllack aus dem Modellbaubereich - billig oder umsonst bekommt man den nicht - zumindest wüste ich nicht wo - ist natürlich nicht ganz billig - aber auf alle fälle günstiger als machen lassen - vor allem kann man auch einfach ausbessern falls doch mal ein Kratzer entsteht

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dank dir für die schnelle Antwort.

Werde dann mal auf Shopsuche gehen, wo man das Zeug günstig bekommt.


----------



## Modstar (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Und welche farben verwendest du genau und wo kaufst du sie?


----------



## godtake (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Gugu, sehr schöner Kühler, aber eine kleine Anmerkung hab ich:
5870 . Backplate
Deswegen (Ramkühlung) und weil die EK Jungs natürlich gemerkt haben dass nichts besser ist als statt einem kompletten Kühler gleich 2 Kühlerteile zu verkaufen gibt es inzwischen ganz offiziell eine Backplate für die 5870:

schwarz

nickel

Grüßle GT


----------



## XE85 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Modstar schrieb:


> Und welche farben verwendest du genau und wo kaufst du sie?



Es müüsten diese sein - TAMIYA:rodukte::Farben::Acryl Streich X + XF - kaufen tu ich sie bei einem lokalen Modellbaugeschäft

@godtake ... ist nett das es für eine 5870 eine Backplate gibt - Ich hab aber eine 5970 

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hi!

XE: wenn ich die gemoddet habe, hast Du entweder eine 7059 - oder kannst Froh sein, wenn die Leistung noch einer 3750er entspricht......

Frage: alles redet ja immer von diesen Problemen mit Doppel-GPU-Systemen - sei es nun als SLI/CF oder mit Doppel-GPU-Grafikkarte.
Ist das überhaupt bemerkbar, dieses Mikroruckeln?
Oder ist das bei denen schon besser?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ZeroToxin (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also bei meinen 2 5870igern isses bemerkbar. aber nur wenn ich bei irgendnem game mal unter 40 FPS rutsche. bei allem drüber merk ich nix von. und ich hab n auge für sowas. denke also bei ner 5970 wird es sich ähnlich verhalten


----------



## XE85 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also ich hab mit dem Mikrorukeln kaum probleme - wenn dann nur bei sehr niedrigen Frameraten wie ZeroToxin schon sagte unter 40 - und dort kommt ich selten hin

mfg


----------



## hzdriver (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

XE sehr schöne Arbeit mit Blick für das Detail ,sehr gut , warte auf Bilder , mfg


----------



## hzdriver (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

PS : sorry für doppel , aber Abo !


----------



## XE85 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke ... Bilder gibts bald wieder 

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ach ja wollte ich auch noch sagen ABO!!
Bin schon gespannt auf kommende Bilder!

Gruß PSP-Hacker


----------



## XE85 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

grad habe ich das Mobo vom Kühler befreit .. die Montage der Wakü ist einfacher als ich zuerst dachte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wow, schönes Board hast du da! Wirst heute noch fertig mit der Montage der WaKü auf dem Mobo?


----------



## h_tobi (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Fast nur blau und schwarz, da hat Asus sich ja mal richtig Mühe gegeben.

Dann mal schnell weiter, ich warte auf Bilder mit Wakü.


----------



## XE85 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



kero81 schrieb:


> Wow, schönes Board hast du da! Wirst heute noch fertig mit der Montage der WaKü auf dem Mobo?



weiß ich nicht



h_tobi schrieb:


> Fast nur blau und schwarz, da hat Asus sich ja mal richtig Mühe gegeben.
> 
> Dann mal schnell weiter, ich warte auf Bilder mit Wakü.



von den Farben passt das Board perfekt zu meinem Mod 

mfg


----------



## XE85 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

für die Spawas bei den RAMS hab ich vom originalkühler den entsprechenden Teils abgesägt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die 2 Chips unter dem CPU Sockel bekommen kleine passivkühler - sollten reichen denke ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann gings an den Chipsatz und die NF200 - wie beim originalen Kühler hab ich eine Platte aus 3mm Alu ausgeschnitten die alle Chips bedekt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese wird dann statt der Heatpipes von einem Wasserkühler gekühlt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Interessante Konstruktion mit der Aluplatte, bin auf die Temps gespannt.


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Scheint ja echt kompliziert zu sein, bei dem Board 

Aber selbst ist der Mann


----------



## XE85 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

schaut komplizierter aus als es ist - weiß nicht warum es da keinen komplettkühler gibt - eventuell wegen den beiden Chips unter dem CPU Sockel und den bei den RAMs - die machen es etwas schwirig da eine Anwenderfreundliche komplettlösung anzubieten

mfg


----------



## Modstar (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Gute Idee mit dem Kühler!
Lackierst du die Oberseite noch schwarz??
Würde ganz gut aussehen denke ich!


----------



## XE85 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

jap - oberseite wird schwarz

mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wow, habe mir jetzt mal alles angeguckt. Sieht sehr sehr gut aus. Der HDD Halter gefällt mir am besten. Ich bin mal gespannt wie der Kühler auf dem Mainboard aussehen wird wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

DAnke

Update ...

Mobo ist unter Wasser gesetzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU und RAM Kühler hab ich auch gleich montiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Alter Schwede, der Ramkühler sieht ja fett aus.


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

jap der ist ganz schön mächtig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sieht gut aus  

vor allem der Board Kühler.. ich wollt mir damals die arbeit nich antun selbst einen zu machen xD


----------



## niCe' (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich muss sagen, das Board sieht verdammt geil aus!
Auch die Schläuche! 

Dein Murdermod gefällt mir sehr gut!
Weiter so!


----------



## The Killer for Two (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ähm lies ja jetzt shcon länger mit aber ich find niergends welches Bord das ist? sieht nämlich wirklich heiß aus 
und welche Ram kühler ist das?

ach ja... ich platz hier vor neid ....^^ mach weiter so


----------



## ZeroToxin (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer

hab ich @home liegen, steht zum Verkauf bei intresse.

RAM Kühler glaub ich is von Mips


----------



## The Killer for Two (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wtf.... das teil ist krank...
das ist krank... krank krank krank...

wo war ich? ach ja das ding ist krank 

hab grad mal bischen nachgelesen... abgesehen davon das ich mir das ding nie eisten könnte ist es schon nice...
the ZeroToxin


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



niCe' schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, das Board sieht verdammt geil aus!
> Auch die Schläuche!
> 
> Dein Murdermod gefällt mir sehr gut!
> Weiter so!





ZeroToxin schrieb:


> sieht gut aus
> 
> vor allem der Board Kühler.. ich wollt mir damals die arbeit nich antun selbst einen zu machen xD



DAnke

zum RAM Kühler ... das ist ein MIPS RAM Kühler für Corsair Module mit einem speziellen Plexiglasdeckel von Barus aus dem XS Forum

mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ok danke... haste auch link dafür?  
will meinen Ram nämlich auch bald mit Wakü versorgen...


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich hab hier in der SB bestellt Sammelbestellung Acryl Blocks -> EK EVGA X58 LE, Mips RAM Freezer 5, Plexi AGB Halter - Forum de Luxx - einfach den user "1337_alpha" per PN anschreiben - der kann die Teile jederzeit besorgen

mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

thx für den Link
aber auf meinen Ram passt des nicht oder???


----------



## ZeroToxin (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wennde Corsair RAM verwendest scho. zumindest bei den Dominators


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

der Plexideckel passt ausschließlich auf den Corsair RAM Kühler also diese beiden

1
2

mfg


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update ...

ein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand beim Zusammenbau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mein TJ-07 ist eben angekommen, wenn ich deins so sehe
bekomme ich echt Lust zum Modden


----------



## h_tobi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wow, doppelreihige Laufwerksschächte das Case ist ja irre tief. 

Spaß beiseite, das Plexi spiegelt ja wohl genial.
Wann geht es denn weiter? warte ungeduldig auf neues Material.


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Mein TJ-07 ist eben angekommen, wenn ich deins so sehe
> bekomme ich echt Lust zum Modden



na dann ran an den Dremel - und schön viele Bilder machen 



h_tobi schrieb:


> Wow, doppelreihige Laufwerksschächte das Case ist ja irre tief.
> 
> Spaß beiseite, das Plexi spiegelt ja wohl genial.
> Wann geht es denn weiter? warte ungeduldig auf neues Material.



nur leider sieht man nicht mehr so viel vom Spiegel wenn das Mobo drin ist

Update...

Mobo ist drinnen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.. und die Graka auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wie hast du die PCI-E Kabel verlegt, kannst du da vll.
mal n Foto machen ? Also von der anderen Seite.


----------



## h_tobi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht super aus, 
ist die Wicklung um die Schläuche UV aktiv?
habe nämlich ähnliches vor. ää


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Sieht super aus,
> ist die Wicklung um die Schläuche UV aktiv?
> habe nämlich ähnliches vor. ää



Danke .. ja die Wiklung ist uv aktiv - mache heute wenns finster ist noch ein Foto davon



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wie hast du die PCI-E Kabel verlegt, kannst du da vll.
> mal n Foto machen ? Also von der anderen Seite.



die PCIe Kabel laufen unter dem Mobo - dort gehts auch von Einzeladersleeve auf einen grßeren für alle 6 bzw 8 Kabel - und dann gehts runter in den unteren Teil - siehe roter Kreis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ah okay, danke.

Ich muss mir nämlich noch Gedanken machen, wie ich die ganzen
Kabel verstecke 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt (der Edit)


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

so noch 2 Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Selbst die Rückseite ist perfekt geworden. 
Könntest glatt noch ein Window reinmachen. 

Je mehr ich sehe, desto besser gefällt es mir, die Farbmischung ist suuuper.

Mach weiter so, bin gespannt was noch kommt.


----------



## kero81 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Jau!! Richtig gut geworden! Gefällt mir sehr gut!

Gruß Kero


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke 

eins geht noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Der Neid steigt und steigt bei mir zuwachsend an 
Will auch das Case haben! Was kostet den das zur Zeit?
Ist doch das Silverstone TJ-07 oder irre ich mich?

Gruß PSP-Hacker

PS: Will BILDER!!! Bin schon was süchtig nach neuen Updates


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Es ist nicht gerade billig!

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone TemJin SST-TJ07-B - black


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

WTF!! 
Wer macht denn die Preise? Die Spinen die Silverstonler 


Mag es mir einer Kaufen 

Also soviel Geld würde ich nicht für ein Case ausgeben wollen.

Gruß PSP-Hacker


----------



## hzdriver (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

He XE , solche Typen wie DU müßten eingesperrt werden ! Jetzt müssen wir alle wieder los rennen und Teile kaufen !
Du hast doch bestimmt nen Vertrag mit den Zulieferern , oder ?

Nein Scherz Excelente Arbeit , bin richtig frustriert was für nen Mist ich habe !

Weiter so , da bekommt man ja gratis Tips ! mfg


----------



## Kosake (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> WTF!!
> Wer macht denn die Preise? Die Spinen die Silverstonler



Naja die Wissen bei Silverstone, dass sie eines der besten Gehäuse geschaffen haben für den Wakü/Modding Bereich. Die Preise sind schon seit 2005 gleichbleibend
Da kannst du lange warten, dass sie nach unten gehen.

Hab hier eins stehen, aber wird schon gemoddet. 

@ XE Super Arbeit. Das mit der selbstgebauten Mainboard Wakü - genial.
Bin mal auf die Temps gespannt.

Guten Rutsch

Kosake


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Och wieso? Letztens ging ein ungemoddetes (silbernes) für 120 Flocken über die Theke, ein netter Preis ^^


----------



## Kosake (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Och wieso? Letztens ging ein ungemoddetes (silbernes) für 120 Flocken über die Theke, ein netter Preis ^^



Das will ich mal gerne sehen. Wenn man bei Geizhals.at guckt (Preisentwicklung). Dann kann man sehen, dass der billigste Preis seit 2006  bei 207€ lag. Klar bekommt man es für billiger bei Ebay etc. Aber ich denke wir reden von einem neuen Gehäuse.....


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ja das würde ich auch ganz gern mal sehen


----------



## h_tobi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Bei aller Liebe, das wär mir zu teuer.
Habe beim HAF schon 2 Wochen überlegt, ob es mir so viel Geld Wert ist.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ok ich muss sagen ich hab neben mir das Lian Li PC-8 stehen und das hat mich auch schon 70 flocken gekostet. Dann kamen noch 30€ für das Windowkit dazu. Also man kann sagen auch ein 100 Flockencase.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Kosake schrieb:


> Das will ich mal gerne sehen. Wenn man bei Geizhals.at guckt (Preisentwicklung). Dann kann man sehen, dass der billigste Preis seit 2006  bei 207€ lag. Klar bekommt man es für billiger bei Ebay etc. Aber ich denke wir reden von einem neuen Gehäuse.....



Ne von einem gebrauchtem. Und da ist es für 120€ quasi schon geschenkt


----------



## Kosake (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> ok ich muss sagen ich hab neben mir das Lian Li PC-8 stehen und das hat mich auch schon 70 flocken gekostet. Dann kamen noch 30€ für das Windowkit dazu. Also man kann sagen auch ein 100 Flockencase.



Es ist halt eine Frage was man will. 
0815 Gehäuse reichen immer aus, um die Hardware zu beherbigen. Will man Modden oder ein etwas schöneres Design muss man mehr ausgeben, ist überall so und wird auch immer so sein. Bei Autos, Elektrogeräten, TV etc. Die meisten nehmen auch eine Lukü statt eine Wakü....

Das TJ07, wie auch die meisten LianLi Gehäuse sind vom Design und Verarbeitung erstklassig und die Vorteile sieht man zB. bei XE Mod auf den ersten Blick. In welchem Gehäuse bekommt man ohne Arbeiten so leicht einen Quad Radiator untergebracht - Das sind nicht viele. Dazu das einfache klassische Aussehen ohne viel Schnickschnack.... 
Ein super Gehäuse ohne jede Frage zu einem hohen Preis.

@Fr3@k
Du hast in deinem Post Ladentheke geschrieben, ich ging deshalb von einem neuen Gehäuse im Shop aus. Wenn das der Fall gewesen wäre hättest du von mir eine fette Bestellung bekommen, denn der Preis wäre unschlagbar bei einem so nachgefragten Gehäuse gewesen.


----------



## XE85 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> WTF!!
> Wer macht denn die Preise? Die Spinen die Silverstonler
> 
> 
> ...



das Case ist den Preis wert finde ich ... hi und da bekommt man ungemoddete gebrauchte zu guten Preisen



hzdriver schrieb:


> He XE , solche Typen wie DU müßten eingesperrt werden ! Jetzt müssen wir alle wieder los rennen und Teile kaufen !
> Du hast doch bestimmt nen Vertrag mit den Zulieferern , oder ?
> 
> Nein Scherz Excelente Arbeit , bin richtig frustriert was für nen Mist ich habe !
> ...



nee ich hab keinen Vertrag



Kosake schrieb:


> @ XE Super Arbeit. Das mit der selbstgebauten Mainboard Wakü - genial.
> Bin mal auf die Temps gespannt.
> 
> Guten Rutsch
> ...



Danke ... ebenfalls guten Rutsch ... nächstes Jahr gibts wieder ein Update

mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Kosake schrieb:


> @Fr3@k
> Du hast in deinem Post Ladentheke geschrieben, ich ging deshalb von einem neuen Gehäuse im Shop aus. Wenn das der Fall gewesen wäre hättest du von mir eine fette Bestellung bekommen, denn der Preis wäre unschlagbar bei einem so nachgefragten Gehäuse gewesen.



Ne das ist doch nur ein "Slang"


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

heut hab ich noch die Blende für die nicht benötigte NT Öffnung eingebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Kommt da noch ein Window rein ?

Guten Rutsch


----------



## h_tobi (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht sehr gut aus ,
warum liefern die nicht was passendes mit oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Modstar (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ui schick!
Soll da nen Klassisches Window rein oder was besonderes?


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also eigentlich hatte ich im Seitenteil kein Window vorgesehn - im Deckel kommt natürlich der Murdermod Topgrill - die Teile sollten Anfang nächste Woche kommen

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das versteh ich iwie nicht, erst baust du dir
nen Hammergeilen PC, und dann soll kein Window
rein ?

Wenn du sagst, du willst es schlicht haben, okay, aber
warum stylest du den Innenraum dann so


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also an deinerstelle würde ich ein Window einbauen.
Juhu freu nächste woche neue teile und dann hoffentlich schnell Updates.

Einen guten Rutsch noch wünsch ich dir und euch allen auch noch

Gruß PSP-Hacker


----------



## Modstar (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Und was hälst du von Schwarzem Echtglas?
also nicht Grau sondern wo man wirklich nur wenn es im Zimmer Dunkel ist und die Lampen an sind etwas sehen?


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ok - überzeugt - es kommt ein Window rein - wäre wirklich schade

allen einen guten Rutsch 

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Juhu ein Window kommt ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Bilder davon


----------



## Xion4 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mein Tipp fürs Window, wobei du die Page bestimmt kennst:

Stempel-Hauser GmbH: Casemodding

Die Window Farbe ist Perfekt.

Ich habe mein TJ07 hier auch für 130€im Forum geschossen, leider musste ich Mainboard Try und die Streben hinten neu kaufen, da sie komplett verzogen waren. Vielen Dank Herr Postbote, ein 300€Case lässt man nicht fallen.

Das war das erste mal wo ich froh war ein Premium Case zu haben, weil man alles auseinanderbauen kann, und auch noch seperat von Silverstone bekommt. Also noch besser für Modder. Falls mal was schiefgeht.

TJ07 FTW


----------



## The Killer for Two (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

cool die sind bei mir in der nähe


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die Seite von matma kenn ich ja - aber das bekomm ich selbst hin - und es wird ganz normal klares Plexi - für das Graue das nur durchsichtig ist wenn von hinten beleuchtet ist denke ich meine Innenraumbeleuchtung zu dezent

mfg


----------



## elCh (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Machst du auch ein Inlay?
Ich freu mich auf Bilder von der fertigen Seitenwand 
In diesem Sinne ein frohes neues Jahr 2010.


----------



## XE85 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

weiß ich noch nicht

schönes neues jahr an alle 

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Auch dir ein frohes nues und schön, das du doch ein Fenster einbaust.
Bin auf´s Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Frohes neues an alle und an XE85


----------



## hzdriver (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Euch auch ein erfolgreiches Jahr ! Denke mal XE , das ein Window bei der Hardware nicht falsch wäre , mfg


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

So .. heut hab ich gleich mal das Window in Angriff genommen - noch nie habe ich so lange überlegt wie ich das Window mache

Ich hab mich dann für diese relativ dezente Variante entschieden und mal angezeichnet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht doch gut aus! Schneidest du es heute noch aus?


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ja zu 99% schon

mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die Schläuche gefallen mir richtig gut. Wie du die Schläuche verlegt hast ist am aller besten, anderes hätte mal das nicht machen können.


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke - aber bei den Schläuchen gibt es eine Verbindung die ich noch ändern möchte - nämlich die vom Spawkühler zur CPU 

Update...

Window ist drinnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schick Schick


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke

mfg


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wow!!! So gut wie du bekomm ich das nie und nimmer hin. Respeht XE!!!

Gruß Kero

P.s. Im Concrete Elephant Tb von mir kannst du mal schauen was ich heute auf die Reihe bekommen hab zum Thema Ausschneiden... Ist nicht annähernd so Perfekt wie bei Dir.


----------



## listi2000 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

schaut einwandfrei aus super!!!!


----------



## h_tobi (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

RESPEKT, 
in so kurzer Zeit ein Window ins Case zu kriegen ist enorm.
Es sieht super aus, ist nicht zu groß und zeigt das wesentliche.


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke 

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Super echt Top! Bin schon wieder neidisch


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hast du eigentlich die Midpate Clean, oder benutzt du die Standart
Midplate ?


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich hab das sLights - klick - bestellt - allerdings ist das in der Fertigung sehr aufwendig und wird erst in einigen Wochen kommen - daher hab ich eine "Übergangsmidplate" gebastelt - Bilder gibts morgen

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das Slight....  Für nen Schüler wie mich leider viel zu teuer,
muss mich wohl mit der MidplateClean begnügen.


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die Midplate Clean istauch sehr schön - war mir selbst lange nicht sicher was ich nehmen soll





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oben wo die KK ist leuchtets leider ein bisschen zu grell

mfg


----------



## moe (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wow! das ist echt gut geworden. hast mich grade richtig neidisch gemacht. 
vor allem das window ist echt top! wär echt schade gewesen, wenn du keins rein gemacht hättest.


----------



## Micha94 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

es sieht richtig genial aus... ich bin auch neidisch


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hey, aber XE, du musst mir jetzt mal sagen wie du das so gut geschnitten bekommen hast. Mit der Stichsäge od. Dremel und nachgefeilt? Ich find das echt hammer das man das so gut machen kann!

Gruß Kero


----------



## Modstar (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Vieleicht hat es mit dem Fingernagel rausgekratzt!


----------



## h_tobi (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dein Mod gefällt mir immer besser. 
Werde den einen oder anderen Teil wohl auch so machen.
Die Schläuche mit Wendel sehen nur geil aus. Wo hast du die UV Wendeln denn gekauft?
Was ist denn an der Zwischenplatte so besonders? Kenne sie nicht, kann man so was nicht selber machen??
Plexi zusammenkleben, Licht ran oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hey, aber XE, du musst mir jetzt mal sagen wie du das so gut geschnitten bekommen hast. Mit der Stichsäge od. Dremel und nachgefeilt? Ich find das echt hammer das man das so gut machen kann!
> 
> Gruß Kero



mit der Stichsäge ausgeschnitten, gefeilt und die Schnittkannte dann mit schwarzem Edding angemalt



Micha94 schrieb:


> es sieht richtig genial aus... ich bin auch neidisch



Danke



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dein Mod gefällt mir immer besser.
> Werde den einen oder anderen Teil wohl auch so machen.
> Die Schläuche mit Wendel sehen nur geil aus. Wo hast du die UV Wendeln denn gekauft?
> Was ist denn an der Zwischenplatte so besonders? Kenne sie nicht, kann man so was nicht selber machen??
> Plexi zusammenkleben, Licht ran oder habe ich was übersehen?




die UV Wendel gibts bei Aquatuning in vielen Farben: klick

Wie das sLights genau gemacht ist weis ich nicht - Es gibt nachbauten die aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut aussehn wie das Original

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Vielen Dank,
dann bin ich mal auf die Zwischenplatte gespannt.


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

heut hab ich erstmal die Schalterblende fertiggemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Stex (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht jo mal wieder sehr nice aus, und was man in sio kurzer Zeit mit Können und ner Stichsäge kann...

Was für Glas/Plexi haste eigentlich fürs Window benutzt? Und wie sieht es mit dem Öffnen und Schliessen des Seitenteils aus, jetzt wo noch das Window hineingekommen ist?


mfg Stex


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

öffnen und schließen ist kein Problem - Plexi verwende ich das hier PLEXIGLAS® - Shop - PLEXIGLAS® GS (allround) Farblos 0F00 GT - PLEXIGLAS® GS (allround)

mfg


----------



## Stex (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Vielen Dank für die Info  Ist bei mir eben noch ein toDo 

mfg Stex


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Bitte gerne

Update...

Die (Übergangs-)Midplate ist auch fertig - Ist nicht ganz so geworden wie ich wollte - aber im großen und ganzen passt es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Modstar (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Übergang?
Wann kommt denn das S-Light?


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die sieht aber auch schon gut aus!!! Top!

Gruß Kero


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Modstar schrieb:


> Übergang?
> Wann kommt denn das S-Light?



weis ich nicht - wird aber noch dauern



kero81 schrieb:


> Die sieht aber auch schon gut aus!!! Top!
> 
> Gruß Kero




DAnke

mfg


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update....

so ... Leds für die SSD/HDD Mounts sind auch fertig ... daher gleich mal ein paar Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## niCe' (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr schickes Projekt XE85 .

Ich werde es weiter verfolgen


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hab ich schon erwähnt dass das richtig gut aussieht?  Top! Kann ich immer wieder sagen!

Gruß Kero


----------



## Nemesis Design (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sieht geil aus va. die mounts

nur die gesleeveten kabel wirken etwaqs unordentlich kann man die nich noch iwie besser anordnen?


----------



## Modstar (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wow!
Es sieht immer mehr nach Murdermod aus!


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



niCe' schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Projekt XE85 .
> 
> Ich werde es weiter verfolgen





kero81 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt dass das richtig gut aussieht?  Top! Kann ich immer wieder sagen!
> 
> Gruß Kero





Modstar schrieb:


> wow!
> Es sieht immer mehr nach Murdermod aus!



Danke



Nemesis Design schrieb:


> sieht geil aus va. die mounts
> 
> nur die gesleeveten kabel wirken etwaqs unordentlich kann man die nich noch iwie besser anordnen?



Die werden noch optimiert - sind ja alles noch Bastelpics und keine Finalpics

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

- - - - - -  

mir fehlen die Worte. 

Mehr, mehr, mehr..........


----------



## sNook (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr sehr sehr schick XE85 
Ich ziehe meinen Hut, das geht jetzt richtig gut voran :p

Ich finde du hättest auch deinen Midplate da jetzt lassen können 
Diese HDD Gestelle, die sind auch einfach ein Traum (:

Grüße und weiter so


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> - - - - - -
> 
> mir fehlen die Worte.
> 
> Mehr, mehr, mehr..........



Danke .. Bilder gibts wieder wenn die MM Teile da sind 



sNook schrieb:


> Sehr sehr sehr schick XE85
> Ich ziehe meinen Hut, das geht jetzt richtig gut voran :p
> 
> Ich finde du hättest auch deinen Midplate da jetzt lassen können
> ...



Danke ... meine Midplate kommt aber sicher zu gunsten des sLights raus

mfg


----------



## sNook (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Du hast doch "nur" ne schwarze Plexiplatte gehabt und darunter die weiße Plexiplatte, richtig?

Und klar, wird das gewechselt, 199$ ich mein hallo 

Grüße


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die Midplate ist so gebaut 

- die Murdermodstreifen die leuchten mit Klebeband abgeklebt - so das sie frei bleiben - dann lackiert, die lackierte Seite ist unten
- weißes Plexi drunter geklebt und mit LEDs beleuchtet

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wenn die neue Platte kommt, mach mal ne Beschreibung, falls möglich, über den Aufbau, interessiert mich.


----------



## sNook (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> die Midplate ist so gebaut
> 
> - die Murdermodstreifen die leuchten mit Klebeband abgeklebt - so das sie frei bleiben - dann lackiert, die lackierte Seite ist unten
> - weißes Plexi drunter geklebt und mit LEDs beleuchtet
> ...



Danke für die Erklärung, ist ne sehr gute Idee (:

Grüße


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Wenn die neue Platte kommt, mach mal ne Beschreibung, falls möglich, über den Aufbau, interessiert mich.



soweit möglich werd ich das machen

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke dir.


----------



## QZA (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die platte hasse gut hinbekommen gefällt mir


----------



## Timothy (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

 wow 

wirklich eine moddingklasse für sich !


----------



## listi2000 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

alle Achtung saubere Arbeit ich würde die Midplate doch glatt drinnen lassen

besonders gefällt mir die HD Beleuchtung wie ist denn die gemacht?


----------



## XE85 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke

wie die HD Mounts und deren Beleuchtung genau gemacht ist behalt ich vorerst für mich - vll mahc ich mal ein How to

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> wie die HD Mounts und deren Beleuchtung genau gemacht ist behalt ich vorerst für mich - vll mahc ich mal ein How to
> 
> mfg



Darauf freu ich mich schon wenn einer kommt, das käme bestimmt auch gut in meinem Case


----------



## h_tobi (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Immer her damit, könnte auch bei einer Mittelplatte gehen.
Dann kann ich mein Case schon ausmessen.


----------



## hzdriver (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich finde das Projekt mal richtig Klasse ! Die HDD-Mounts sind aus einem Plexiglasreg , die Halterungen für die HDD bestehen aus einer Metallplatte mit aufgesetztem U-Rahmen nebst Löcher für die Schrauben . Selbige Halterung wird auf die Plexitafeln aufgeklebt , oder ? Einfach genial gemacht , mfg


----------



## XE85 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

nicht ganz - Ich erklärs kurz 

auf den dicken Plexis sind oben und unten eine 0,8mm Alu Platte - lackiert - draufgeklebt - zusätzlich gibts löcher - die sind so gesetzt das dort 2 Winkeln verschraubt werden können damit man 2,5Zoll HDDs/SSDs verbaun kann - Zusammengehalten wird das ganze von den 2 stehenden 5mm Plexi Platten - in diese sind Löcher gebohrt mit der die Platten verschraubt werden - die Platten habe auf der Seite natürlich ebenfalls die passenden Löcher - verschraubt ist das ganze mit normalen Lüfterschrauben die ihr Gewinde selbst schneiden - erforderliches Loch ist dafür 4,5mm - die beleuchtung ist hinten (also vorne beim Case) - einfach 3 Löcher für 5mm Leds reingebohrt - damit das gut aussieht muss das Plexi natürlich leicht angeschliffen sein sonst sieht man nur Lichtpunkte und kein schönes Band

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke dir, sowas in der Art habe ich mir schon gedacht. 
Deine Bilder von der Montage zeigen ja schon einiges.


----------



## listi2000 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

einfach ein genialer effekt


----------



## Elzoco (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

XE85 wo haste denn so dickes Plexiglas bestellt?


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Plexiglas aller arten gibts hier - zb klares mit bis zu 25mm

PLEXIGLAS® - Shop - PLEXIGLAS® GS (allround) Farblos 0F00 GT - PLEXIGLAS® GS (allround)

mfg


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Gestern kamen zwar immer noch keine Murdermodteile - dafür die SSD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## affli (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

will auch haben diese! 
wenn die mal nur nicht so teuer wären..!

freu mich auf mehr, alles gute weiterhin.


----------



## h_tobi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hübsches Teil, dein Mod wird immer fetter. 
Klotzen statt kleckern ist die Devise.


----------



## listi2000 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die SSD ist ein Traum, ein teurer Taum


----------



## Modstar (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Vorallem weil nach 2 Jahren immer mehr Transistoren kaputt gehen!


----------



## h_tobi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die Haltbarkeit ist für mich der Grund, warum ich noch keine kaufe.
Dann lieber 2x 1TB im Raid und gut ist.
Ich habe hier Festplatten, die schon über 8 Jahre einwandfrei laufen.


----------



## Modstar (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

2 Samsung F3 und gut ist!
Die sind ja krass schnell!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Die Haltbarkeit ist für mich der Grund, warum ich noch keine kaufe.
> Dann lieber 2x 1TB im Raid und gut ist.
> Ich habe hier Festplatten, die schon über 8 Jahre einwandfrei laufen.


  Da bist du nicht der einzigeste der HDD solange am laufen hat. Mein Vater hat eine 250GB IDE Hdd seit 10 Jahren am laufen und sie geht immernoch ohne Probleme.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Modstar schrieb:


> Vorallem weil nach 2 Jahren immer mehr Transistoren kaputt gehen!



und in 2 Jahren sind aktuelle SSD so alt das man um einen Neukauf ohnehin nicht herumkommt

mfg


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

Die SSD hab ich nach einem Firmware Update gleich mal eingebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich noch die beleuctung der Midplate in blau geändert ... gefällt mir persönlich besser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also ...

*Ich möchte mich jetzt mal beschweren !!!*

*1. Unsere Firma hat hier nichts zu tun...mach doch mal was kaputt...*

*2. Ich schicke Dir bald mal meine Arzt Rechnung....ich bin zum wiederholten male vom Stuhl gefallen, außerdem schmerzt mein Kiefer vom Kinnlade runter fallen...*

Das ganze sieht echt Hammer aus....es gibt wirklich nicht zu meckern....

Die blaue Beleuchtung der Midplate sieht echt besser aus...

Höre bloß nicht auf...mach weiter so....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

   ...mir fehlen die Worte.
Wenn ich doch auch schon so weit wäre.
Die Midplatte ist der Hammer.

Was soll´s, dann kann ich weiter träumen, wie meiner mal aussehen könnte.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Einfach nur geil  Schade dass es schon so viele TJ-07/MMs auf
MDPC gibt, sonst wäre dein PC 100 % MDPC-reif


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Du meinst MILLION-DOLLAR-PC [MDPC] | the world's most beautiful computer systems (glaube ich zumidnest)


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Was denn sonst ?


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der einzigeste der HDD solange am laufen hat. Mein Vater hat eine 250GB IDE Hdd seit 10 Jahren am laufen und sie geht immernoch ohne Probleme.


Mich könnt ihr alle nicht toppen
Ich hab hier eine 14 Jahre alte Platte mit sage und schreibe 15GB.
Wird seit 14 Jahren täglich benutzt, in den letzten Jahren für das sichern im PC der Eltern (paar Textdokumente brauchen schließlich nicht viel Platz.)

BTT: Wird immer besser. 
Du willst den Tower nicht zufällig in ein Paket packen und mir schicken?
Ich zahl auch das Porto^^


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

nein - den geb ich nicht her  

mfg


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hey XE, sieht klasse aus mit blau! Weiter so, wird immer besser!

Gruß Kero


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Aber ich bekomme ihn, oder ^^

Du kannst mein beinahe unberührtes TJ-07 im Austausch haben 

Wie breit hast du die HDD Mounts gemacht ? Ich würde nämlich gerne ein schwarzes Plexi vor meine 5,25" Schächte machen,
sodass man durchs Windows nichts von den HDDs etc. sehen kann. Dazu bräuchte ich die genaue Breite.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die Mounts sind 136mm breit + 2x 5mm für die Stützen ergibt die gesammtbreite von 146mm - ein 5,25Zoll Laufwerk ist 148mm breit - sobreit müsste dann die Platte sein damit man den Schacht komplett abdeckt

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Okay, danke


----------



## hzdriver (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Mich könnt ihr alle nicht toppen
> Ich hab hier eine 14 Jahre alte Platte mit sage und schreibe 15GB.
> Wird seit 14 Jahren täglich benutzt, in den letzten Jahren für das sichern im PC der Eltern (paar Textdokumente brauchen schließlich nicht viel Platz.)
> 
> ...


 
Ähm lass mich rechnen 96 - 15 GB , äh eher nicht ! 

http://www.datenrettung-4u.com/begriffserklaerung/baugroessen.php


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update ...

grad kamen die noch fehlenden Murdermodteile (mit Ausnahme des sLights natürlich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann mal flux eingebaut und Bilder gemacht. 
Kann es kaum erwarten, wie es wirkt.


----------



## The Killer for Two (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das schaut hammer aus...


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Bilder kommen schon

Topgrill....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Faceplate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ja der hammer...
ich komm vorbei und klau ihn


----------



## Xion4 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Was passiert denn mit deiner Midplate für den Übergang? Mal so ein wenig Interesse anmeld *hust*

PS: Ist der TopGrill nicht kratzanföllig? Und wie lange hast du warten müssen??


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

weis ich noch nicht genau was ich mit der Midplate mache

ob der Topgrill kratzanfällig ist weiß ich nicht - Ich probiers auch nicht aus - der wird behandelt wie ein rohes Ei

Bestellt habe ich die Teile anfang Oktober - die Backplate kam kurz vor Weihnachten und die anderen Teile heute - das sLights kommt wahrscheinlich Mitte - Ende Jänner - also 2-2 1/2 Monate Watezeit sollte man schon einplanen wenn man Murdermodteile bestellt

mfg


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update

soo .. bin grad beim Wasserfüllen bzw entlüften




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

goil ich komm vorbei und nimm den wirklich noch mit
schaut geil aus...


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mir fehlen die Worte, das wird ja immer heftiger, was du da baust.

Da kann ich nicht mehr mithalten, fett, fetter, MurderMod.


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

WOW ! Sehr schön ! Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

großes danke an alle .. 

mfg


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

grad hab ich das Ding zum ersten mal angeworfen ... läuft super .. die Temps sind auch ok - 29° fürs Mobo und 30° für die CPU (laut BIOS)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einzig die grüne LED stört ein wenig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ohne Worte....
gib mir mehr.


----------



## The Killer for Two (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

willst die grüne umlöten?


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Auf´n MB löten  warum nicht, Mut zur Lücke.


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

nak klar auf nem 8-lagigen Mobo mal schnell ne LED ausgelötet - is n Klacks

Spaß beiseite - die bleibt natürlich so wie sie ist - am Mobo rumlöten geht nicht so einfach - enetuell mal ich sie mit blauem Eddig an könnte gehn

mfg


----------



## The Killer for Two (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

oder blaue verkleidung drum rum... mit folie oder so dreck...

das löten geht easy, wenn mans kann (ich kanns nicht) dafür sind unten zwei lötlöcher durch die das lötzinn entschwindet... eig einfahc... nur wenn man es nciht kann auch lassen...


----------



## affli (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ohne wort.. doch eins:

Hammer!  

ach, noch ein paar:

was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## shila92 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wow! Echt super geworden!!  Für mich ein echter Million Dollar PC!


----------



## sNook (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Na mit dem Million Dollar PC sollten wir uns doch zurückhalten Shila, so toll die Mod bisher auch ist - von mir auch einen fetten 

Doch man muss immer gucken - nur weil dort Murdermod Parts sind ist das kein MDPC..
MDPC kannst du schreien wenn wirklich alles super gearbeitet ist oder da auch was spezielles neues ist.

Zum Beispiel müsste XE bessere Bilder machen, den Sleeve umändern (verlegen), evtl. aufkleber entfernen, die LED abdecken, Schrauben ändern und und und.. aber XE ist sicher noch nicht fertig 

Also das soll nur konstruktive Kritik hier herstellen - dein letzt Bild hier ist einfach nur  

Ich würde sogar mittlerweile sagen, da die sLights auch schon garnicht mehr SO selten sind, das du deine Midplate drin lässt, da sie sehr sehr gut dazu passt. Meine Meinung 

Sehr großes Lob von mir


----------



## shila92 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Na ja, hast ja Recht. Aber ich finde, er ist auf dem richtigen Weg!  
Das Case sieht richtig hammer aus und wenn er noch ein paar Sachen verändert, ist es schon ziemlich würdig! 

Ich meine das nicht nur wegen den Teilen von Murdermod, sondern ich finde, dass die Umsetzung auch gut geworden ist!


----------



## Nemesis Design (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

als ich finde diesen knickschutz um die waküschläuche unpassend meiner meinung nach iwie komisch


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Unter UV Licht kommt der Knickschutz abel genial rüber.


----------



## shila92 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Finde ich auch. Der sollte schon bleiben!


----------



## sNook (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schliesse mich an 

Mit ist nur der Sleeve zu falsch und eintönig verlegt


----------



## Modstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich finde den Sleeve Perfekt!
Ich würde ihn so lassen!
Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden!


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



sNook schrieb:


> Schliesse mich an
> 
> Mit ist nur der Sleeve zu falsch und eintönig verlegt



na dann mach mach mal einen Vorschlag wie du ihn verlegen würdest - an der Farbe wird sicher nix geändert - die ist geschackssache und mir gefällts - genauso wie die Smartcoils

mfg


----------



## sNook (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Es sollte ja wie gesagt konstruktive Kritik sein und keine "ääh ist ********..." - nicht vergessen.

Ich finde man könnte schwarz mit reinnehmen weil so ja schon extrem viel Blau da ist..
Aber das ist nunmal deine Sache, dein Mod.

Zur "Verlegung":
Ich finde, der 24-Pin könnte straffer, sodass er nicht so vor deinen schnieken HDD Platten hängt.
Auch könnte der Grafikkarten-Sleeve HINTER dem Schlauch verlegt werden - sollte das nicht passen, dann zumindest versuchen den Sleeve so grade anzuordnen wie beim EPS Sleeve, weil sonst eine gewisse ungleichmässigkeit und Unruhe entsteht. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich versuche nur zu helfen. Wenn du das nicht annimmst ist auch vollkommen okay! Ich finde alles sehr gelungen und das habe ich ja schon erwähnt..

Grüße


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

danke mal für die Tipps

das mit dem Graka Sleeve hinter dem Schlauch wird schwirig da dann der Schlauch nen Bogen richtung seitenwand machen müsste - also ich würde ein längeres Stück Schlauch nehmen müssen - das 24polige Kabel werd ich noch besser verlegen das ist sicher


noch ein paar Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



hzdriver schrieb:


> Ähm lass mich rechnen 96 - 15 GB , äh eher nicht !
> 
> http://www.datenrettung-4u.com/begriffserklaerung
> /baugroessen.php


hmm... Der PC ist von Januar '97 und die HDD hat gaaanz sicher 14GB. Muss ich meine Eltern noch mal fragen, ob die irgendwann nachgerüstet wurde...

@ topic
HAMMER!


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*


wegen dir muss meine Frau die Sabberpfütze aufwischen. 

Schlicht und schön. RESPEKT. Ich will meeeeehr.


----------



## Stex (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht sehr schick aus, vorallem die Schläuche kommen in der Dunkelheit super rüber 

weiter so 

dann wirds auch noch mit dem MDPC


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



> dann wirds auch noch mit dem MDPC


Das würde ich auch sagen, aber leider gibt es schon ein paar Murdermods
auf MDPC... MDPC reif wärst du wenn du Kabel, Schläuche etc. mit Leder
verkleiden würdest  (Nein, kein bisschen auf den Jeans-PC bezogen )

Aber dir würde würde ich es echt wünschen


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

damits mit MDPC was wird muss ich mir noch ne ordentlich Location für schöne Fotos suchen - wird nicht so ganz einfach

mfg


----------



## Dr.House (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hammer Projekt wie immer von dir XE 

Wie findest du die Intel Postville von der Optik her ?   Die Unterseite ist voller Flecken und der Plastikring finde ich auch totaler Mist ... für den Preis und bei der guten Leistung könnte mal Intel seiner SSD ne edelere Optik verpassen. 


Weiter so...


----------



## Nemesis Design (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

jo ein mdpc award würde ich dir auch echt ma gönnen nach alle den sauberen dingern die du hier abgeliefert hast müsstest du fast ma sonderstatus bekommen

bist wirklich ein top modder


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Geil
Ich liebe denn PC denn du dabaut hast. Hoffe mal das der wirklich bei MDPC auf die Seite kommt weil so ein geilen Mod habe ich hier im Forum noch nicht gesehen Der Sleeve ist klasse soll auf jeden fall so bleiben.


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke

optisch macht die intel SSd nicht viel her das stimmt - aber die Leistung ist der Hammer - Win7 braucht gerade mal ein paar Sekunden zum starten 

mfg


----------



## Modstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wie viel sek. sind es denn genau?
Achja, ist das S-Light jetzt schon verbindlich bestellt?
Denn ich finde deine jetzige Midplate sehr gut!
Du könntest sie ja nochmal überarbeiten und behalten!
Jedenfalls fänd ich das schöner!
Und es wäre nunja, was besonderes und keine kopie von Charles!
und die 200 Dollar kann man doch sicher noch wo anders Investieren, oder?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dein Projekt ist mal Murdermäßig...echt klasse Arbeit!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



und dann noch zwei dinge:
1. Will mehr
2. Will ich auch
ach und dann noch ne frage:
wann gibt es die nächsten Updates?

Gruß PSP-Hacker


----------



## XE85 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Modstar schrieb:


> Wie viel sek. sind es denn genau?
> Achja, ist das S-Light jetzt schon verbindlich bestellt?
> Denn ich finde deine jetzige Midplate sehr gut!
> Du könntest sie ja nochmal überarbeiten und behalten!
> ...



wieviel genau hab ich jetzt nicht mitgestoppt - kann ich noch machen wenn du drauf bestehst - am man merkt sofort den unterschied zu einer HDD

das sLights ist verbindlich bestellt - welche Midplate ich schlussendlich verwende entscjeide ich wenns da ist - im Falle des Falles einen Käufer fürs sLights zu finden ist nicht schwer



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Dein Projekt ist mal Murdermäßig...echt klasse Arbeit!



Danke



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> und dann noch zwei dinge:
> 1. Will mehr
> 2. Will ich auch
> ach und dann noch ne frage:
> ...



naja vorläufig ist das Case fertig - bis auf Details - da gibts immer was zu verbessern - sonst hald wenn das sLights da ist


----------



## h_tobi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann ran an die Details,
du willst doch wohl nicht aufhören.
Kann das nächste Update kaum erwarten.


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich kann auch nicht erwarten bis du neue Bilder machst und das Ding noch weiter verbesserst.


----------



## XE85 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

apropo verbessern...

Ich hab grad gesehn das es für die USB LCDs die ich mal für einen Mod gekauft habe endlich auch bessere Treiber gibt - hab mir daher überlegt drei LCDs einzubaun - so wie bei Charles letzter murderbox - nur über die Farbe bin ich mir nicht sicher - son kleiner kontrast zB grüne Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund würde denk ich gut aussehn was meint ihr??

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Drei LCD´s ? alter Schwede,
sollen die in die Front? hatte mal nen Mod gesehen, da war ein TFT Monitor in der Front drin,
nur mal als Anregung. Ob es was taugt, kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## XE85 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

nein ich meinte so - oder so ähnlich - Ich würde sie etwas weiter auseinadersetzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich fände grün gut. Auf wie vielen Displays würden dann verbaut werden auch drei wie im Beispiel?


----------



## XE85 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

jap auch drei - grün ist denke ich die beste Wahl - weil wieder blau wäre zu viel blau - und grün ein super Kontrast dazu

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann würde grün perfeckt passen finde ich ein spuer kontrast zu dem blau.

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> nein ich meinte so - oder so ähnlich - Ich würde sie etwas weiter auseinandersetzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt hab ich´s kapiert. 
Würde auch ne andere Farbe als Kontrast nehmen, sieht verdammt edel aus.
Dann mal ran an den Feind. 

Kleine Frage noch, wo kann man die Displays kaufen?


----------



## XE85 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ebay (einfach in der Suche LCd oder USB-LCD eingeben) ist immer eine gute Adresse - sonst gibts zb diesen Shop hier - LC Design, Display-Module im Online-Shop, LCD-Module von Crystalfontz, USB-. serielles, paralleles Interface, TFTs, Flexfolien, Adapter, Controller - da gibts Crystalfonts LCDs

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die Idee mit den zusätzlichen Display`s fände ich nicht so gut,
ist meiner Meinung nach zu sehr von der Murderbox abgekupfert.

Wenn, dann Displays in der Midplate, das wäre ein Stück innovativer 
Am besten schräg gestellt, damit man sie durchs Window gut ablesen
kann. 

Nur mal ne kleine Anregung, ist aber dein Mod, also hau rein, wir wollen
noch mehr Bilder


----------



## sNook (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Nunja sooo abgekupfert^^

Charles hat schliesslich diese Display's benutzt!

Aber ich finde auch, dass das alles ein wenig too much wäre. Und in Grün?
Na ich bin skeptisch..

Grüße


----------



## XE85 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das mit den Displays war auch nur so eine idee - nix is fix

mfg


----------



## XE85 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

so - hab mich mal in Sachen Displays schlau gemacht - in die engere Auswahl sind folgende gekommen:

blaue Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund
grüne Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund
gelbe Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund
schwarze Schrift auf gelb/grünem Hintergrund

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich würde auf alle Fälle einen schwarzen Hintergrund wählen.
Passt am besten zu deinem Projekt.
Farbe der Schrift, je nach Geschmack, es muss dir gefallen.


----------



## shila92 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich würde zu blau tendieren, passend zum Rest.


----------



## Xion4 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Blau auf schwarz, ganz klar. PS: wann verkaufst mir denn nun deine provisorische Midplate?


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Da hätte ich auch Interesse


----------



## shila92 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann sollte er die wohl versteigern! :d


----------



## XE85 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sie wird - wenn überhaupt - erst dann verkauft wenn das sLights da ist

mfg


----------



## moe (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das blau auf schwarz würde am besten passen. 
das grün passt nicht zu dem blau von der restlichen mod.
das gelbe wäre eventuell ne möglichkeit, aber ich würde das blaue nehmen.


----------



## XE85 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich werd mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehn lassen .. mal sehn

In der Zwischenzeit hab ich mich ein bisschen mit overclocking beschäftigt 

Ergebnis: 4009MHz bei 1,225Volt - beim RAM 1600MHz bei 8-8-8-24er Timings

Beim übertakten offenbart sich ein kleiner "Nachteil" des Murdermod Designs - die Wärme staut sich ein wenig im Case




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Na, das hat doch Gesicht. 

Wo gibt es denn die Wärmeprobleme?
Oder treten Fehler auf?


----------



## XE85 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Fehler treten natürlich keine auf - aber die Luft im Case ist halt schon sehr warm - durch den Topgrill entweicht aber auch Luft - daher ist es nicht so tragisch - ist mir nur aufgefallen weil ich das Case geöffet hae um zu schaun wies mit den passiv gekühlten Teilen aussieht - aber alles im Grünen bereich

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann bin ich aber beruhigt, nicht das du der nächste mit defekter HW wirst.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Was schön sein will muss leiden


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Was schön sein will muss leiden


 
Naja icht umbedingt! Ok mein Case muste auch schon ein minimales bisschen leiden. Und die HW auch. 


@ XE

4 Ghz  WOW!!! ich wär glücklich wenn ich auf 3,8 Ghz mit meinem Phenom 2 940 kömmen würde nur dazu müsste ich die Voltage zu hoch setzten bin jetzt bei schon 1,4 volt für 3,5 Ghz und bei temps von 66°C bei 12h Prime.

Hat vllt von euch einer einen Tipp wie ich an die 3,8 Ghz komme ohe Voltage zu erhöhen?

Gruß PSP-Hacker


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Du wirst den 940er ohne sehr hohe VCore nicht auf 3,8 bringen können.

Es ist leider Tatsache, dass die PIIs nicht sehr weit (wenn überhaupt) über 4 GHz gehen, selbst der 965 BE nicht. Liegt wohl daran, dass AMD schon ab Werk das maximale an Takt, was mit dem Boxed zu machen ist rausquetscht.


----------



## Nemesis Design (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

quark die phenom II gehen sehr gut zu übertakten!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ahh ok danke für so ne schlenne AW.
Wenn man aber überlegt selbst 3,5 Ghz reichen locker aus.

Danke


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



> quark die phenom II gehen sehr gut zu übertakten!



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man sie nicht gut OCen kann, nur dass sie unter Luft und Wasser nicht viel  weiter als 4 GHz gehen (außer ein sehr guter 965er) und das ist Tatsache. Unter LN2 oder sogar Helium gehen sie aber echt ab


----------



## XE85 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Naja icht umbedingt! Ok mein Case muste auch schon ein minimales bisschen leiden. Und die HW auch.
> 
> 
> @ XE
> ...



den P2 kann man kaum mit dem i7 vergleichen beim übertakten - kühlst du mit Wasser oder Luft ..??

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich kühle mit Luft. Habe den Noctua NH-U12P mit einem Enermax Cluster.
Habe im Idel Temps von ca. 40-43°C. Last wiegesagt nach 12 Stunden Prime ca.66°C


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wenn du jetzt schon 66° hast, würde ich nicht weiter OCen, ob du nun
3,5 oder 3,8 GHz hast, sollte egal sein 

Obwohl dein System im Normalbetrieb nie 12 H 100 %ige Last haben wird..
Wenn du unbedingt willst, takte halt weiter, lass nach Prime mal 3DMark
durchlaufen und guck wie heiß der Prozzi da wird, das ist nämlich wesentlich
realititsnäher.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ok dann mach ich nicht weiter. Hab auch schließlich keine Lust auf Gegrillten P2.


----------



## h_tobi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wegen 300 MHz würde ich es auch nicht riskieren.


----------



## XE85 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also 3,5GHz mit Luft find ich ist kein so schlechtes Ergebnis

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich hab mal ne Frage an dich, XE:

Warum hast du eigentlich den 975 XE ? Ich meine 4 GHz @1,225 V
ist ein super Ergebnis, aber ein 920 D0 geht unter Wasser auch bis mindestens 4 GHz. Bloß weil der XE einfacher zu takten ist, 1000 Euro ausgeben ?

Interessiert mich einfach mal, ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen eine CPU zu kaufen, die so teuer wie meine gesamte jetzige Hardware ist


----------



## XE85 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

weil ich mit dem XE einfach unabhängig bin beim übertakten von den anderen Komponenten - ich könnte auch ein Asrock Board nehmen (werd ich nicht aber theoretisch) - zumal auch beim 920 D0 einige dabei sind die für 4GHz deutlich mehr Spannung brauchen - als ich den 975 gekauft habe ich 750€ dafür bezahlt

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Der Prozzi wäre nichts für mich, wenn ich ihn für 750 Euro bekommen würde, würde ich versuchen ihn teurer zu verscherbeln 

Aber nichts für ungut, ist schließlich dein PC  Und ein freier Multi würde mich, wenn ich das Geld hätte, 
auch reizen


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> also 3,5GHz mit Luft find ich ist kein so schlechtes Ergebnis
> 
> mfg



3,5 sind schon gut.
Ich brauch für 3,4Ghz schon 1,42 bei meinem 940er, der lässt sich aber auch abartig schlecht OCen (mit 1,6V sind nicht mal 3,8Ghz benchstable, an prime nicht zu denken)


----------



## XE85 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

kleines Update...

Ich hab mal eine neue to-do List erstellt:

- LCDs einbaun - hab jetzt die gelben bestellt
- Mainboardwechsel auf zu 99,999% ein Gigabyte EX58 UD7 - mit Mips Wasserkühlern - Link
- dort wo jetzt die Aquatube ist kommt ein 92er(oder 80er - muss ich erst ausmessen was passt) Lüfter hin - damit zumindest ein kleiner Lufthauch im Case weht
- als AGB kommt ein AGB 150 von EK Link mit Anti-Cyclone rein
- und schlussendlich natürlich - sLights einbaun - wenn es denn endlich kommt

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das sieht ja schon mal lecker aus,
passen die Kühler auch auf´s Board? lese nichts vom UD7, oder passen die auf alle
X58 Boards?
Der Preis für die 3 Kühler Kühler ist aber heftig.


----------



## XE85 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ja die passen - im HwLuxx hat das schon ein user getestet - von EK gäbe es auch kühler - aber nur in Kupfer Ausführung - die wärn etwas günstiger

vll verwende ich auch nur den Fusionblock - Kühler vom Mips - weis ich noch nicht so genau

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Bin gespannt, wie es wird und was du da zauberst.
Die HW ist jedenfalls vom Feinsten.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wieso wechselts jetzt dein Mobo? Bist nicht mit dem zufrieden?

MFG


----------



## XE85 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

hauptsächlich wegen USB3 und SATA3

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

achso ok


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

@XE85
Ist das denn schon richtig ausgereift? und gibt es schon HW dafür?

Du gehst ja richtig in die Vollen, ohne Kompromisse. RESPEKT.


----------



## XE85 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ich plane vor allem eine neue externe Festplatte - da ich ja intern aus optischen gründen keine 3,5Zoll Platte verbaut habe - und da möchte ich gleich zu einer USB3 Platte greifen

und da die wakü ohnehin umgebaut wird geht das gleich in einem

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann macht es natürlich Sinn.


----------



## SeboB88 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hallo,
super Tagebuch.

Wäre diese Karte nicht eine günstigere Lösung als ein komplett neues Mainboard.

ASUS U3S6, 2x USB 3.0/2x SATA 6Gb/s, PCIe x4 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## XE85 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke...

jap ist sie - den Plan mit dem Mainboardwechsel hab ich schon über den Haufen geworfen - Ich bleib beim ASUS Board ... hoffentlich bringt ASUS ein BIOS für den Gulftown

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wenn der Sockel passt, brauchst du dir bei Asus eigtl. keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## XE85 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

der Sockel passt sicher - sollte ansich kein Problem sein - aber wie gesagt meines Wissens nach gibt es noch keinen offziellen Support von ASUS

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Du willst dir den doch nicht wirklich kaufen 

Lol, hast du Kohle


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Willst du noch mal arm sein?


----------



## Acid (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Verfolge dein tagebuch schon länger..... bin absolut begeistert.... es ist schlichtweg dass schönste ``deutsche`` TJ07 dass ich kenne.....

Farbe hätte ich zwar auch etwas anders gemacht, doch dass ist klar geschmackssache..... wenn es dir so gefällt, passts ja....

Also wenn du die displays schon da hast würde ich sie auch irgendwo verbauen  jedoch würde ich sie so verbauen dass sie sichtbar sind wenn dass case geschlossen ist.... dass man sie entweder durch dass window ablesen kann oder eben irgendwo an der außenseite des gehäuses...

mein verbesserungsvorschlag, dass system hat mittlerweile schon seeeeeeeeehr viel geld gekostet somit kommt es darauf eigl auch nicht mehr an, kauf dir bitspower anschlüsse für die wakü 

ansonsten wirklich richtig richtig geil.....


----------



## XE85 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Acid schrieb:


> Verfolge dein tagebuch schon länger..... bin absolut begeistert.... es ist schlichtweg dass schönste ``deutsche`` TJ07 dass ich kenne.....



Danke aber ich wohne in Österreich 


Die Displays sind noch nicht da ... aber sie werden von aussen ablesbar sein


zum 980X: den hohle ich mir auf alle Fälle ... Ich hoffe aber das er durch den Verkauf des 975 recht "günstig" wird - mal sehn - vll gibts ja ein paar Xeons die nicht ganz so teuer sind

mfg


----------



## Acid (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

okai  sieht man ja eigl an deinem profil  naja dann würde ich dass ganze noch steigern und sagen europaweit dass schönste welches KENNE 

was haltest von den bitspower anschlüssen? Designmäßig und qualitativ ja wirklich 1 liga..... preis jedoch ziemlich übertrieben.....


----------



## XE85 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

mir gefallen die Stadnart in black nickel ausführung recht gut - denke nicht das ich da wechseln werden - aber man weiß ja nie

mfg


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Heyho
gehts hier noch irgendwie weiter oder ist der Mod gestorben? Oder hast du sonst einfach zu viel zu tun?


----------



## sNook (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mensch ruhig blut, der gute Herr hat gerade mal eine Woche nichts gemacht, da muss man nicht gleich SO kommen 

Grüße


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

War auch nicht negativ gemeint, sorry wenn das so rüberkommt.
War einfach mal eine Frage weil sonst meist fast täglich Updates.
Natürlich kann es sein, dass man mal eine Woche keine Zeit / Lust hat, hab ich auch öfters bei Projekten.


----------



## XE85 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Heyho
> gehts hier noch irgendwie weiter oder ist der Mod gestorben? Oder hast du sonst einfach zu viel zu tun?



na klar gehts noch weiter .... das sLights und die Displays sind noch nicht da ... sollten aber demnächst kommen ... dann gibts wieder größere umbauten

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

JUHU!!!!!!!!!!! dann bin ich schonmal beruhigt.


----------



## XE85 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

und das 4-way SLI muss natürlich auch eingebaut werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## shila92 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schick schick!  Gleich 7x PCIe... du willst es ja wissen.


----------



## LOGIC (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wow ! Das sieht ja mal nice aus  Wie viele karten willste den verbauen ?? 7 GTX 260 oder wat


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

EVGA 4 Way SLI... 

Wie willst du das ins TJ-07 bekommen, hast du dir da schon was überlegt ?

Hast du vor neu zu sleeven etc., jetzt wo du ein rot/schwarzes Board
hast ? Finde das blaue passt nicht mehr so .


----------



## Xyrian (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich würde sagen, da wird jemand dazu gezwungen, vier GTX285 4way zu kaufen 

Viel Spaß mit dem Kontoauszug btw 

Xyrian


----------



## Timmynator (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> EVGA 4 Way SLI...
> Hast du vor neu zu sleeven etc., jetzt wo du ein rot/schwarzes Board
> hast ? Finde das blaue passt nicht mehr so .



Durchaus ein lecker Teilchen an Hardware. *haben wollen, zusammen mit dem ganzen Rest...wo war nochmal der Bausparvertrag?*

Ich denke, wenn das Board vollbestückt ist, sieht man von den roten PCIe- und Ram-Slots nicht mehr viel. Ansonsten muss halt ein schwarzer Edding/schwarze Klebefolie oder sonstiges herhalten  Oder direkt ganz krass: Mainboard lackieren für High-End PCs


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich liebe das 4-way SLI, würde ich auch gerne haben. Will auch gerne wissen wie du das in das Board in das Gehäuse bekommen willst. Die Farben von dem Board und vom den rest werden sich beißen. Wirst du das dann wieder ändern?


----------



## Timmynator (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ist das Board echt so groß? Hab gerade mal auf nem Bild hier im Thread nachgezählt, von der Anzahl der Slotblenden am Case müsste es aber passen (7 Slots, 7 Blenden).
Oder ging es darum, das Board überhaupt im Gehäuse an seinen Platz zu bekommen?


----------



## Stex (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Nein, es geht um die Farbkombination. Die Steckplätze des Boards sind rot, und das Gehäuse schwarz-blau 

mfg Stex

ps. wenn das Board dir wegen den Farben doch nicht passt XE, dann kannst dus ohne Probleme mir schenken


----------



## h_tobi (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hey, tu es nicht, ich übernehme sogar das Porto.


----------



## XE85 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



LOGIC schrieb:


> wow ! Das sieht ja mal nice aus  Wie viele karten willste den verbauen ?? 7 GTX 260 oder wat



gerplant sind 2x GTX480 + Soundkarte + eine USB3/SATA6 Karte von ASUS



Infin1ty schrieb:


> EVGA 4 Way SLI...
> 
> Wie willst du das ins TJ-07 bekommen, hast du dir da schon was überlegt ?
> 
> ...



also wenn ich richtig gemessen habe sollte es durch die etwas andere Konstruktion der Murdermod-Backplate problemlos passen - nur die untersten beiden Slots sind nicht nutzbar - wobei auch das machbar wäre

neu Sleeven werde ich nicht - mal schaun wies ausschaut - durch die großen Grakas sieht man die Slots praktisch kaum



Stex schrieb:


> Nein, es geht um die Farbkombination. Die Steckplätze des Boards sind rot, und das Gehäuse schwarz-blau
> 
> mfg Stex
> 
> ps. wenn das Board dir wegen den Farben doch nicht passt XE, dann kannst dus ohne Probleme mir schenken



na klar - kein Problem - Ich sag dir bescheid wenn es nicht paasen sollte

mfg


----------



## LOGIC (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

2 x GTX480 hört sich ja schonmal gut an  Da ist bei mir auch geplant.


----------



## XE85 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

natürlich nur sofern auch die Leistung stimmt - aber davon ist wohl auszugehn

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Reicht dir die Leistung deiner 5970 nicht oder was 



> natürlich nur sofern auch die Leistung stimmt - aber davon ist wohl auszugehn



Wenn die GTX480 wirklich 40 % schneller als ne Radeon 5870 ist - Ja


----------



## LOGIC (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hast du eine ?!? was machst du damit ?


----------



## XE85 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Reicht dir die Leistung deiner 5970 nicht oder was



Leistung kann man nie genug haben - aber abwarten was die ersten Tests so zu Tage fördern

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wenn du meinst 

Du hast auch echt nur die geilste HW, da bekommt 
man als Schüler echte Minderwertigkeitskomplexe


----------



## LOGIC (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Auch du wirst mal dein geld verdienen  Dann kannste dir die geilste hardware hollen was es gibt ^^ Das ist das schön am erwachsen sein  Aber ein job ist die voraussetztung


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ein guter Job


----------



## LOGIC (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

2000-4000 € werden doch reichen


----------



## Stex (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> na klar - kein Problem - Ich sag dir bescheid wenn es nicht paasen sollte
> 
> mfg



Gut, dann kauf ich mir schon mal alles was ich noch sonst dazu brauche oder haste sonst noch was was nicht ins Konzept passt?

2x 480er - ich glaube du wirst deinen Spass damit haben 
Was für Kühler solls dann dazu geben? Nickel?

mfg Stex


----------



## h_tobi (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich habe das Gefühl, das der Gute XE nen ÜberMurderMod machen will.
Ich finde die ganze Zusammenstellung extrem geil. 
Kann es kaum erwarten, das wieder Bilder kommen.


----------



## orange619 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, das der Gute XE nen ÜberMurderMod machen will.
> Ich finde die ganze Zusammenstellung extrem geil.
> Kann es kaum erwarten, das wieder Bilder kommen.


ich auch ich auch ich auch
Für den fall dass du dir wirklich die gtx480iger holst dann kann ich es gar nicht erwarten bilder zu sehen (ich weiß dass es noch lange dauert).


----------



## LOGIC (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ja das wird es...Leider ! Weil ich will endlich meine alte ablösen ^^ Und da wollt ich gleich ma Nvidia testen.


----------



## QZA (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

mjam ja das isn sehr geiles board 
bin mal gespannt wie aussieht wenns drinne is und vorallem was die OC werte angegeht...

Gruß


----------



## XE85 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst
> 
> Du hast auch echt nur die geilste HW, da bekommt
> man als Schüler echte Minderwertigkeitskomplexe



Das kenn ich - vor nicht allzu langer Zeit war ich auch Schüler - ende 2003 zB musste ich mit auch nen Athlon XP kaufen weil ich mit einen A64 einfach nicht leisten konnte oder eine 9700(non Pro) statt der 9800XT




Stex schrieb:


> 2x 480er - ich glaube du wirst deinen Spass damit haben
> Was für Kühler solls dann dazu geben? Nickel?
> 
> mfg Stex



na klar EK in Nickel - Plexi - es gibt nix schöneres im Momment



orange619 schrieb:


> ich auch ich auch ich auch
> Für den fall dass du dir wirklich die gtx480iger holst dann kann ich es gar nicht erwarten bilder zu sehen (ich weiß dass es noch lange dauert).



die bei nv sollten mal ne Zacken zulegen das es endlich (zumindest) was testbares gibt

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst
> 
> Du hast auch echt nur die geilste HW, da bekommt
> man als Schüler echte Minderwertigkeitskomplexe



Da kann ich nur zustimmen!

MFG


----------



## h_tobi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Kannst es ja als Motivation sehen, guter Abschluss - Guter Job - Geile Hardware.


----------



## kero81 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hey XE.
Du hast ja legst ja mal ein Tempo an den Tag. Kaum den einen Mod fertig kommt schon der nächste! Der ist dir wirklich richtig gut gelungen, muss ich dir jetzt mal sagen!!! 
Ich freue mich wie alle anderen auch, auf die nächsten Bilder von Dir. Denke mal der nächste Mod wird um einiges besser als der jetzige.

Gruß Kero


----------



## XE85 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update....

Heute hab ich mal das 2. 8-polige Mainboardkabel gesleevt - Es ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich - ermöglicht aber - vor allem beim ocen - eine stabilere Spannung an der CPU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein vergleich des Grand Bleu mit dem "Mainboardrot"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## sNook (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sahne 
Ich würde nun gerne ein Bild sehen, wo die PCI(x) Slots und die RAM Slots verdeckt sind 

Grüße


----------



## affli (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

und wie ich dieses board liebe.. 

warum muss es den nur rot sein? wäre es im le style hätte ich es mir auch, trotz des unglaublichen preises geholt.. 

bin gespannt wie es weitergeht!

schönes weekend


----------



## XE85 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also ich find das rot ansich nicht so schlecht - Ich bin auch der Meinung nach das man ein Mainboard nicht nach der Farbe der Slots wählen sollte - oder das Farbkonzept des Mods nur auf die Farbe des Mobos abzustimmen - irgendwann braucht man ein neues und dann steht man wieder vor Problemen - ich werd einfach versuchen das Board so gut es geht zu integrieren und bin mir sicher das es gut aussehn wird

mfg


----------



## shila92 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Und ich wette das wird es!  Sieht ja jetzt schon geil aus...


----------



## h_tobi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Momentan finde ich, dass das Blau nicht so gut passt.
Aber ich warte lieber auf´s Ergebnis, bei Nobbi war ich auch öfters skeptisch und wurde eines 
Besseren belehrt.
Also zeig´s uns, ich habe vollstes Vertrauen in deine Arbeit.


----------



## ZeroToxin (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wünsch dir viel glück dabei XE ^^

in meinem Obsidian hab ich in der Midplate n Stück rausgeschnitten um es passend zu machen. im selben Zug noch die KM Abdeckungen in die Midplate reingemacht für die PCIe Kabel ^^

Freu mich schon drauf wie es bei dir aussehn wird


----------



## XE85 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also wegschneiden muss ich nichts wenn ich richtig gemessen habe ... am Montag sollten die Mips Kühler kommen wenn alles glatt läuft dann gehts los mit dem umbau

mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

mach mir viele bilder ^^ dann verkauf ich mein board vl doch ned :p


----------



## XE85 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

mach ich sicher ... 

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann bin ich schonmal Beruhigt!


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

grade kam der Postmann und brachte mir ein Packet mit 2 weißen Päckchen drinnen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... in denen widerum die Mips Kühler fürs EVGA Board waren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hammer die Teile 

Hoffe die gibts noch wenn ich mir eins der "kleineren"
EVGAs zulege


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also laut Mips HP sind die nickel Pom eine "Limited Edition" - aber im MP tummeln sich auch Mips Kühler für EVGA Boards

Noch ein Bild vorm umbau - Staub hat sich auch schon wieder breit gemacht - Ich hasse das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ein richtig schöner Kühler. So viel Staub ist das nun auch nicht. Bin mal gespannt wie das alles nach dem Umbau aussieht. Viel spass und Glück dabei.


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke...

so der Ausbau der Hardware ging schneller als ich dachte:

gleich mal Probesitzen mit dem Mobo - und es passt - genau 4mm Luft zwischen Mobo und Halterung für das Topwindow




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es passt. 

Da hast du ja Glück gehabt, sonst hättest du am schönen Case schnibbeln müssen


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das Board passt wirklich richtig gut rein Sieht aus als ob das Gehäuse für das Board gemacht ist, oben ist fast gar kein Platz, aber es passt. Bekommst du heute alles Eingebaut?

PS: 4000 Beiträge


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es passt.
> 
> Da hast du ja Glück gehabt, sonst hättest du am schönen Case schnibbeln müssen



ganz ohne schnibblen gehts nicht - oben muss ich das verbindungsteil zwischen Mainboardtray und Backplate ein wenig abschleifen - aber grad um ein paar mm



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Das Board passt wirklich richtig gut rein Sieht aus als ob das Gehäuse für das Board gemacht ist, oben ist fast gar kein Platz, aber es passt. Bekommst du heute alles Eingebaut?
> 
> PS: 4000 Beiträge



glaub ich nicht da ich etwas dremeln muss und auch noch das 2. 8-polige Kabel verlegen muss


Edit.: Testlauf mit dem Board - läuft einwandfrei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Prima, läuft doch gut, freue mich auf Bilder vom
fertigen Einbau.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Bäh ist der Boxed Kühler hässlich 

Aber schön, dass es läuft.


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

stimmt - Ich aber hasse vor allem die Pushpins - aber zu testzwecken reicht er

mfg


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update ...

Wakühler aus Board montiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## shila92 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Geil! Passt super rein!


----------



## Zocker24 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

So schon nett..nur passt das Board nicht wirklich zum vorhaben, finde ich.


----------



## orange619 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schaut verdammt erhaben aus!


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schlicht und edel, ich find´s nur geil.


----------



## computertod (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

iwie sieht das Board nicht schwarz sondern braun aus...
aber trotzdem


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Schlicht und edel, ich find´s nur geil.





orange619 schrieb:


> Schaut verdammt erhaben aus!





shila92 schrieb:


> Geil! Passt super rein!



Danke



Zocker24 schrieb:


> So schon nett..nur passt das Board nicht wirklich zum vorhaben, finde ich.


 
wie meinst du das?



computertod schrieb:


> iwie sieht das Board nicht schwarz sondern braun aus...
> aber trotzdem



da hast du nicht ganz unrecht - es geht ein bisschen ins braune - ist nicht so pechschwarz wie zB ASUS Boards

mfg


----------



## shila92 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



> wie meinst du das?


Ich glaube er meint die roten Slots... finde ich persönlich nicht schlimm. Vielleicht sogar ganz gut so ein bisschen Kontrast als Blickfang.


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

der meinung bin ich aus...

Hab mal ein paar Verschlauchungsvarianten getestet - was meint ihr

Variante1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Variante2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Variante3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Modstar (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich bin für Nummer 1.!


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

eine Variante4 ist mir auch grad noch eingefallen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Modstar (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann Variante 4!


----------



## Nike334 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ganz klar die 4 
die parallelen schläuche bringen keine unruhe ins bild, das mag ich 

mfg


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Variante 4
Ganz ohne Zweifel!


----------



## computertod (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ich bin auch für Variante 4!
sieht einfach am besten aus.


----------



## orange619 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich bin auch für 4!


----------



## Stingray93 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

4.!  ...blabla muss noch was schreiben ... bla...schöner Mod btw


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ganz klar 4


----------



## Zocker24 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

4...ja wegen dem Rot..aber soll ja dir gefallen  heißt ja ni das es am ende ******* aussehen muss 

wird schon gut kommen der mod..mach weiter


----------



## LOGIC (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ganz klar 4 ! Sieht am besten aus, wegen der gleichen linien.


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Einstimmig angenommen - Variante 4 wird ausgeführt - gefällt mir auch am besten

mfg


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das Board ist echt krass... Aber ich finde das Blau der Kühler zerstört den schönen Anblick...
Trotztdem, weiter so !


----------



## orange619 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wirst du die Graka im finalen Aufbau noch in nen slot stecken der näher am sockel liegt?


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wieso sollte man das machen ? hat das praktische Gründe oder gehts nur um die Ästethik ?


----------



## shila92 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Eigentlich nur designtechnisch.  Vielleicht wirds etwas enger mit dem Schlauch aber ich wäre auch dafür, die Graka höher zu plazieren!


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Gut das du 4 genommen hast, das sieht am besten aus. Sieht schon bis jetzt gut aus


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



orange619 schrieb:


> Wirst du die Graka im finalen Aufbau noch in nen slot stecken der näher am sockel liegt?



weiß ich noch - bin mir da noch unschlüssig

mfg


----------



## type_o (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hey meld mich mal zu wort. I hab keine ahnung von Wakü,, aber solltest Du nich zuerst die CPU, dann Graka und dann erst das Board kühlen? Das sage ich ma, wegen der Logik, das Heisseste zu erst und dann die kälteren Bestandteile. Ui, i werf das ma so in Raum, berichtigt mich,wenn i falsch bin! Und eins noch: Nice Projetk! echt edel und i will das auch hamm! weiter so, i drück alle Daumen, das sind zehn! Man, mei erster Post sollte doch dem >Lordselbst< gehören! Naja, viieeel Spass weiter so und noch viele Bilder für uns hier!


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wilkommen im Forum type_o
Und noch ein dLs Fan. Wir werden immer mehr

Bei einer Wakü ist die Wassertemperatur im ganzen Kreislauf fast gleich, dass macht soweit keinen/seeehr wenig Unterschied. Vorraussetzung ist soweit ich weiß nur genügend Durchfluss.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Hallöle, 
kann mich Autokiller nur anschließen, der Unterschied ist in der Regel zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Modstar (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann schließe ich mich auch noch an dann sind wir schon zu 3.!


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hi!
Erstmal: willkommen type_o!


type_o schrieb:


> Hey meld mich mal zu wort. I hab keine ahnung von Wakü,, aber solltest Du nich zuerst die CPU, dann Graka und dann erst das Board kühlen? Das sage ich ma, wegen der Logik, das Heisseste zu erst und dann die kälteren Bestandteile. Ui, i werf das ma so in Raum, berichtigt mich,wenn i falsch bin!


Wenn's um das 'heißeste' geht, müsste zuerst die Grafikkarte kommen - die Dinger verbraten soviel Energie, das wird jede Herdplatte neidisch!
Ansonsten stimmt es aber: die Temperatur im Kreislauf gleicht sich schnell an- der größte Unterschied, den ich gemessen habe, (vor/nach dem Radiator, als wärmste und kälteste Stelle) lag so bei gut einem Grad - und ist damit vernachlässigbar.
An sich gibt es bei der Wakü nur wenig, was von der Reihenfolge zu beachten ist (AGB direkt über/vor die Pumpe).



Modstar schrieb:


> Dann schließe ich mich auch noch an dann sind wir schon zu 3.!



Sind zu viert....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## type_o (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Okay, i bin ja unwissend! I bezieh das nur aus einem anderen Fachbereich hier rein.  sry, wenn i falsch liege mit meiner aussage, meine nur, vom prinzip her is es so, zu erst das warme dann das kalte, aber selbst i alter sack kann noch lernen. man belehrt mich ruhig, uf mei alte tag. sry die blöde Frage: Wie mach i nen ABO?

EDIT: mir ging es darum die CPU so kalt wie mögl. zu halten, dann kommt die Graka!
Ja dei GPU wird wärmer als CPU, aber was is wichtiger? okay, GPU gibt mehr Wärme ab, nur sollte die Cpu diese nich bekommen! Verseht Ihr mi?


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wenn du in einem Thema antwortest, also einen Beitrag schreibst, ist es automatisch abonniert.
Findest die Themen dann in deinem Kontrollzentrum. Sofern ein neuer Beitrag erschienen ist.


----------



## type_o (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

DANKE @ h_tobi! nu weis i bescheid. man müssen de grau'n arbeiten!


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Gern geschehen,
dann halt die "Grauen" mal schön auf Trab.


----------



## type_o (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Jo die Grauen bleiben auf trab, dank euch hier in jedem forum.
wir ALTEN können eben lernen, oder uns're erfahrungen wietergeben, i will lernen, egal von wem und wie alt!! 
back to tropic: is ma für mi en Geiles Projekt!
I bau derzeit meine alte hardware in nen CM 690 II um. werd das ganze ma posten. i überleg mir ne WAKÜ zu hol'n, oder so nen abklatsch a la Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System, bin mir ne so im klaren! Aber Lukü hat was, wenn man es leise hinbekommt! die obtik sagt dann was aus! keine werte. naja wird scho!!


----------



## XE85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also ich halte nix von diesen "möchtegern Waküs" - dann lieber einen ordentlichen Luftkühler

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hi!

Type_o: lass' das mit der H50 - Du wirst es später bereuen!
XE hat da recht.
Die H50 kannst Du nicht erweitern - und das wirst Du irgendwann wollen.

Was 'die grauen' angeht und die Ahnungslosigkeit: Sieh' mal in mein Tagebuch: ich habe erst im Oktober mit Überlegungen zur Wakü angefangen  jetzt plane ich meinen dritten Umbau.......

Ansonsten: Abonnieren geht über die 'Themen-Optionen' oben rechts in der Leiste über den Beiträgen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## XE85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

Da der Schlauch von der CPU zum Spawakühler geknickt ist hab ich das ganze noch ein wenig verändert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## XE85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

das 2. 8-Pin Kablel ist verlegt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Geil, schwarze Schläuche mit blauen Spiralen, ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Bilder mit Beleuchtung, 
genau die Kombi will ich später auch machen. Sind die Spiralen UV aktiv?

Edit: Wieder zu langsam,  das KM gefällt mir sehr gut, ich hoffe, ich bekomme es auch so gut hin.


----------



## XE85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

jap die Spiralen sind UV aktiv

Update ... Mobo eingebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

So erster bei dem update ^^

Es wird ja immer besser dein Mod! Und die verschlauchung sieht bis jetzt super aus!

MFG


----------



## h_tobi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mir gefällt es auch sehr gut, farblich passt alles perfekt zusammen.


----------



## Nike334 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sieht super aus 
wird die Kühlflüssigkeit dann blau? Da sind ja noch ein paar Tropfen im Ramkühler, wenn ich da srichtig sehe^^

mfg


----------



## Modstar (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Super geil!
Nur mit den roten Slots musst du dir noch etwas überlegen!

z.B. kannst du:
• Schwarze Kölebefolie drüber machen.
• Noch ein Paar Grafikkarten mehr draufschnallen
• Abdeckungen für die Slots kaufen (Digger hat welche die kannst du dir ja mal anschauen)
• Sie anmalen
• .............


----------



## shila92 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich würde die so lassen.  Finde das so gar nicht schlecht!


----------



## Nike334 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich würds so lassen...
Sieht doch gut aus die Kombi^^

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ich würd se auch so lassen. die geben das gewisse etwas.

mfg


----------



## XE85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Nike334 schrieb:


> sieht super aus
> wird die Kühlflüssigkeit dann blau? Da sind ja noch ein paar Tropfen im Ramkühler, wenn ich da srichtig sehe^^
> 
> mfg



Kühlflk bleibt blau



Modstar schrieb:


> Super geil!
> Nur mit den roten Slots musst du dir noch etwas überlegen!
> 
> z.B. kannst du:
> ...



also mir gefällts eigentlich ganz gut - Ich denke ich lass es so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Nike334 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht gut aus
Was mich stören würde wären die Anschlüsse der SoKa, sind zu bunt 
Desweiteren würde ich noch irgendwo anders rote Akzente einbringen^^

mfg


----------



## XE85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die bunten Anschlüsse sind verdeckt sobald die Seitenwand drauf ist - hast aber recht stechen ein wenig raus

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mir gefällt es auch super, 
vor allem das KM ist dir sehr gut gelungen.
Mach weiter so, freue mich schon auf erste Bilder mit Beleuchtung.


----------



## sNook (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schaut gut aus 
Ich freu mich auf die neuen GraKa's, dann sind die roten Slots auch bald abgedeckt 

Grüße


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht richtig gut aus, die balu/schwarz kombination ist einfach Traumhaft. Und die Sleeves dazu...


----------



## XE85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## shila92 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Er läuft!  Schön! 

Sind die Slots mit roten LED's beleuchtet? Das sieht richtig geil aus! 

Edit: Ist der eine Ram gelb?


----------



## LOGIC (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Nice  Sieht echt klasse aus. Kannste noch bilder mit geschlossener seitenwand machen ?


----------



## XE85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



shila92 schrieb:


> Er läuft!  Schön!
> 
> Sind die Slots mit roten LED's beleuchtet? Das sieht richtig geil aus!
> 
> Edit: Ist der eine Ram gelb?



Das bei den Slots sind die PCIe Status Leds - die zeigen an ob der entsprechende PCIe Slot aktiviert ist (lassen sich einzeln deaktinieren)

Das Gelb beim Ram Slo stammt vom Statud LED das darüber liegt 



LOGIC schrieb:


> Nice  Sieht echt klasse aus. Kannste noch bilder mit geschlossener seitenwand machen ?



ja mach ich nacher noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## shila92 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



> Das bei den Slots sind die PCIe Status Leds - die zeigen an ob der entsprechende PCIe Slot aktiviert ist (lassen sich einzeln deaktinieren)


 Dann lass sie man lieber an. Passt super rein! 


> Das Gelb beim Ram Slo stammt vom Statud LED das darüber liegt


 Die würden ich vielleicht abkleben... ein wenig zu grell. 

Aber ansonsten: Top!


----------



## XE85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

hast recht die stechen ganz schön raus - mal sehn was sich da machen lässt

noch 2 Pics mit geschlossener Seitenwand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## LOGIC (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

So sieht es Perfekt aus !


----------



## h_tobi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Traumhaft,
sieht sehr schön aus, da freue ich mich schon auf den Sommer, wenn ich meine WaKü endlich 
anfangen kann. Das Schwarz / Blau sieht einfach nur geil aus.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr geil XE 

Aber die roten LEDs stören noch "etwas"


----------



## ZeroToxin (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

kannste doch e abschalten die leds soweit ich weiß ^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Trotzdem siehts extrem gut aus...


----------



## sNook (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mir gefällt es nun leider auch überhaupt nicht mehr, mit Blau und rot 
Aber naja ist ja XE's Mod


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Finde auch das das Board überhaupt nicht zum Mod passt, aber okay =/


----------



## affli (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sehr sexy dein baby..!


----------



## XE85 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sehr geil XE
> 
> Aber die roten LEDs stören noch "etwas"



also ich finde die roten Leds jetzt nicht so schlimm



ZeroToxin schrieb:


> kannste doch e abschalten die leds soweit ich weiß ^^



jap - aber dann ist der entsprechende PCIe Slot deaktiviert wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe - dafür sind die LEDS da



affli schrieb:


> sehr sexy dein baby..!





LOGIC schrieb:


> So sieht es Perfekt aus !





h_tobi schrieb:


> Traumhaft,
> sieht sehr schön aus, da freue ich mich schon auf den Sommer, wenn ich meine WaKü endlich
> anfangen kann. Das Schwarz / Blau sieht einfach nur geil aus.





hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Trotzdem siehts extrem gut aus...



danke



sNook schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es nun leider auch überhaupt nicht mehr, mit Blau und rot
> Aber naja ist ja XE's Mod





Fr3@k schrieb:


> Finde auch das das Board überhaupt nicht zum Mod passt, aber okay =/



Mir gefällts - aber ich akzeptiere natürlich eure meinung 

mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Natürlich trotzdem eine gute Arbeit, nicht falsch verstehen  

Wobei ich das Board lieber in einem Rot/Schwarzem PC gesehen hätte


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich finde die roten LED`s passen gut zu dem restlichen Umfeld, hätte ich aber nicht gedacht. Was kommt noch auf die PCI Ports?


----------



## XE85 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

zunächst mal eine USB3/SATA6 Karte - wahrscheinlich von ASUS - und sonst - mal sehn - noch nix fix

mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> zunächst mal eine USB3/SATA6 Karte - wahrscheinlich von ASUS - und sonst - mal sehn - noch nix fix
> 
> mfg



Die ASUS Karte ist nur mit ASUS Boards kompatibel, und dort ebenfalls nicht alle 


Zitat: 

*Achtung! Nur mit folgenden Modellen kompatibel:* Maximus III Formula, P7P55D Deluxe, P7P55D EVO, P7P55D PRO, P7P55D, P7P55D LE, P7P55 LX, P7P55 WS Supercomputer


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hi!

Ich finde, der Mod sieht sehr gut aus - und ich 'mause' mir auch die eine oder andere Idee.

Ich hätte das EVGA SLI-LE genommen - aber das ist Geschmackssache.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## XE85 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die ASUS Karte ist nur mit ASUS Boards kompatibel, und dort ebenfalls nicht alle
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> ...



das ist grundsätzlich richtig - es finden sich aber viele Meldungen das die Karte auch mit anderen Boards läuft

hier zB hat einer geschrieben das er die Karte mit einem Foxconn Blackops btreibt: ASUS U3S6, 2x USB 3.0/2x SATA 6Gb/s, PCIe x4 Bewertungen bei Geizhals.at Österreich

mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

gut zu wissen ^^ liebäugle selbst auch mit der karte ^^ wenns bei dir funzt hol ich se mir auch 

achja und @topic: mir gefällt der mod ^^


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update....

Heute habe ich die Faceplate etwas modifiziert ... Ich hab eine Beleuchtung für den Murdermod-Schriftzug und die ausgefrästen Linien gebastelt

dazu hab ich ein Plexiplatte passend ausgeschnitten - die Oberfläche rau, also milchig geschliffen und das ganze mit 5 blauen 5mm Leds beleuchtet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein erster Funktionstest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Es wird immer geiler, was du da fabrizierst. 
Schlicht und edel, wäre froh, wenn ich auch schon so weit wäre.


----------



## Modstar (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wow, brilliant!
Die Beleuchtung sit wirklich Brilliant.


----------



## Infin1ty (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht Top aus


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke...

ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht ... die Ausleuchtung könnte noch etwas gleichmäßiger sein - vll bekomm ich das durch ausrichten der LEDs hin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das murderMod sollte auch noch besser ausgeleuchtet werden. Aber sonst sieht es einfach spitze aus


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ja ich weiß - vll mach ich da noch ne Led hin - muss ich testen

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mit dem Problem der Ausleuchtung kämpfe ich auch bei meinen Logos in der Front, evtl. hilft es, die
Led´s von hinten leuchten zu lassen, statt sie ans Plexi zu setzen.
Muss da auch noch testen, oder die LED´s leicht anschleifen, das sie mehr streuen.


----------



## skdiggy (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sieht doch gut aus ,ich würds so lassen.


----------



## Timmynator (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht ... die Ausleuchtung könnte noch etwas gleichmäßiger sein -



Du könntest probieren, die LEDs mit ein wenig Abstand zum Plexi zu befestigen, dadurch könntest du etwas mehr vom Abstrahlwinkel der jeweiligen LED nutzen. Weiterhin würde ich die schräg einleuchtende LED unten im rechten Winkel zum Plexi ausrichten, ebenfalls mit Abstand wie die anderen. 

OT: Bin neidisch auf die Farbkombi, die nutze ich schon seit Jahren (BEVOR es bei allen Herstellern in Mode gekommen ist) an meinem PC, aber bis ich die so hinbekomme, werden wohl Jahr(hundert)e vergehen...


----------



## Infin1ty (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht super aus


----------



## type_o (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

I bin auch begeistert von Deiner Leistung! vllt kuck i mir noch was ab!
 ABO (X)


----------



## XE85 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke...

mfg


----------



## XE85 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mini Update...

heute hab ich mal Schablonen für die "Mini-Windows" durch die man auf die LCDs sieht gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Janny (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht echt Klasse aus, gute Arbeit!


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Bin mal gespannt wie die kleinen windows aussehen  Kommt da auch plexi dahinter ?


----------



## XE85 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ja klar kommt da Plexi dahinter

mir ist nur grad aufgefallen das das so nicht wie am Bild zu sehen nicht geht - die Platine der LCDs ist 60mm hoch - so wie oben würden sie nicht passen

mfg


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wieso brauchst du 3 LCD's ?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ich vermute mal CPU, GPU und Wassertemp

Korregiere mich XE wenn ich mich irren sollte

MFG


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

"Brauchen" ist relativ. Wenn man es streng sieht, kann man so einen PC auch in einem Unscheinbaren Chieftec Gehäuse ohne Modding versenken^^
Man kann z.B. auf ein LCD im Wechsel RAM und CPU Auslastung legen, auf ein Anderes Temperaturen und auf das Dritte HDD Auslastung, Lüftergeschwindigkeiten o.ä.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Oder gleich ein Aquaero nehmen, da ist alles drin, was man braucht.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Oder eben alles auf eins  Aber hier im forum muß ja alles Extrem sein 

EDIT: mist du warst schneller Tobi


----------



## XE85 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Wieso brauchst du 3 LCD's ?



das "Wiso" könnte man auf das ganze Case ausweiten - also weils einfach 3 sein müssen - mit nur einem würde es blöd aussehn - punkt 



h_tobi schrieb:


> Oder gleich ein Aquaero nehmen, da ist alles drin, was man braucht.



ein Aquaero kommt auch noch rein 



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> ich vermute mal CPU, GPU und Wassertemp
> 
> Korregiere mich XE wenn ich mich irren sollte
> 
> MFG



ne die Temps kommen aufs Aquaero

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Weise Entscheidung, das ist in meinen Augen die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

uiuiuiuiui das klingt aber interessant


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Auf jeden!!


----------



## XE85 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

soo ... hab das ganze nochmal neu ausgemessen ... so sollte alles passen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## XE85 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

So ... heut kam Post ... ein schönes LCD war darin ... das wollte ich natürlich gleich ausprobieren ... also angeschlossen ... Treiber installiert (lief Problemlos - trotz Win7) .... LCD Smarty gestartet ... und nix passiert ... kein Bild ... Crystal Control2 ... kein Bild ... nach eineinhalb Stunden probieren mit Treibern uns Software bin ich endlich draufgekommen ... der Kontrast muss auf 100% gestellt sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## STER187 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Heiii XE85,

von Ösi zu Ösi.. woher hast du das Display..

exakt solch eines würd ich auch benötigen.. und welche Software zum programmieren verwendest.

wär echt spitze von dir!

mfg
STER187


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schickes Teil, hat das nur Ausgabefunktion oder kann man damit noch mehr anstellen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hi!

Schick-schick.

Kannst Du bitte näheres zum Display verraten?
Wäre für mich auch 'ne Variante - zumindest mal zum Testen.......

Da stimme ich meinen beiden Vorschreibern zu!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## STER187 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Schickes Teil, hat das nur Ausgabefunktion oder kann man damit noch mehr anstellen?


 

denke nur Ausgabefunktion, programmierbar auf Everest,...pi pa po

aber es sieht einfach steil aus 

mfg
STER187


----------



## XE85 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



STER187 schrieb:


> Heiii XE85,
> 
> von Ösi zu Ösi.. woher hast du das Display..
> 
> ...



diese Displays gibt es hier - einfach unter Charakter LCDs mal reinschaun - und am besten gleich den USB Adapter dazubestellen

Ich werd am We ein kleines LCD Toutorial im Casemod bereich machen was es für möglichkeiten gibt - hier würde eine genaue Erklärung zu weit führen - Ich denke da besteht sicher interesse daran



h_tobi schrieb:


> Schickes Teil, hat das nur Ausgabefunktion oder kann man damit noch mehr anstellen?



dieses hat nur Ausgabefunktion - aber es gibt auch welche mit Tasten bis hin zuerweiterbahren wo man dann mit eine wenig bastelgeschick alles möglich anschließen kann (Beleuchtung, Lüfter, Tempsensoren,..)



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Schick-schick.
> 
> ...



wie oben geschrieben werd ich ein kleines LCD Toutorial machen - da werd ich das alles erläutern

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das wäre nett, falls das Aquaero mal nicht reichen sollte, habe ich dann noch andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hi!

ich hatte schon mal bei Aquacomputer angefragt, ob man da auch eine zusätzliche (LCD-)Anzeige anschließen kann - AC hat so was ja auch im Angebot.

Aquacomputer hat mir geantwortet, dass sich am AE leider keine zusätzliche Anzeige anschließen lässt.

Schaaaade......

Frage bleibt nur, ob sich bsp. die Aquasuite auf dem LCD-Display anzeigen lässt - bei Windows 7 lässt sich ja ein Sidedisplay einrichten.
Ob das geht?
Ich habe ja eine G19 mit LCD-Display, das bei W7 auch als Siededisplay aufgeführt ist.
Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich die Aqausuite dazu bekomme, die Werte dort auszugeben!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also für die G19 wirst du ein passendes Applet brauchen. 
Vielleicht wird ja irgendwann die A-Suite entsprechend erweitert.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Da Applet habe ich - aber nicht für die Aquasuite, nur für Everest


----------



## XE85 (5. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

gut das Display der G19 ist wieder was anders - Grafisch und in Farbe - das ist dann nicht mehr so einfach mit einer Freeware Software anzusteuern - bei der alten G15 sieht das anders aus

das Display da von AC ist mit 100€ völlig überteuert - und noch dazu seriell - also an nem modernen Mobo nicht benutzbar - würde ich nicht kaufen

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hi!

Neee, das AC-Display kaufe ich auch nicht. Ab davon, dass Du recht hast: 'etwas' teuer.

Wäre höchstens interessant, wenn ich's direkt an das AE anschließen könnte.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## STER187 (9. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke XE!! für den Link! 
mfg
STER187


----------



## XE85 (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Bitte gerne

Gruppenfoto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Cool! echt schike Displays!


----------



## h_tobi (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die sehen ja richtig klasse aus, bin schon gespannt, wie sie in der Seitenwand wirken.


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die Bildschirme sind richtig klasse. Bin mal gespannt wie die eingebaut aussehen werden. Hoffentlich passen die gut in das Gehäuse.


----------



## XE85 (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke - passen sicher gut

Update...

Ausschnitte für die LCD Windows angezeichnet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nomal schaun ob sich eh alles ausgeht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt gehts auf den Dachboden zum ausdremeln

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann viel spaß beim Dremeln! Freu mich schon wenns eingebaut ist

MFG


----------



## XE85 (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sooo ... erster Teil erledigt ... Windows sind ausgeschnitten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sieht ja richtig gut aus!!


----------



## XE85 (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke...

Die LCDs selbst werden in der Blende für die LW Schächte befestigt ...

nochmal schaun obs passt ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht cool aus, hat mir schon bei der einen Murderbox gefallen


----------



## h_tobi (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt und hoffe, das am Ende alles so passt wie es soll.
Hast die Displays ja ziemlich dicht beieinander.


----------



## XE85 (13. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus, hat mir schon bei der einen Murderbox gefallen



danke



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt und hoffe, das am Ende alles so passt wie es soll.
> Hast die Displays ja ziemlich dicht beieinander.



das geht sich aus ... hab alles 5 mal nachgerechnet und nachgemessen - es passt (muss passen)

mfg


----------



## XE85 (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

über Nacht ist der Lack der beuen Blende getrocknet - jetzt gehts an den Zusammenbau

einbau der LCDs an der innenseite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von der Vordersiete siehts so aus - passen alle drei perfekt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktionstest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Einwandfrei, hast du super gemacht. Passt ja echt perfekt.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr nice geworden! Die Idee hat mir schon auf mdpc gefallen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr schon!!! Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## LOGIC (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

woohooo nice !!! Das gefällt mir extrem !! Ich glaube ich kauf mir bald auch soetwas. Kann man auch ein Aquero nehmen oder braucht man da ne WaKü ?!


----------



## XE85 (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Einwandfrei, hast du super gemacht. Passt ja echt perfekt.





ChaoticBlessings schrieb:


> Sehr nice geworden! Die Idee hat mir schon auf mdpc gefallen.





PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Sehr schon!!! Sieht klasse aus!



Danke



LOGIC schrieb:


> woohooo nice !!! Das gefällt mir extrem !! Ich glaube ich kauf mir bald auch soetwas. Kann man auch ein Aquero nehmen oder braucht man da ne WaKü ?!



für ein Aquaero braucht man keine Wakü ... sind ja (6 wenn ichm ich irre) Temsensoren dabei - die kann man auch bei Lukü verwenden







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das sieht echt perfekt aus, freue mich auf Bilder mit Beleuchtung und eingeschaltet.


----------



## XE85 (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Display´s @ Betrieb Bilder gibts leider noch keine ... die Teile für die interne Verkabelung (interner USB Hub + Kabel) sind noch nicht das ... der Shop wo ich die Teile ursprünglich bestellt hatte kann jetzt doch nicht liefern - zum glück hab ich per nachnahme bestellt, hatte da schon so eine vorahnung

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich hoffe, es ist nicht der NZXT Hub von CaseKing, warte schon seit 12.02. auf das Teil.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

hammer.


----------



## XE85 (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es ist nicht der NZXT Hub von CaseKing, warte schon seit 12.02. auf das Teil.



nein - ich wollte ursprünglich diesen



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> hammer.



danke

mfg


----------



## shila92 (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ganz schön groß das Teil!  
Wo willst du das unbringen? Richtig im 3,5"-Schacht oder wo anders?


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Würde mich auch interessieren, ansonsten schau dir den mal an.


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Geil, sieht wirklich richtig gut aus. Passt Perfekt da rein. Mach weiter so bin mal gespannt was du noch machen willst.


----------



## k0ma (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht wirklich gut aus, das einzige was in meinen Augen die Optik stört sind die Spiralschläuche um die WaKü-Schläuche. Aber das ist wie alles im Leben Geschmackssache


----------



## XE85 (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



shila92 schrieb:


> Ganz schön groß das Teil!
> Wo willst du das unbringen? Richtig im 3,5"-Schacht oder wo anders?



nein - auf der Linken seite unter der LW-Abdeckung - da ist reichlich Platz



h_tobi schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, ansonsten schau dir den mal an.



den von NZTX kenn ich - hat aber leider nur 2 USB A-Buchsen und sonst nur Pin Anschlüsse - Ich brauche aber 4 (3x Displays, 1x Aquaero)



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Geil, sieht wirklich richtig gut aus. Passt Perfekt da rein. Mach weiter so bin mal gespannt was du noch machen willst.



Danke



k0ma schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gut aus, das einzige was in meinen Augen die Optik stört sind die Spiralschläuche um die WaKü-Schläuche. Aber das ist wie alles im Leben Geschmackssache



Danke - mir gefällt das richtig gut sp - aber ist ja zum glück geschackssache

mfg


----------



## AeroX (14. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr gelungen bis jetzt  Die displays passen quasi perfekt ins bild  Haste fein gemacht!
gruß AeroX


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

DAnke 

mfg


----------



## XE85 (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

heute brachte der Postmann was ganz feines:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da werd ich gleich mal ein Halterung dafür basteln

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr schön, willkommen im Club, bin gespannt, was du mit dem Schätzchen so alles treibst.


----------



## XE85 (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

gleich mal einen Aquaerohalterun - Prototyp gebastelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wow,  das sieht ja richtig schick aus. Hast du super gebaut.


----------



## XE85 (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

DAnke ... bin grad beim lackieren .. dann gibts nich ein Bild vom "Finalstatus"

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich muss jetzt raus und die Terrasse schruppen,  aber was soll´s, Ärger mit der Regierung sollte
man(n) nicht provozieren.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ISt ja mal richtig gut geworden !!

ich sag nur


----------



## XE85 (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke...

Update ...

soo lackierung getrocknet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Timmynator (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie du die ganzen Ausschnitte ausgemessen hast. Oder hattest du die entsprechenden Maße schon vorher und konntest anhand derer entsprechend anzeichnen?


----------



## Der-Dom (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Gibt es nicht von Aquacomputer selbst eine zeichnug mit den benötigten Maßen?


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Oder noch einfacher, die Maße von der original Blende übernehmen.


----------



## Timmynator (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

D'oh. Sicher, wenn man eine abschraubbare Blende hat, wäre das die einfachste Möglichkeit. Manchmal sind die offensichtlichsten die einfachsten Lösungen...


----------



## XE85 (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus



Danke



Timmynator schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie du die ganzen Ausschnitte ausgemessen hast. Oder hattest du die entsprechenden Maße schon vorher und konntest anhand derer entsprechend anzeichnen?








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




man könnte aber auch einfach die originale Blende mit einer Schiebelehre vermessen - ginge auch

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Habe mir die Zeichnung doch gleich mal gespeichert, 
wer weiß, vlt. brauche ich die auch mal.


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Der Halter sieht schon mal richtig gut aus. Hast richtig gute Arbeit geleistet. Ein Tipp zu der Zeichnung wirf überall das Millimeter raus, sieht dann übersichtlicher aus


----------



## Maischi (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

hast du das plexi nach dem ausarbeiten der öffnungen poliert? falls ja, wie und womit und wo hast du´s her?!  gerade die kanten an den tasten wirken durch den lichteinfall so "verrundet".

mfg


----------



## XE85 (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Der Halter sieht schon mal richtig gut aus. Hast richtig gute Arbeit geleistet. Ein Tipp zu der Zeichnung wirf überall das Millimeter raus, sieht dann übersichtlicher aus



die Zeichnung ist nicht von mir - die stammt direkt von Aquacomputer



Maischi schrieb:


> hast du das plexi nach dem ausarbeiten der öffnungen poliert? falls ja, wie und womit und wo hast du´s her?!  gerade die kanten an den tasten wirken durch den lichteinfall so "verrundet".
> 
> mfg



nein - das ist zufällig so geworden - durch die Wärme einwirkung beim biegen - aber wenn du Plexi polieren möchtest kannst du entweder spezielle Plexipolitur verwenden oder einfach Chrompolitur ausm Autozubehör

mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> die Zeichnung ist nicht von mir - die stammt direkt von Aquacomputermfg



Ah ok, wusste ich nicht das die von Aquacomputer ist, habe gedacht das du die selber gemacht hat.


----------



## kero81 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ach XE, du bist das schuld wenn ich mich in unkosten stürze um mir auch ein TJo7 zu kaufen. Hab grad nochmal deine Bilder begutachtet *schwärm* und mich verliebt.


----------



## affli (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sieht toll aus! wär es jedoch nicht sinvoll gewesen den ausschnitt fürs display weniger breit auszuschneiden? finde nämlich die original aquatuningblende zeigt seitwärts zu viel konstruktion des bildschirms..


----------



## h_tobi (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also bei mir passt es ganz gut mit der Blende, da ist nichts zu sehen.


----------



## XE85 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ach XE, du bist das schuld wenn ich mich in unkosten stürze um mir auch ein TJo7 zu kaufen. Hab grad nochmal deine Bilder begutachtet *schwärm* und mich verliebt.



es kann nie genug TJs geben 



affli schrieb:


> sieht toll aus! wär es jedoch nicht sinvoll gewesen den ausschnitt fürs display weniger breit auszuschneiden? finde nämlich die original aquatuningblende zeigt seitwärts zu viel konstruktion des bildschirms..



ein bisschen schmäler wäre vll noch gegangen - aber man sieht eigentl nich wirklich was was man nicht sehn soll

mfg


----------



## Ciddy (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wann gibts den Bilder vom verbauten Display?


----------



## XE85 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

bald ... bin grad dabei mir zu überlegen wie ich das mit den USB Kabeln und dem Hub mache

mfg


----------



## XE85 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update ...

erster Testlauf mit den LCDs und interner Verkabelung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## kero81 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das Bild fällt ja schon fast unter Pornografie!


----------



## h_tobi (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Einfach herrlich, ich liebe deinen Mod.


----------



## XE85 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



kero81 schrieb:


> Das Bild fällt ja schon fast unter Pornografie!





h_tobi schrieb:


> Einfach herrlich, ich liebe deinen Mod.



Danke ... 

aber das Ganze ist noch lange nicht fertig .. gibt noch sooo viel zu tun:

- sLights einbaun - sollte nächste Woche entgültig eintreffen
- EK Multi Option Res statt Aquatube
- daraus folgt neue Verschlauchung
- Aquaero einbaun - inkle Wassertempsensor und Durchflussmesser

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr schön, dann gibt es noch einige Bilder zu bewundern.


----------



## XE85 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hier noch ein Bild von der profesorischen Verkabelung - das bleibt natürlich nicht so - wenn die Schläuche dann durchs sLights verlaufen und nicht mehr hinten rum kann ich den Hub dann schön befestigen und die Blende wieder draufschrauben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht jetzt schon sehr gut aus, von so einer Ordnung bin ich noch meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wie hast du das so ordentlich hinbekommen 
Bin ich auch meilenweit von entfernt.


----------



## LOGIC (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht super aus !! Das mit den Displays hast du echt super hinbekommen


----------



## sNook (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr sehr schön alles XE85 

Das sieht doch schon so richtig gut aus.
Hast du über eine Farbfilterfolie mal nachgedacht (LCD's)?

Grüße


----------



## Maischi (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> oder einfach Chrompolitur ausm Autozubehör
> mfg



Danke für den Tipp, da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen - und ist natürlich ne ganze Ecke günstiger. ich denke da werd ich morgen nach der Arbeit mein Dremel-Plagiat quälen.

Und natürlich auch riesen Lob für deine kreativen Arbeiten an deinem tj07. Ich war auch schon von deinem Black Pearl Projekt fasziniert. 

Ich habe aber trotzdem noch eine frage: Kannst du mir ein LCD im 4*20 Textformat empfehlen wofür es auch Vista 64 Treiber gibt? 

Ich habe in dieser Ebay-Auktion - diese PDF - gefunden welches das modizieren von Treibern zeigt. Kann ich mir damit etwas passendes basteln und läuft der dann mit allen handelsüblichen LCDs vorzugsweise an USB?

mfg


----------



## XE85 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wie hast du das so ordentlich hinbekommen
> Bin ich auch meilenweit von entfernt.





LOGIC schrieb:


> Sieht super aus !! Das mit den Displays hast du echt super hinbekommen



Danke



sNook schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön alles XE85
> 
> Das sieht doch schon so richtig gut aus.
> Hast du über eine Farbfilterfolie mal nachgedacht (LCD's)?
> ...



Danke ... Farbfilterfolie bringt eigentlich nicht viel bei der art von LCD



Maischi schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen - und ist natürlich ne ganze Ecke günstiger. ich denke da werd ich morgen nach der Arbeit mein Dremel-Plagiat quälen.
> 
> Und natürlich auch riesen Lob für deine kreativen Arbeiten an deinem tj07. Ich war auch schon von deinem Black Pearl Projekt fasziniert.
> 
> ...



LCDs mir USB Anschluss für die es Treiber für alle BS - also inkl Win Vista und 7 gibt haben im Momment Matrix Orbital und Crystalfontz im Angebot - wobei die von Matrix Orbital in Europa schwer zu bekommen sind und auch teurer 

hier die Farbauswahl von Crystalfontz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bestellen kann man alle Crystalfontz LCDs hier klicken - für den Anschluss an den USB Port gibts diesen Adapter im gleichen Shopnochmal klicken



Edit.:

noch ein Bildchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Timmynator (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> - sLights einbaun - sollte nächste Woche entgültig eintreffen



Willst du wirklich dein selbstgebautes "xLights" gegen das sLights austauschen? Ich finde deine Variante viel ansprechender als das (Vorsicht, meckern auf hohem Niveau) effe sLights. 

Abnehmer für ein sLights findest du im Zweifelsfall bestimmt, bei einer solch langen Lieferzeit  Es sei denn, du planst bereits den nächsten Hammermod. Die Bilder sind nämlich wirklich lecker.


----------



## XE85 (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ja will ich - vor allem weil das sLights auch die entsprechenden Bohrungen + Gewinde für die Schlauchdurchführung hat - für die selbstgebaute Midplate hab ich schon nen abnehmer der schon drauf wartet - Ich hofe halt das es nicht zu grell wird ... eventuell bau ich einen kleinen Dimmer zum regeln der Helligkeit 

mfg


----------



## Timmynator (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ach so, das ist natürlich dann ein Argument. Obwohl ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass dein Selbstgebautes das "Echte" schlägt


----------



## sNook (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Seh ich auch so 

@XE
Sag mal, lässt du die LCD's dann so in gelb?
Wäre ja dann naja..


----------



## h_tobi (20. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Einfach genial das Bild. 

@sNook,
die LCDs sind grün.  Wobei mir blaue doch besser gefallen würden.


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



sNook schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so
> 
> @XE
> Sag mal, lässt du die LCD's dann so in gelb?
> Wäre ja dann naja..




ja hatte ich schon so vor




h_tobi schrieb:


> Einfach genial das Bild.
> 
> @sNook,
> die LCDs sind grün. Wobei mir blaue doch besser gefallen würden.



ansich sind sie gelb - meine sind auf der übersicht auf der vorigen Seite in der untersten Zeile die 2. Abb von rechts - warum sie auf den Bildern grün wirkel weis ich leider nicht - muss ich noch mit meiner Kamera ein bissl experimentieren - vll kauf ich mir auch mal eine neue

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (20. März 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ups, da habe ich mich aber getäuscht. Auf meinem Monitor kommen die in normalen grün rüber.


----------



## AeroX (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr geile arbeit! Bilder sind echt gut geworden. Wollt nur kurz fragen wie du die kabelklammern befestigt hast? (sry für die dumme frage aber ich weiß nicht wie das dann hinterm board läuft ob die in kontakt treten und wieso, weshalb warum) 
gruß AeroX


----------



## shila92 (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Meinst du die Klammern von diesem Bild? Die werden einfach am MB-Tray verschraubt.


----------



## Maischi (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

@AeroX

die Abstandshalter fürs Mainboard sind beim Tj07 recht großzügig dimensioniert mit ~11mm länge. Wenn man die Schraubenlänge entsprechend wählt, so sollten sie das Mainboard nich berühren(oder in Kontakt treten ).

mfg

edit: kaufen kannst du sie unter anderem hier: mdpc-x


----------



## XE85 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



AeroX schrieb:


> Sehr geile arbeit! Bilder sind echt gut geworden. Wollt nur kurz fragen wie du die kabelklammern befestigt hast? (sry für die dumme frage aber ich weiß nicht wie das dann hinterm board läuft ob die in kontakt treten und wieso, weshalb warum)
> gruß AeroX




mein Mobotray hat dieses riesen Loch drin - damit man das nich sieht habe ich hinten eine 6mm schwarz lackierte Plexiplatte draufgeklebt - und in der sind auch die Kabelschellen verschraubt - mit Lüfterschrauben -  geht ganz einfach - 4,5mm Loch bohren und reinschrauben - das GEwinde bohrt sich die Schraube selbst

mfg


----------



## orange619 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

hey XE
du hast doch mal gesagt dass du dich für die Fermi Karten interessieren würdest, wie schauts damit jezt aus?


----------



## XE85 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

negativ - es kommt keine Fermi rein - es kommt eine 5870 rein (hab ich schon da)

Grund.: habe bei den Spielen die ich imm Momment spiele ziemliches yR und input lag Problem - und ich habe im Momment keine Lust herumzuexperimentieren bis es endlich läuft - warum keine GTX480 - Hat einfach den Grund das vor allem das das Leistungs/Stromverbrauchs Verhältnis schlecht ist - normalerweise ist mir ja sowas egal - aber bei Fermi hats nv einfach übertrieben - zum anderen, wer weis wann die Karten überhaupt kaufbar sind - vll geht meine 5870 ja auf 1000MHz Chip bei 1,25Volt - wäre super denn dann wären die paar FPS rückstand auf fermi auch wettgemacht

mfg


----------



## orange619 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

na dann drück ich dir die Daumen dass das klappt, halt uns auf dem laufenden, wann fängst du mit den Übertaktungsversuchen an?
Auch wenn wir sie schon tausendmal in anderer Form gesehn haben, hast du uns schon Bilder von deiner hd5870 gezeigt?


----------



## XE85 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Naja ... nächste Woche kommt endlich - nach 6 Monaten - das sLights, ein paar kleinigkeiten von Aquatuning und der Gulftown - und dan gehts an die finale umbauaktion - wie lange das dauert kann ich nicht sagen, sobald alles fertig ist werd ich testen was so geht mit dem Gulfi und der 5870

Hier noch zwie Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## orange619 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



> Naja ... nächste Woche kommt endlich - nach 6 Monaten - das sLights, ein paar kleinigkeiten von Aquatuning und der Gulftown - und dan gehts an die finale umbauaktion - wie lange das dauert kann ich nicht sagen, sobald alles fertig ist werd ich testen was so geht mit dem Gulfi und der 5870


fingerschleck
Da freu ich mich drauf!
Der Anblick einer hd5870 verzückt mich immer wieder.


----------



## h_tobi (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schlicht und edel, die Karte sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## XE85 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

stimmt - es kommt trotzdem ein Wakühler drauf - EK Nickel/Plexi + EK Backplate nickel

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wieso nimmst jetzt eine 5870? Du hast doch eine 5970 drinn.
Oder hab ich da was überlesen?


----------



## ZeroToxin (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> ...habe bei den Spielen die ich imm Momment spiele ziemliches yR und input lag Problem - und ich habe im Momment keine Lust herumzuexperimentieren bis es endlich läuft ...




bitte sehr.. darum ^^


----------



## Timmynator (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hm, die beiden Karten kann man wohl nicht ähnlich wie unterschiedliche nvidia-Karten zusammen laufen lassen, oder?


----------



## orange619 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Doch crossfire sollte möglich sein.
ausserdem sind sie nich so unterschiedlich, es ist der gleich chip nur mit unterschiedlichen Taktraten.
man könnte rein theoretisch auch ne hd4870 und ne hd5870 im crossfire laufen lassen, wobei sich dabei aber dann der input lag noch verschlimmern würde, denk ich mal.


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ach doch ein Gulfi? Aber was willst du jetzt mit der HD 5870? Willst du die noch zu der HD 5970 setzen oder durch die ersetzten? Wenn du eine der Karte nicht brauchst schreib mir eine PN?


----------



## orange619 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Aber was willst du jetzt mit der HD 5870? Willst du die noch zu der HD 5970 setzen oder durch die ersetzten


Das wurde schon zweimal erklärt...


----------



## Timmynator (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



orange619 schrieb:


> Doch crossfire sollte möglich sein...



Ich meinte eher so wie mit nvidia eine Karte dediziert für sowas wie physx zu nutzen. Aber das scheint wohl nicht zu gehen...


----------



## XE85 (3. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Hm, die beiden Karten kann man wohl nicht ähnlich wie unterschiedliche nvidia-Karten zusammen laufen lassen, oder?



kann man schon - nur löst das mein Problem mit yR un il nicht - ist dann wieder Crossfire - durch die unterschiedlichen Takte wirds eher schlimmer



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ach doch ein Gulfi? Aber was willst du jetzt mit der HD 5870? Willst du die noch zu der HD 5970 setzen oder durch die ersetzten? Wenn du eine der Karte nicht brauchst schreib mir eine PN?



die 5970 samt Wakühler und der 975XE kommen in den MP - zu guten Preisen - also bitte noch ein wenig geduld



Timmynator schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher so wie mit nvidia eine Karte dediziert für sowas wie physx zu nutzen. Aber das scheint wohl nicht zu gehen...



also von Seiten Windows (7) ist das kein Problem - man kann auch beide Treiber installieren, der Haken ist nur das nvidia die Physx Option blockiert sobald eine AMD Karte als Primäre Karte erkannt wird

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> also von Seiten Windows (7) ist das kein Problem - man kann auch beide Treiber installieren, der Haken ist nur das nvidia die Physx Option blockiert sobald eine AMD Karte als Primäre Karte erkannt wird
> 
> mfg




War bzw. ist das nicht nur mit den neuen Treibern nur so? Habe mal gelesen das es noch mit älteren Treibern geht.
Kann mich aber auch Teuschen.


----------



## XE85 (3. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

kann sein das es mit älteren noch geht ... aber es macht keinen Sinn mit uralt treibern herumzuwerken

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ja so alt sind die nun auch wieder nicht mit dem Treiber 190.xx gehts glaub noch


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das war ein Scherz dem HD 5970, hätte die als Geschenk genommen Das Geld habe ich nicht für so etwas und ich will mir auch keine kaufen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Geschänkt würde ich sie auch nehemen. Aber mir währ das zu viel geld für eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## XE85 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update:

Gulftown in the House ... nach langem warten (ok im vergleich zum sLights eher kurz) ist der Gulftown endlich eingetroffen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den Boxed Kühler finde ich gar nicht mal schlecht - optisch zumindest - nur dieses komische Gitter da vor dem Lüfter gefällt mir nicht - für kurze Tests waren mir die Pushpins allerdings lieber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch Ersatz WLP lag bei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meinen 975XE gibts (vorrausichtl) dieses WE im MP zu nem attaktiven Preis!!

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Jammi, bin gespannt wie der rennt.


----------



## affli (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

krass.. auch haben will dieses ding!
muss abgehen wie die sau.. 

beim originalkühler hat intel mal einen schritt vorwärts gemacht.. sogar wlp.. nicht schlecht..!

ist mir aber ein paar wenige scheine zu teuer. 

freu mich aber auf benchmark's-


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Obwohl die Befestigung immer noch nicht optimal ist. Für einen CPU Wechsel muss man noch das Board ausbauen.


----------



## Gnome (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Alter Schwede!! Intel Core i7 980X Six Core - hast du zu viel Geld? 

Uff...bin sprachlos - echt mega geil dein Tagebuch


----------



## XE85 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Jammi, bin gespannt wie der rennt.



Ich auch



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Obwohl die Befetigung immer noch nicht  optimal ist. Für einen CPU Wechsel muss man noch das Board  ausbauen.



na gut - das muss man ja heut eh schon bei praktisch allen Kühlern 



Gnome schrieb:


> Uff...bin sprachlos - echt mega geil dein Tagebuch



Danke

mfg


----------



## axel25 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

@XE85: Das Ding rennt laut der aktuellen PCGH wie sau, bei Standard-Takt scheint er aber in den meisten Spielen langsamer als der 975er zu sein. (hohe L3-Cache-Latenz?; tritt aber nur bei dann auf, wenn unter 5 Kerne verwendet wrden.). 

Übertaktet soll er nicht mehr zu schlagen sein, von daher viel Spaß

Meinst du, dass Classified könnte in ein Raven passen?


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> na gut - das muss man ja heut eh schon bei praktisch allen Kühlern


kommt auf die Befestigung an - bei Noctuas kann man auch nur den Kühler abnehmen und die Backplate bleibt dran.


----------



## XE85 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



axel25 schrieb:


> @XE85: Das Ding rennt laut der aktuellen PCGH wie sau, bei Standard-Takt scheint er aber in den meisten Spielen langsamer als der 975er zu sein. (hohe L3-Cache-Latenz?; tritt aber nur bei dann auf, wenn unter 5 Kerne verwendet wrden.).
> 
> Übertaktet soll er nicht mehr zu schlagen sein, von daher viel Spaß
> 
> Meinst du, dass Classified könnte in ein Raven passen?



gut - das "langsamer" denk ich fällt in der Praxis eher nicht auf

ka ob das Classified in ein Raven passt - musst nachmessen - nach unten oder beim Raven halt nach vorne brauchst du 4,5cm mehr und nach vorne(unten) 2,5cm mehr Platz

mfg


----------



## Timou (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> ka ob das Classified in ein Raven passt - musst nachmessen - nach unten oder beim Raven halt nach vorne brauchst du 4,5cm mehr und nach vorne(unten) 2,5cm mehr Platz



Dann wird es wohl nicht ohne Probleme passen. Bei Rossi hängt ein gewöhnliches Mainboard schon 2mm vorm HDD-Käfig.

Mfg!


----------



## axel25 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> gut - das "langsamer" denk ich fällt in der Praxis eher nicht auf
> 
> ka ob das Classified in ein Raven passt - musst nachmessen - nach unten oder beim Raven halt nach vorne brauchst du 4,5cm mehr und nach vorne(unten) 2,5cm mehr Platz
> 
> mfg



Hm, wird also nicht klappen, das Gehäuse dürfte zu eng sein.


----------



## XE85 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

Heute hab ich das Case komplett auseinandergenommen

2 Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## AeroX (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Der prozi ist wirklich sehr sehr nice. Auch dein tb ist top..Weiter so..


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*


kaum zu glauben, das aus den ganzen Haufen so was Geiles bei raus kommt.


----------



## orange619 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Warum komplett auseinander nehmen?
Auf das OC potenzial von cpu und graka bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> kaum zu glauben, das aus den ganzen Haufen so was Geiles bei raus kommt.



das wird 100%



orange619 schrieb:


> Warum komplett auseinander nehmen?



Weil noch einige umbauten fürs sLights notwendig sind - die Schläuche verlaufen dann nämlich durchs sLights und nicht mehr durch Mainboardtray so wie bisher

mfg


----------



## axel25 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich hätte Probleme mir zu merken, wo ich die Teile vom Gehäuse hin hab.
Und wenn ich sie wieder hätte, wüsste ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, wohin sie gehören.
Von daher: Respekt


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ach das geht schon - wenn man das Case schon ein paar mal auseinander und zusammengebaut hat merkt man sich das schon - sonst macht man halt ein paar Makierungen drauf

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Cool dass dein Gulfi da ist l

Hast du ihn schon etwas angetestet ?

Mach weiter so, top TB bisher 

mfg Infin1ty


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Cool dass dein Gulfi da ist l
> 
> Hast du ihn schon etwas angetestet ?
> 
> ...



bis auf einen kurzen Funktionstest noch nicht

kleines Update...

heute bstle ich an einer Dual Laing Halterung ... wie man am Bild sieht eine ziemlich knappe angelegenheit ... bei Charles Murderbox sieht das so problemlos aus mit den 2 Laings - Ich vermute er hat nicht das 1000Watt NT drinnen und darum mehr platz weil die anderen von Silverstone 2-3cm kürzer sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Nicht schlecht das du denn Gulfi jetzt auch hast solange der läuft ist alles inordung. Bin mal gespannt wie du das mit der Laing lösen wirst. Für Lian Li Gehäuse gibt es eine Netzteilhalterung die etwas hinten raus guckt. Weiß nicht ob die bei dir passen wird.


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das wird aber ne verdammt knappe Geschichte. Dann gutes Gelingen.


----------



## orange619 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hat denn eine laing nich genug power für den Kreislauf? Oder laufen die beiden zusammen langsamer (leiser) und haben dann doch noch mehr power? Ich hab irgendwo schon mal nen deckel für drei laings gesehn o_O
Ich bin guter Dinge dass du dass schaffst.


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht das du denn Gulfi jetzt auch hast solange der läuft ist alles inordung. Bin mal gespannt wie du das mit der Laing lösen wirst. Für Lian Li Gehäuse gibt es eine Netzteilhalterung die etwas hinten raus guckt. Weiß nicht ob die bei dir passen wird.



also NT hinten rausstehn kommt mal gar nicht in Frage



h_tobi schrieb:


> Das wird aber ne verdammt knappe Geschichte. Dann gutes Gelingen.



es passt - hab das ganze grad mal reingeschraubt



orange619 schrieb:


> Hat denn eine laing nich genug power für den Kreislauf? Oder laufen die beiden zusammen langsamer (leiser) und haben dann doch noch mehr power? Ich hab irgendwo schon mal nen deckel für drei laings gesehn o_O
> Ich bin guter Dinge dass du dass schaffst.



eine hat schon genug Power für einen KL - allerdings werden es 2 KL - aber rein aus optischen Gründen - mit Leistung hat das eigentl nix zu tun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## orange619 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

So knapp ist das doch gar nicht


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ja weil da das NT nicht dort ist wo es dann ist wenn es fix eingebaut wird


Edit.:

in der Position ist das NT dann - und es fehlen auch noch ein paar Kabel (1x PCIe und 2x LW) - aber es passt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## orange619 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Perfektion an allen Ecken und Enden


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Der Plexi- Sockel sieht sehr gut aus, kommt noch ne LED rein?


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



orange619 schrieb:


> Perfektion an allen Ecken und Enden



Danke



h_tobi schrieb:


> Der Plexi- Sockel sieht sehr gut aus, kommt noch ne LED rein?



Ja kommt rein - man siehts dann zwar wahrscheinlich nicht - aber egal

mfg


----------



## orange619 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ja kommt rein - man siehts dann zwar wahrscheinlich nicht - aber egal


Der Vollständigkeit halber, oder?


----------



## Timmynator (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ist das zusätzlich zum Quad-Radi noch ein Single? Der war mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen...
Ist der für den 2. Kreislauf gedacht? 
Bin gespannt auf das Slights mit den Schlauchdurchführungen und natürlich auf das (neue) Endergebnis.


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das ist die richtige Einstellung, keine Kompromisse würde Charles sagen.


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Ist das zusätzlich zum Quad-Radi noch ein Single? Der war mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen...
> Ist der für den 2. Kreislauf gedacht?
> Bin gespannt auf das Slights mit den Schlauchdurchführungen und natürlich auf das (neue) Endergebnis.



jap da kommt ein Single hin - der war bis jetzt nicht drinnen, nur der Lüfter - der ist für deb 2. KL und kühlt RAM, Spawas und Chipsatz

mfg


----------



## orange619 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Gibts schon Bilder von dem fertigen Konstrukt?


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ja gibts:

die 2 Pumpe muss man sich noch dazu vorstellen - die kommt erst morgen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Cool!! sieht sehr elegant aus.


----------



## Timmynator (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Erinnert ein wenig an deine SSD/HDD-Mounts. Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Fenster zwischen Radi und Netzteil, damit man die Früchte deiner Arbeit auch bewundern kann? 
Vielleicht verspiegeltes/rauchiges Acryl, das erst bei Beleuchtung der Pumpen durchzuscheinen beginnt,


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

dort ist eh das Gitter - also ich denke man sieht es dezent blau leuchten von aussen - Ich teste das mal

Edit:

mit geschlossener Seitenwand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

cool!


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Perfekt, besser geht es kaum, kannst Stolz drauf sein. 
Evtl. wären vorne Füße aus Plexi noch eine Option, dann würde man die Schrauben nicht sehen.
Müsstest aber ne neue Platte machen.


----------



## Timmynator (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Tja, wenn man nicht darüber nachdenkt, dass die Luft ja auch zum Radi und zum Netzteil kommen muss, schlägt man halt ein Fenster vor, wo bereits ein Gitter ist...

Bin mal gespannt, wie es mit den beiden Pumpen später aussieht, dann leuchtet es ja weniger.


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> cool!



Danke



h_tobi schrieb:


> Perfekt, besser geht es kaum, kannst Stolz drauf sein.
> Evtl. wären vorne Füße aus Plexi noch eine Option, dann würde man die Schrauben nicht sehen.
> Müsstest aber ne neue Platte machen.



Danke

ja da vorne soll stat den Abstandhaltern ne entkopplung hin - ob das mit Plexi füßen geht - sonst wärs kein Prob die Platte nochmal schnell neu auszuschneiden und vorn Plexifüße dranzukleben



Timmynator schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie es mit den beiden Pumpen später aussieht, dann  leuchtet es ja weniger.



wenns fertig ist leuctete es sicher weniger weil auch die Kabel noch nicht verlegt sind 

mfg


----------



## orange619 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr edel!


----------



## kuki122 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht wirklich sehr schick aus.

Sind die Pumpen denn auch irgendwie entkoppelt?
Ich wage dort eine Plexi auf dem Boden zu erkennen, welche möglicherweise auf Schaumstoff liegt? 
Oder spiegelt sich dort nur die blau leuchtende Kante von dem Pumpenuntersatz?


----------



## Vegas (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie du die blauen blenden für die Festplatten erstellt hast und wieviel Geld/Zeit du investiert hast.
Ich habe mir natürlich dein restliches Tagebuch auch angeschaut und muss sagen du machst hier eine Top arbeit!
gruß Vegas


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



kuki122 schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich sehr schick aus.
> 
> Sind die Pumpen denn auch irgendwie entkoppelt?
> Ich wage dort eine Plexi auf dem Boden zu erkennen, welche möglicherweise auf Schaumstoff liegt?
> Oder spiegelt sich dort nur die blau leuchtende Kante von dem Pumpenuntersatz?



noch nicht - aber beim finalen Einbau kommen statt den Abstandhaltern Gumiientkoppler hin



Vegas schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie du die blauen blenden für die Festplatten erstellt hast und wieviel Geld/Zeit du investiert hast.
> Ich habe mir natürlich dein restliches Tagebuch auch angeschaut und muss sagen du machst hier eine Top arbeit!
> gruß Vegas



also eine genaue erklärung würde jetzt zu weit führen - kurz: die beiden Stützen sind aus 8mm Plexiglas, die halterungen selbst aus 12mm Plexiglas auf die von oben und unten jeweils eine 0,8mm Aluplatte (lackiert) geklebt ist - die Festplatten sind dann mit Winkeln daran befestigt

die Materialkosten kann ich nur schätzen - also das Plexi (ist originales von Röhm) + das Alu würde ich auf etwa 70€ schätzen - dann kommt natürlich noch jede Menge kleinkram dazu - Aluwinkel, Schrauben, Kleber, Plexiglaspolitur, Lack, LEDs für die Beleuchtung, Widerstände, Kabel - da kann ich nicht sagen was das explizit nur für diese Sache gekostet hat

mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Der Halter ist richtig gut geworden Wird mit der zweiten Pumpe bestimmt noch besser aussehen, als es jetzt schon ist.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mich würd mal interessieren, was der ganze Mod/Spaß am ende gekostet hat mir HW und alles....

Kanst ja falls du willst, falls das für dich ok mal ne Aufstellung oder nur den ungefähren Endpreis angeben


----------



## reisball (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht sehr gut aus .


----------



## XE85 (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Der Halter ist richtig gut geworden Wird mit der zweiten Pumpe bestimmt noch besser aussehen, als es jetzt schon ist.





reisball schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus .



Danke



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren, was der ganze Mod/Spaß am ende gekostet hat mir HW und alles....
> 
> Kanst ja falls du willst, falls das für dich ok mal ne Aufstellung oder nur den ungefähren Endpreis angeben



ne das tu ich mir nicht an das ganze zusammenzurechnen - und ich wills auch gar nicht wissen

mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (12. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Dacht ich mir schon 

Ich wills bei mir auch nicht wissen, obwohls nicht soviel wie bei dir ist, ist es für mich als Schüler schon zuviel 

BTW: Schöner PC und noch schönere HW [X] ABO


----------



## XE85 (16. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

nach 6 Monaten warten ist es nun endlich da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## rebiirth (16. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr schöne HW und sehr edel super Arbeit!!
PS: ABO ? JA!


----------



## XE85 (16. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke

mfg


----------



## orange619 (16. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich nehm an das is die Midplate (sorry könnt vllt ne blöde Frage sein)
Sieht sehr gut aus!  Einbaun ! Fotos!


----------



## XE85 (16. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



orange619 schrieb:


> Ich nehm an das is die Midplate (sorry könnt vllt ne blöde Frage sein)
> Sieht sehr gut aus! Einbaun ! Fotos!



ja ist sie - original MM sLights made by quicktom

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (16. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schickes sLight, bin auf erste Bilder mit Beleuchtung gespannt.


----------



## XE85 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

Heute Vormittag hab ich die Verschlauchung im unteren Teil gemacht - was aufgrund der engen Platzverhältnisse ziemlich schwirig war 

Als ich das fertig hatte hab ich gleich mal das Aquaero eingebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Interessantes Bild, aber bisschen schlecht zu erkennen , aber das geile weiß springt einem ins Auge


----------



## h_tobi (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht sehr gut aus, freu mich auf meeehr.


----------



## axel25 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Freue mich auch auf mehr


----------



## orange619 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mich würd die Verschlauchung interessieren.


----------



## XE85 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



orange619 schrieb:


> Mich würd die Verschlauchung interessieren.



meinst du die im unteren Teil?

Update ...

ein Bild vom aktuellen Zwischenstand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht richtig klasse aus, es wird immer besser was du da so treibst.


----------



## XE85 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

DAnke

die Graka hab ich noch ein Stckwerk höher gesezt - gefällt mir besser

morgen nach der Formel1 werd ich gleich mal wasser füllen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## for8 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Einfach ohne Worte 
Sieht echt traumhaft aus dein nun fast fertiges Projekt

Wie fändest du es, die Soundkarte vielleicht auch noch ein Stück nach oben rücken zu lassen?

Cya


----------



## XE85 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die Soundkarte noch nach oben ... mm werd ich testen wies aussieht ... an wieviele Slots denkst  du da??

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ich würde sagen einen. 
Mir gefällt die neue Position der Graka nicht so ganz die würde ich einen Slot nach unten setzten dann sähs richtig gut aus


----------



## for8 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mhm, vielleicht 2 weiter hoch, damit wie zuvor ein slot abstand zur grafikkarte ist

Das aber dein Teil und wenn du eine andere Lösung für besser befindest is das auch ok

Nur so wirkt die jetzt ein bisschen fehl am platz da so Mutterseelenallein im ersten Slot . . .

Cya


----------



## XE85 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> ich würde sagen einen.
> Mir gefällt die neue Position der Graka nicht so ganz die würde ich einen Slot nach unten setzten dann sähs richtig gut aus



graka ein Slot runter wäre optimal das stimmt - nur läuft sie dann nur mit PCIe 8x

Ich teste mal das mit der Soundkarte

Edit.: sry für die schlechte Bildquali

Graka ein Slot rauf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Slots rauf





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich finde 1 Slot rauf i-wie besser


----------



## Xion4 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ersteinmal: sehr geil, aber das habe ich weiter vorne bei diesem Endlosprojekt ja auch schon einmal 
gesagt, und als zweites: was ist aus deiner Custom Midplate geworden? Starte nämlich demnächst meinen Umbau, könnte ich gut verwerten :p

Mein Tray soll rot metallic werden, midplate schwarz, 5,25" Cage muss ich mal schauen, evtl. ganz raus und eine komplett cleane Front. Da muss ich nur jemanden finden der ne Custom Frontplate erstellt.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ich auch.
Das mit den PICe 8x wusste ich nicht.
Aber so wie es auf bild 1 aussieht würde ich es lassen


----------



## h_tobi (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schöne Bilder, willst du die Soundkarte noch verblenden?
ansonsten würde ich es ganz anders machen, die Graka tiefer, das der Kühler besser zur Geltung kommt und die Soundkarte in den obersten Slot, die muss gar nicht so auffallen, wäre etwas cleaner.
Ist nur meine Meinung, im Prinzip musst du für dich das Beste herausfinden. "Be yourself"


----------



## XE85 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Ich finde 1 Slot rauf i-wie besser





PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Aber so wie es auf bild 1 aussieht würde ich es lassen



Ich auch .. gefällt mir am besten



Xion4 schrieb:


> Ersteinmal: sehr geil, aber das habe ich weiter vorne bei diesem Endlosprojekt ja auch schon einmal
> gesagt, und als zweites: was ist aus deiner Custom Midplate geworden? Starte nämlich demnächst meinen Umbau, könnte ich gut verwerten :p



die wurde von blauer auf gelbe beleuchtung umgebaut und hat einen neuen Besitzer



Xion4 schrieb:


> Da muss ich nur jemanden finden der ne Custom Frontplate erstellt.



Stempel-Hauser GmbH: Casemodding



h_tobi schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, willst du die Soundkarte noch  verblenden?
> ansonsten würde ich es ganz anders machen, die Graka tiefer, das der  Kühler besser zur Geltung kommt und die Soundkarte in den obersten Slot,  die muss gar nicht so auffallen, wäre etwas cleaner.
> Ist nur meine Meinung, im Prinzip musst du für dich das Beste  herausfinden. "Be yourself"



verblenden ist ansich keine schlechte idee .. wenn dann aber nur die bunten Anschlüsse ... alles andere ist eh schön schwarz

der Graka Kühler kommt eh durch das Topwindow gut zur Geltung

ein weiters Problem bei weiter runtersetzen wären die Stromanschlüsse der Graka - da diese ja auf die Seite gehn würde dann mitten im Window der Bogen von den Anschlusskabeln sein - so wie jetzt ist dieser knapp oberhalb des Windows

mfg


----------



## XE85 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

Wasser ist drinnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht echt schon mal Hammer aus !!

Kommt da noch ein bisschen Licht ins Spiel??


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr schön. Wirkt jetzt um klassen besser mit dem Wasser.


----------



## orange619 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ja die Verschlauchung im unteren Teil würde mich nochmal interessieren, weil du ja geschrieben hast dass es so eng und kompliziert ist. Wolltst du nicht ursprünglich einen Kreislauf für Graka und Cpu und einen für mb und ram machen?


----------



## h_tobi (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Schönes Bild, kann die Bilder mit Beleuchtung kaum abwarten.


----------



## XE85 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Sieht echt schon mal Hammer aus !!
> 
> Kommt da noch ein bisschen Licht ins Spiel??



Danke .. ja da kommt noch Licht ins Spiel



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wirkt jetzt um klassen besser mit dem Wasser.



Danke



orange619 schrieb:


> Ja die Verschlauchung im unteren Teil würde mich nochmal interessieren, weil du ja geschrieben hast dass es so eng und kompliziert ist. Wolltst du nicht ursprünglich einen Kreislauf für Graka und Cpu und einen für mb und ram machen?



vom unteren Teil hab ich kein Foto wo man die verschlauchung genau sieht - aber ich denke da sollte jeder selbst eine Lösung suchen wenns dazu kommt

ursprüngl wollte ich die RAMs im Mobo Kreislauf haben - nur hat mir da die Verschlauchung nicht so gut gefallen - darum sind die RAMs jetzt im CPU/Graka Kreislauf



h_tobi schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, kann die Bilder mit Beleuchtung kaum abwarten.



Bilder mit Beleuchtung kommen später

mfg


----------



## XE85 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## reisball (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mir gefällst rchtig gut. Bleib weiter am Ball und freu mich auf kommendes.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Beleuchtung ist TOP sieht richtig edel aus 

Ist der/das Aquaero drinnen verbaut??
Blebit der PC offen?


----------



## Gnome (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht gut aus, aber ich frag mich, wieso du nicht deine eigenen Ideen umsetzt. Wieso nimmst du die selben Ideen wie Charles? Dein System sieht fast genauso aus wie von ihm auf Million Dollar PC... MDPC 032 | murderbox 008 by Charles Harwood


----------



## XE85 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Beleuchtung ist TOP sieht richtig edel aus
> 
> Ist der/das Aquaero drinnen verbaut??
> Blebit der PC offen?



Danke ... das Aquaero ist intern verbaut und der PC bleibt nicht offen



Gnome schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber ich frag mich, wieso du nicht deine eigenen Ideen umsetzt. Wieso nimmst du die selben Ideen wie Charles? Dein System sieht fast genauso aus wie von ihm auf Million Dollar PC... MDPC 032 | murderbox 008 by Charles Harwood



und?? ... mag sein das es genauso aussieht - das ist mir aber egal - es gefällt mir und das ist das wichtigst

mfg


----------



## Gnome (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ok ist in Ordnung . Sieht alles super gut aus, nur ich finde, einige eigene Ideen könntest du auch mit umsetzen, damits ne Murdermod Special Edition XE wird . Soll jetzt nicht böse gemeint sein, dass dein Mod schlecht is, auf keinem Fall, mich hats nur an Charles Murdermod total erinnert, da auch die Idee mit den Laufwerks-Acrylplatten gleich ist (was auch richtig gut aussieht  - sowohl bei Charles als auch bei dir)


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht richtig geil aus. Der Zwischenboden passt richtig gut da rein. Hoffentlich gibt es noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## XE85 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Es gibt eigene Ideen:

- RAM Küher - eine Spezialanfertigung die es so nicht zu kaufen gibt
- Mainboard - ein Classified 762 passt nicht so einfaches ins Case
- Beleuchtete Bloodlines an der Front
- Beleuchtete Pumpenhalterung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Gnome (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Uh, die Front sieht echt gut aus . Schön beleuchtet


----------



## h_tobi (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das ist die Pumpenhalterung,
sehr schöne Bilder mit der Beleuchtung, gefällt mir sehr gut, wobei ich die Midplate ein wenig zu hell finde, die ist sehr dominant.
Mach weiter so, dann wird´s für dich der perfekte Mod werden.


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich fand die andere Midplate schöner, aber ist halt geschmackssache. Genauso wie ich inverted ATX immer noch nix abgewinnen kann.

Sieht aber absolut genial aus! Saubere Arbeit!

Vielleicht kannst du dir ja irgendwo mal eine DSLR leihen, wenn die Bilder nicht so rauschen würden wärs noch mal geiler.


----------



## orange619 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht super aus! was gibts jez eig noch zu tun?


----------



## XE85 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Das ist die Pumpenhalterung,
> sehr schöne Bilder mit der Beleuchtung, gefällt mir sehr gut, wobei ich die Midplate ein wenig zu hell finde



Danke .. ja die Midplate ist in der Tat ein wenig hell ... vll bau ich noch eine Dimmung



orange619 schrieb:


> Sieht super aus! was gibts jez eig noch zu tun?



Danke

naja ein paar kleinigkeiten wie Kabel noch besser verlegen, die SSD Mounts werd ich eventuell noch ein bisschen ändern

mfg


----------



## netheral (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mir gefällt das mit der Beleuchtung echt gut.

Nur schade, dass es wirklich so eng an die Murderbox angelehnt ist. Aber es muss ja dir gefallen und so lange du es nicht haargenau so löst, ist ja alles in Butter. 

Was jedoch fehlt ist Beleuchtung im oberen Bereich. Darf auch gerne dezent sein, aber irgendwie wirkt die Sache nicht rund, wenn der Plexiboden so stark leuchtet, aber oben ist alles so düster.
Dimmen würde ich jedoch persönlich nicht. Lieber so, als dass das Licht am Ende durch das Dimmen "schmutzig" wirkt. Schwer zu beschreiben, was ich meine.

Aber wie gesagt: Dir muss es gefallen.

Der PC ist ansonsten aber echt gelungen, die WaKü ist auch schick anzusehen. Irgendwie braucht das Case auch eine WaKü. Nur mit Luft würde es arg leer aussehen. Geht mir bei meinem Case genau so. Für LuKü einfach zu groß bzw. man bekommt es nicht ausgefüllt.


----------



## windows (18. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

DAs sieht einfach nur Hammer aus.


----------



## Lolm@n (19. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich fand deine Erste Midplate auch irgenwie besser hatte irgendwie noch etwas eigenes
Langsam sieht es wirklich wie die Murder Box auf MDPC aus....

Und die Jetzige Midplate ist wirklich einwenig zu hell

Aber trotzdem sieht es wirklich gut aus saubere Arbeit..


----------



## axel25 (19. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hm ich komm nicht mehr mit: Ich dachte das 4Way-Sli passt ohne Anpassungen ins TJ07?


----------



## affli (19. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sehr nett was du da wieder fabriziert hast!
die laing halterung sehr elegant in szene gesetzt-
zwei getrennte systeme;  platz hast du ga genügend!

die weisse midi finde ich im gegensatz zu meinen vorredner sehr gelungen.
das darf ruhig hell sein! gefällt mir sehr. 
gerade im kombo mit dem schwarzen schlauch. 

@axel25
ich will jetzt nichts behaupten, aber das board passt auch ohne anpassung. 
die midi hat ja denk ich mal nur mit der optik zu tun-


----------



## axel25 (20. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

@affli: wollte das nur wissen, da das 4Way-SLi ja nur in bestimmte Gehäuse passt.


----------



## affli (20. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ach so. wie gesagt, bitte wart auf eine bestätigung von XE.
möchte nicht schuld sein wenn so ein teures board dann nicht passt.


----------



## XE85 (20. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



netheral schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das mit der Beleuchtung echt gut.
> 
> Nur schade, dass es wirklich so eng an die Murderbox angelehnt ist. Aber es muss ja dir gefallen und so lange du es nicht haargenau so löst, ist ja alles in Butter.
> 
> ...



also eine Beleuchtung oben ist nicht geplant - mir passt das so



windows schrieb:


> DAs sieht einfach nur Hammer aus.



Danke dir



axel25 schrieb:


> Hm ich komm nicht mehr mit: Ich dachte das 4Way-Sli passt ohne Anpassungen ins TJ07?



also ohne anpassen passt es nicht - sonst würde es ja auf der Kompatibilitätsliste stehn - es passt nur mit der MM-inverted ATX Backplate mit kleinen anpassungen an der verbindung zwischen Tray und Backplate - die Winkel müssen weg

mfg


----------



## KOF328 (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

glückwunsch zur main, wurde auch mal zeit


----------



## DOcean (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



windows schrieb:


> DAs sieht einfach nur Hammer aus.



Kann mich dem nur anschließen, geile Kiste.

UND gz zur Main.


----------



## orange619 (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Glückwunsch zur main, der mod hats verdient. ich les sehr gern mit!


----------



## Nemesis Design (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ebenfalls glückwunsch zur main verfolge dein projekt schon ne ganze weile würde mir auch gerne ma so ne krasse karre zusammenzimmern


----------



## h_tobi (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zur Main, wünsche dir weiterhin alles Gute.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Jop auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche und hör nicht auf an dem Ding zu arbeiten ist schon echt ein HW Monster


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Glückwunsch zur Main!

Mach weiter so!


----------



## XE85 (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

DAnke an alle und natürlich ans PCGH Team das es mein Mod bis auf die MAin geschafft hat

mfg


----------



## Xion4 (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Auch von mir alles Gute zur Main, verdient bei einem so "peniblem" Projekt. Frage, was sind das für HDD Halter in deinem 5,25" Schacht? Wo gibts sowas?  Finde ich echt klasse, für meinen geplanten Mod in Rot wären sie klasse.


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die Halter sind Selfmade, zu kaufen gibts sowas leider nicht.


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Von mir auch meinen Glückwunsch zur Main, dein Mod hat das aber auch verdient. Alles top gemacht. Würde mich über ein par Bilder freuen.


----------



## dorow (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr schön . Was sind das für LCD Displays? Wie werden diese Angeschlossen und was können die alles Anzeigen?


----------



## XE85 (23. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute zur Main, verdient bei einem so "peniblem" Projekt. Frage, was sind das für HDD Halter in deinem 5,25" Schacht? Wo gibts sowas?  Finde ich echt klasse, für meinen geplanten Mod in Rot wären sie klasse.



Danke ... zu den SSD Mounts:



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Die Halter sind Selfmade, zu kaufen gibts sowas leider nicht.



so ist es ... Charles hat zwar gesagt es wird sie eines Tages zu kaufen geben und er arbeitet grad an einigen neuen Dingen - aber genaues weiß man nicht



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Von mir auch meinen Glückwunsch zur Main, dein Mod hat das aber auch verdient. Alles top gemacht. Würde mich über ein par Bilder freuen.



DAnke ... Ich muss noch ein paar Detailverbesserungen durchführen dann gibts die Final Pics



dorow schrieb:


> Sehr schön . Was sind das für LCD Displays? Wie werden diese Angeschlossen und was können die alles Anzeigen?



Die LCDs sind von Crystalfontz mit einer USB Adapter Platine von LC-design - angeschlossen über USB - was sie Anzeigen hängt von der verwendeten Software ab

mfg


----------



## Sh3dow (23. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

WoW, richtig gute Arbeit, sieht HAMMA aus! *WILL MEHR BILDER*


----------



## AeroX (23. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ja wie oft schon gesagt, einfach ein geiler mod  Da passt alles  Was ich fragen wollt, die plexiglas platte in weiß, ist das i.ein besonderes plexiglas oder kriegt man das ganz normal zu kaufen? Gruß


----------



## Schmidde (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich hab eben alle 98 Seiten komplett am stück durchgelesen. Hat ein weilchen gedauert aber ich konnte einfach nicht aufhören!
Und ich muss sagen das Ergebniss ist echt TOP! 
Fange gerade selber an an meinem CM690 ein wenig zu modden, aber bei dir hat es mir echt die Kinnlade runtergezogen, großen Respekt!!


----------



## XE85 (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Sh3dow schrieb:


> WoW, richtig gute Arbeit, sieht HAMMA aus! *WILL MEHR BILDER*



Danke ... Bilder kommen noch ... mir ist noch so viel aufgefallen was verbessert gehört ... wenn ich da wieder was gemacht habe gibts Bilder



AeroX schrieb:


> Ja wie oft schon gesagt, einfach ein geiler mod  Da passt alles  Was ich fragen wollt, die plexiglas platte in weiß, ist das i.ein besonderes plexiglas oder kriegt man das ganz normal zu kaufen? Gruß



meinst du die Midplate? ... wenn ja das ist die hier ... wie das genau gebaut ist kann ich dir nicht sagen ... aber weißes Plexi bekommst du zB direkt im Webshop von Röhm klick



Schmidde schrieb:


> Ich hab eben alle 98 Seiten komplett am stück durchgelesen. Hat ein weilchen gedauert aber ich konnte einfach nicht aufhören!
> Und ich muss sagen das Ergebniss ist echt TOP!
> Fange gerade selber an an meinem CM690 ein wenig zu modden, aber bei dir hat es mir echt die Kinnlade runtergezogen, großen Respekt!!



alle 98 Seiten Repekt - viel Spass bei deinem CM - und die Bilder nicht vergessen

mfg


----------



## XE85 (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

kleines Update....

mehrfach wurde im Verlauf des Threads der Vorschlag geäußert eine Abdeckung für die Graka zu basteln ... Ich hab sowas schonmal mit einen Raidcontroller gemacht

Ich habe beschlossen zumindest mal zu testen wie das Aussehn würde

Hier mal das Objekt um das es geht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann hab ich mal aus Bastlerglas die Abdeckung gebastelt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.. und aus 12mm Plexi die Randstege




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Deckel wurde schwaz lackiert ... doch da ich nicht so einfach alles schwarz machen wollte hab ich beschlossen die Stege einfach milchig zu schleifen und mit LEDs zu beleuchten ... Hier mal das erste Ergebnis ... es stellt mich nicht ganz zufrieden, durch die Baiteile auf der Karte entstehen diese gut sichtbaren schwarzen Flecken - Ich werd also noch ein wenig mit der Positionierung der Leds experimentieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## reisball (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Gefällt mir trotzdem verdammt gut.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ist ja Wahnsinn! Echt top.


----------



## h_tobi (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht super aus, mir gefällt es jetzt schon sehr gut, viel Glück beim Ausleuchten.


----------



## diablo2023 (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht jetzt wirklich schon gut aus. Aber warum sich mit "gut" zufrieden geben? ^^

lg, diablo


----------



## XE85 (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke ... Gut ist nicht gut genug  ... ich werd mal testen wies im dunkeln aussieht

mfg


----------



## Umut (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wow !
was willste eigentlich noch dran machen??
kann ja nur noch besser werden 
bin mal gespannt


----------



## XE85 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke ... es gibt noch so einige zu tun

- Abdeckung für die Soundkarte optimieren
- Graka weiter nach unten setzen + Kabelführung der beiden Graka Anschlüsse verbessern - wobei ich da noch keinen Plan hab wie ich das mache - die seitlichen Anschlüsse verhindern eine gute Kabelführung fast - vll sleeve ich nicht einzeln sondern den kompletten Strang, mal sehn
- SSD Mounts verbessern

mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das Gehäuse sieht nicht schlecht aus. Die Flecke sind nicht so schön, aber das wirst du noch hin bekommen. Mal kann es aber auch so schon einbauen.


----------



## XE85 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die Flecken werden beseitigt - weiß auch schon wie - muss nur noch umgesetzt werden

mfg


----------



## XE85 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Update...

heute hab ich mal die Ausleuchtung verbessert ... ganz zufrieden bin ich noch immer nicht ... die hellen Spots stören noch ... aber die werd ich durch größere Widerstände dämpfen ... die LEDs brauchen nicht so stark leuchten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## 00p4tti7 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Kannst ja die Leds auch abschleifen , dann ist der Wnikel höher und dafür nicht mehr so hell und auf einen Spot fixiert, dass könnte was bringen  , je mehr du gerade abschleifst, desto höher der Abstrahlwinkel


----------



## XE85 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wo meinst du gerade schleifen - oben oder seitlich?

mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Von oben einfach runter. Hör dann ca. 1-2mm vor den Kontakten drinnen auf und gut ist, der Effekt ist echt gut, habe ich gerade eben erste gesehen.

Kannst auch nen Teil wegdremeln und dann nur noch ein bisschen nachschleifen


----------



## XE85 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

alles klar - werd ich gleich mal testen - danke für den Tipp

wieviel Leistung verliert man eigentl. wenn man die Graka nur mit PCIe 2.0 8x betreibt?

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich glaube das waren 5-10 % bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher.
Hier mal ein Bericht dazu.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die Frage kann ich die Leider nicht beanworten, freu mich aber schon auf das Ergebnis mit dem Abschleifen


----------



## XE85 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ich glaube das waren 5-10 % bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher.
> Hier mal ein Bericht dazu.



ja das ist noch PCIe 1.0 - hab im Grakaunterforum nen Thrad dazu eröffnet und einen interessanten Link bekommen - techPowerUp :: AMD Radeon HD 5870 PCI-Express Scaling Review :: Page 25 / 26 - da sinds maximal 2% - das ist vernachlässigbar - daher werd ich die Graka einen Slot runtersetzen

mfg


----------



## Xion4 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ansonsten die LEds in das Plexi einlassen, also breiteres Plexi verwenden, und zur Innenseite dunkel abkleben? Vielleicht auch ne Idee?


----------



## XE85 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das mit dunkel abkleben werd ich testen - hat bei meiner Midplate schon rech gut funktioniert

mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht richtig nice aus 
Mehr kann ich echt nicht sagen 

mfg Infin1ty

P.S: Der Link mit der Performance bei PCI-E 2.0 X8 hat mir ebenfalls geholfen,
da ich dann meine Graka guten Gewissens ein Stück weiter runter setzen kann (Das LE hat X16 - X8 - X4 - X8 )


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht immer besser aus, die Idee mit der Soundkarte finde ich genial!

EDIT: Wir nähern uns den 1.000 Posts.....999


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

So dann mach ich den 1000 
Sieht wirklich echt gut aus! feru mich schon auf die Bilder mit der gedämmten beleuchtung


----------



## h_tobi (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

So laut finde ich die Beleuchtung nun nicht gerade. 

Bin auch gespannt, ob es nun funktioniert wie gewollt.


----------



## orange619 (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Is euch schon aufgefallen, dass der 1000ste post der letzte auf seite 100 war, hat das System oder is es Zufall?


----------



## 00p4tti7 (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ähm. bei der Einstellung 10 Posts pro Seite isses nicht wirklich Zufall xDD


----------



## VVeisserRabe (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

dein tagebuch macht süchtig und etwas neidig zugleich, wirklich tolle arbeit


----------



## 00p4tti7 (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mir gehts genauso xD


----------



## orange619 (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Ähm. bei der Einstellung 10 Posts pro Seite isses nicht wirklich Zufall xDD


omg orange fail


----------



## 00p4tti7 (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



> omg orange fail



So könnte man es auch nennen xDD


----------



## XE85 (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> So laut finde ich die Beleuchtung nun nicht gerade.
> 
> Bin auch gespannt, ob es nun funktioniert wie gewollt.



Es funktiniert wie gewollt - Bilder gobts am WE - da wird wieder ein wenig gebastelt



Janny schrieb:


> @ Johnny,
> Sieht echt Geil aus!





Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Sieht immer besser aus, die Idee mit der Soundkarte finde ich genial!





Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sieht richtig nice aus
> Mehr kann ich echt nicht sagen
> 
> mfg Infin1ty





VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> dein tagebuch macht süchtig und etwas neidig zugleich, wirklich tolle arbeit





00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Mir gehts genauso xD



Danke


----------



## XE85 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

We = bastel Time

Prototyp für eine Abdeckung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr schön gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## h_tobi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mir auch, die Beleuchtung ist richtig geil, nur die Radien müsstest du noch ein wenig feilen.


----------



## XE85 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

da stimme ich dir zu - das problem ist das das gar nicht so einfach ist diese Rundungen abzukleben ... vll finde ich jemanden der mir das mit einem Schneidplotter macht

Ich hab mir nämlich auch schwarz matte Klebefolie besorgt - damit habe ich gleich mal einen Prototyp für eine abdeckung für die Graka gefertigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## h_tobi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

 das sieht richtig gut aus, für nen Prototyp TOP Arbeit.


----------



## XE85 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

DAnke ... nur ist das Teil im Momment nur draufgelegt - Ich hab überhaupt noch keinen Plan wie ich das Ding befestigen soll - abstandhalter und schrauben wären die Einfachste Lösung - nur das würde die optik zerstören

mfg


----------



## sinthor4s (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Was ist mit Abstandshaltern und Kleber? Das dürfte eigentlich gut funktionieren.


----------



## XE85 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

hmm ... weis nicht ob das hält, die Klebefläche ist duch recht klein

mfg


----------



## sinthor4s (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

schon klar aber wenn man die gewinde der abstandshalter mit modelliermasse
füllt würde sich die fläche vergrößern und dann könnte man die abdeckung mit
sekundekleber oder 2komponentenkleber befestigen


----------



## h_tobi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich würde auch mit 2K Kleber arbeiten, kannst die Schraubenköpfe an die Platte kleben und dann an 
die Karte schrauben. Senkschrauben haben einen größeren Kopf, die sollten sich gut eignen.


----------



## XE85 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

So. heut hab ich ein bissl Zeit zum basteln ... also hab ich erstmal die Abdeckungen fertig gemacht:

erstmal die der Soundkarte ... Ich hab nich nun gegen eine beleuchtung entschieden und die abdeckung komplett schwarz gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich auch gleich noch die Graka ausgebaut und die Abdeckung gebastelt ... in der hinteren sind leider noch ein paar Luftblasen - da werd ich nochmal neue Folie draufmachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## orange619 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sieht gut aus, sozusagen ein full cover waterblock.


----------



## XE85 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

so ... graka noch ein wenig (optisch) optimiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wow das sieht echt geill aus ,das blau


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die Karte hast du mal wieder richtig gut hin bekommen. Die sieht verdampt gut aus. Die Abdeckung passt einfach gut auf die Karte.


----------



## neuer101 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Geile Sache, sieht man auch nicht alle Tage .


----------



## XE85 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke...  

jetzt bin ich fast fertig ... nur noch ein paar kleinigkeiten

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Perfekte Blende für die Karte, finde ich wesentlich besser als den Rest vom PCB zu sehen.
Freue mich schon riesig auf´s Finale.


----------



## sNook (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

...mit hoffentlich geilen Bildern 

Sieht sehr schön aus


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr gute Arbeit, ist top geworden


----------



## Schmidde (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr geil die Beleuchtung, ich steh voll auf blau

Bin auf die Bilder vom fertigen PC gespannt!


----------



## XE85 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sehr gute Arbeit, ist top geworden





Schmidde schrieb:


> Sehr geil die Beleuchtung, ich steh voll auf blau
> 
> Bin auf die Bilder vom fertigen PC gespannt!




Danke

mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Geistesgestört geile Arbeit...kann immer wieder nur den hier verteilen----------->.


----------



## netheral (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die Idee mit der Graka ist echt super - auch wenn ich die Karte fast schon mit dem Rest-PCB, das man sieht, lieber mag.

Mir gefällts.  Aber auch nur mit solchen Wasserkühlern. Bei POM-Deckeln wäre es bei mir too much.

Ich hoffe aber, dass du deine Bildqualität noch steigern kannst, wenns an Final geht. Man weiss, dass alles tolle Arbeit ist, aber irgendwie sieht es teilweise durch die Fotos unsauber und vergratet aus. :/ Benutzt du ein Stativ? Wenn nein, solltest du das auf jeden Fall testen.  Notfalls halt im Tageslicht knipsen. Sogar manche DSLRs haben leichte Probleme, wenn in absoluter Dunkelheit helles Kunstlicht so auftritt, wie es in PCs oft der Fall ist.
Aber da man ja weiss, wie es mit sicherheit aussehen wird:


----------



## XE85 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke fürs Lob

Mini Update ... mein P6T7 WS ist am Freitag aus der RMA gekommen ... jetzt steh ich vor der Qual der Wahl welches Verbaut wird und welches ich behalte

mfg


----------



## sinthor4s (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich finde das das Asus-Board besser ins Farbkonzept passt 
und fast die gleichen Funktionen bietet. 
Und da du die Overclockingoptionen wohl nicht ausreizen wirst
(zumindest nicht mit diesem Rechner) könntest du das EVGA
entweder in einem anderen Computer benutzen oder verkaufen
(wobei es dafür eig schon zu schade ist ).


----------



## LOGIC (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht echt super aus ! Und echt ne super idee


----------



## XE85 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wenn dann kommt das Classified in einen anderen Rechner ... verkaufen werd ich es nicht ... das ASUS passt halt farblich um einiges besser zum Rechner

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also wenn eins abgeben solltest, immer her damit 

Also ich würde sagen wenn auf Optik setzen willst nimm das Asus. Wenn es aber mehr um Power gehen soll dann das EVGA. Wobei, ich würde auf Optik setzen, weil Leistung hast du sicherlich ausreichend.


----------



## LOGIC (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Naja die Leistung ist bei EVGA eigentlich genau so gut wie bei ASUS...und natürlich umgekert. Bei der Optik ist ASUS eigentlich vorne.


----------



## habi12623 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

also ich wuerd mich auch fuer das asus entscheiden. schon allein wegen der aeußerst interessanten heatpipe.

da ich mich hier noch nicht zu wort gemeldet habe: dein mod ist einfach top. von der hardware kann ich nur traeumen 
(eine kleine frage noch: warum heißt das eigentlich murdermod?)


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Würde auch Asus sagen 

@habi12623:
murderbox
murderMod

So ist das ganze zu Stande gekommen:



			
				http://www.murdermod.com schrieb:
			
		

> *Introducing murderMod*
> In the summer of 2007, Charles Harwood launched murderbox - an elegantly styled, handcrafted line of custom PCs based on the Silverstone TJ07 chassis.
> In December 2007, Charles met Nils Papke and the two formed a quick friendship - sharing a mutual affinity for aesthetics and design. Early the following year, Nils joined Charles as a partner in murderbox and the two embarked on the venture of offering "murderbox" inspired case mods to those interested in the murderbox design, but who prefer to build their own systems. The goal of murderMod is to provide the same quality and attention to detail found in the murderbox creations, to a global community of discerning computer enthusiasts.
> Our initial product is the murderMod TJ07; offered as a fully modded case, or as individual parts available to those already owning a Silverstone TJ07. In essence, murderMod case mods are designed as "bolt-ons", analogous to products found in the performance aftermarket automotive industry. Installation is easy, and detailed instructions are provided as required.
> ...



Ein paar von Charles "Murdermods" / "Murderboxen" kannst du hier
bestaunen 

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/

@XE: Sry für OT


----------



## habi12623 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ah, danke fuer die erklaerung. ich wusste nicht so recht, was einen murdermod im speziellen ausmacht.

damits nicht zu ot wird: ich hab grade nochmal zurueck geblaettert und ich muss sagen, der kuehler der grafikkarte gefaellt mir besonders gut. ist das die nickelausfuehrung?


----------



## ZeroToxin (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Nickel-Plexi jub


----------



## AeroX (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Eig. reiner Perfektionismus diese Murdermods  Einfach ein Traum 
Gruß


----------



## rebiirth (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das ist ein Traum. War das eigentlich dein erster Mod oder hast du schon viele hinter dir ?
Genial.


----------



## XE85 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



AeroX schrieb:


> Eig. reiner Perfektionismus diese Murdermods  Einfach ein Traum
> Gruß



Danke



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Das ist ein Traum. War das eigentlich dein  erster Mod oder hast du schon viele hinter dir ?
> Genial.



nein das war nicht mein erster Mod ... mein erster mod war ein CS901 ... hab ich heute noch

mfg


----------



## XE85 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mini Update...

Ich habe heute die V2 meiner SSD/HDD Mounts zum großteil fertiggestellt - diese V2 ist allerdings nicht in Handarbeit sondern zum großzeil mit Maschineneinsatz gebaut worden - nur der zusammenbau (kleben der Plexiglasplatten, Folie aufkleben, LEDs löten) ist selbstgemacht - damit sind die Nachteile der "V1" - Riefen vom schneiden, teilweise ungleichmäßige beleuchtung - beseitig - auch die befestigung der SSDs/HDDs hab ich deutlich verbessert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht echt TOP aus  Sowas würde ich auch gerne haben xD


----------



## ZeroToxin (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

nice ^^

mach mir au sowas ^^


----------



## XE85 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Danke



ZeroToxin schrieb:


> mach mir au sowas ^^



ich wusste das diese Fragen kommen ... aber ich muss dich entteuschen ... es wäre zwar ansich kein Problem, nur wären da mehrere Dinge die ich erst klären müsste - zB ob charles damit einverstanden ist, welcher Preis usw 

mfg


----------



## affli (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ist doch eine wesentliche verbesserung sichtbar. 
sieht top aus!

dazu hab ich einige fragen:

ist das normales transparentes plexi oder geht das in richtung true led? 
die kanten wurden wie bearbeitet? nur geschliffen, poliert? maschinell?
wie um himmel willen bringst du diese saubere ausleuchtung hin?
wie viele led's sind hier pro platte eingesetzt? 
irgendwie optimiert? 

dank dir.


----------



## XE85 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



affli schrieb:


> ist das normales transparentes plexi oder geht das in richtung true led?



ist normales 12mm Plexi von Röhm



affli schrieb:


> die kanten wurden wie bearbeitet?



also die Platten hat Röhm direkt auf die exakten maße zugeschnitten - die Kanten sind mit einer Poliermaschiene mit 1000er Schleifpapier bearbeit



affli schrieb:


> nur geschliffen, poliert?



nur geschliffen, poliert würde zwar besser aussehn wenn die Beleuchtung aus ist aber zulasten der Ausleuchtung gehn



affli schrieb:


> wie um himmel willen bringst du diese saubere ausleuchtung hin?
> wie viele led's sind hier pro platte eingesetzt?
> irgendwie optimiert?



es sind pro Platte 4 Leds - wie genau die Ausleuchtung zutande kommt möchte ich nicht im Detail schreiben - die LEDs sind allerdings modifiziert um den Abstrahlwinkel zu erhöhen - einen gewissen anteil hat auch die Spiegelplatte die von unten an die Plexiglasplatte geklebt ist

mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> es sind pro Platte 4 Leds - wie genau die Ausleuchtung zutande kommt möchte ich nicht im Detail schreiben - die LEDs sind allerdings modifiziert um den Abstrahlwinkel zu erhöhen - einen gewissen anteil hat auch die Spiegelplatte die von unten an die Plexiglasplatte geklebt ist
> 
> mfg


Ich nehme mal an du hast die abgeschliffen, wie ich gesagt hatte??


----------



## affli (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

danke für deine info's! 
werd mal noch ein bisschen weiter testen. 

weiterhin viel spass und gutes gelingen!


----------



## XE85 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an du hast die abgeschliffen, wie ich gesagt hatte??



das habe ich probiert - hat aber nicht zum gewünschten erfolg geführt

mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Was hat denn zum Erfolg geführt??? Das würde mich jetzt mal interessieren, gerne auch  per pn.


----------



## XE85 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich hab die LED vorm leicht angeschmolzen und dann platt gedrückt, das überstehende hab ich dann wieder weggeschliffen

mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Die Idee ist aucht gut, muss ich mal probieren DANKE


----------



## XE85 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

allerdings solltest du ein paar mehr kaufen als du brauchst - bei den ersten paar versuchen sind die LEDs alle draufgegangen

mfg


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

brutales case !

selbst die knickschutze gefallen mir obwohl ich meine eigenen runtergenommen hab,fande die irgendwie zudick


----------



## XE85 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

mir gefallen sie nicht mehr so wirklich - drum sind sie auch rausgeflogen

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

RESPEKT V2 ist dir super gelungen, mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## orange619 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> RESPEKT V2 ist dir super gelungen, mir fehlen die Worte.


Kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Denn Mounts hast du so was von genial hin bekommen. Besser geht es kaum Freu mich auf denn feritgen PC, wenn du ihn irgent wann fertig bekommst.


----------



## XE85 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



h_tobi schrieb:


> RESPEKT V2 ist dir super gelungen, mir fehlen die Worte.





orange619 schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nur anschließen!





FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Denn Mounts hast du so was von genial hin bekommen. Besser geht es kaum



Danke



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Freu mich auf denn feritgen PC, wenn du ihn irgent wann fertig bekommst.



wenn er denn mal fertig wird  ... für Juni hat charles neue Teile angekündigt .........


das P6T7 hab ich ein wenig optisch aufgewertet und den Schlauch ein wenig gekocht damit er bei dem engen Radius nicht knickt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht gut aus die Überbrückung . Das MoBo sieht aber auch echt geil aus xD


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hab mich jetzt durch das ganze Projekt durchgewühlt und bin echt begeistert von deinem Mod.
Hast du eigentlich schon eine Kostenzusammenstellung oder so gemacht? Oder machst du das ganz am Ende? Oder willst du dir die Gesamtsumme nicht anschauen


----------



## XE85 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die Gesammtsumme möchte ich gar nicht wissen

mfg


----------



## Black_PC (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich glaub die Gesamtsumme nicht zu kennen, ist bei Mods besser


----------



## affli (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

oh ja..


----------



## GOD-ZillA (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wirklich ein wunderschöner Mod! Danke für die Eindrücke.


----------



## XE85 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

So heute hatte ich endlich zeit das P6T7 einbaufertig zu machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## shila92 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Echt schick! 
Die Kühler passen wunderbar zum Board!


----------



## DAEF13 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sieht gut aus, aber das schönste Board ist immernoch das EVGA X58 SLI LE 

Wie viel Zeit hast du eigentlich schon in den Mod gesteckt, bzw. wie oft und lange arbeitest du daran?


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also ich find das EVGA ja schöner wegen dem rot, aber jedem das seine!
Das Board für sich sieht jedenfalls super aus!


----------



## XE85 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber das schönste Board ist immernoch das EVGA X58 SLI LE
> 
> Wie viel Zeit hast du eigentlich schon in den Mod gesteckt, bzw. wie oft und lange arbeitest du daran?



richtig angefangen hab ich mittel November 2009, mit der Planung anfang oktober



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Also ich find das EVGA ja schöner wegen dem rot, aber jedem das seine!
> Das Board für sich sieht jedenfalls super aus!



mir gefällt das EVGA auch einen tick besser - das P6T7 passt aber besser zum Mod ... mich jukt es eh in den Fingern einen schwarz rot Mod mit dem EVGA in einem PC-P80 zu bauen - aber ob das wirklich was wird weis ich nicht

mfg


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ich hätte den Mod sowieso eher Schwarz-Rot gemacht, weil ich die Kombi aus schwarz und rot einfach umwerfend geil finde^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das Board gefällt mir richtig gut mit dem Kühler passt wirklich besser in dein PC rein. Könnte man die Schrauben oder Nieten auf dem Kühler nicht gegen blaue tauschen? Oder sind die fest? Ein Rot schwarzer Mod wäre was geiles.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Mir gefällt es sehr gut, ich bin eher ein Anhänger der schwarz/blauen Variante. Nur weiter so.


----------



## XE85 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Könnte man die Schrauben oder Nieten auf dem Kühler nicht gegen blaue tauschen?.



könnte man schon tauschen, nur würde ich eher schwarze verwenden, blaue würden nicht passen denk ich



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Mod sowieso eher Schwarz-Rot gemacht, weil ich die Kombi aus schwarz und rot einfach umwerfend geil finde^^



mir gefällt die schwarz blau kombi besser



h_tobi schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es sehr gut, ich bin eher ein Anhänger der schwarz/blauen Variante. Nur weiter so.



Ich auch

mfg


----------



## VVeisserRabe (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

machst noch ne abdeckung für das mainboard, so wie die für die graka?


----------



## 00p4tti7 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> machst noch ne abdeckung für das mainboard, so wie die für die graka?



Das würde ich bei so einem Board nicht machen, du machst über einen Lamborghini ja auch nichts rüber, weil der einfach teuer und geil ist .

Also bei so einem MoBo wär das echt unsinnig xD


----------



## sinthor4s (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Das würde ich bei so einem Board nicht machen, du machst über einen Lamborghini ja auch nichts rüber, weil der einfach teuer und geil ist .



Ein Lamborghini hat aber auch ein Karosserie beim Mainboard liegt
alles frei xD(aber eine "nackte" Streetfighter sieht besser aus als eine mit ein bisschen Abdeckung) 
aber es bleibt trotzdem Schwachsinn, das Mainboard sieht
klasse aus so wie es ist.


----------



## XE85 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> machst noch ne abdeckung für das mainboard, so wie die für die graka?




definitiv nicht 

mfg


----------



## habi12623 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> definitiv nicht
> 
> mfg



puh, dann kann ich ja beruhigt einschlafen. das waer blanker frevel gewesen!
wie kommt man nur auf so eine idee?


----------



## orange619 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wow du hast dir einfach klamm heimlich triple crossfire gegönnt und gemeint du könntest dich hier ohne Bilder zu posten durchmogeln? 
Oder is es schon ein neues Projekt?


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Soo ... das Projekt ist nun abgeschlossen ... Ich weiß in letzter Zeit hab ich einiges gemacht ohne das Tagebuch upzudaten, aber jetzt gibts die Bilder vom finalen Umbau

nach extremen oc Problemen mit dem ASUS P6T7 hab ich es verkauft, genauso wie das Classified 4-way und ein Gigabyte X58A-UD7 eingebaut, ist mein erstes GA Mobo überhaupt und es ist ist wirklich ein super Board, wegen der Farben war ich zwar skeptisch, es passt aber wirklich gut ins Case




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem hab ich mir (gebraucht) die originale MM Aquaerohalterung besorgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei der Wakü hab ich die Schlauchgröße von 13/10 auf 16/10 geändert, dazu natürlich passende neue Anschlüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im Deckel hab ich das MM Window aktuell gegen das originale Mesh getauscht, zusammen mit 2 Lüftern da es im Sommer doch recht warm wird im Case, nach dem Sommer wird wieder getauscht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zuletzt noch ein PIC von letzten großen Umbau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiter Bilder gibts in Kürze

mfg


----------



## Micha94 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

RESPEKT der mod ist wirklich genial.
was ist das für ein agb? ist das der 250er oder welcher?


----------



## Black_PC (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Das sieht alles echt gut aus.

Die Gigabyte Boards sind echt super ich hab hier auch eins, kann es aber noch nicht benutzen, da noch nicht alles andere da ist.


----------



## rebiirth (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

@micha, isn 250ml AGB


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

stimmt ist ein 250er AGB von EK 

mfg


----------



## rebiirth (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

achja ganz vergessen, tolles Project hascht da geliefert  gibts auch final bilder ?


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

jap kommen schon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Micha94 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

 richtig geil 
wieso hast du auf schwarz umgesleevt? (schwarz ist auch klasse, interessiert mich nur ) die weißen sata kabel find ich auch richtig gut so als kontrast.
da hast du wirklich was richtig cooles auf die beine gestellt!!!!

freu mich schon auf deinen nächsten mod  wird doch einen geben?


----------



## Black_PC (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

boah, dass sind sau geile Bilder.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Micha94 schrieb:


> richtig geil
> wieso hast du auf schwarz umgesleevt? (schwarz ist auch klasse, interessiert mich nur ) die weißen sata kabel find ich auch richtig gut so als kontrast.



weil mir das blau einfach nicht mehr gefallen hat - es war zu viel blau für meinen Geschmack



Micha94 schrieb:


> freu mich schon auf deinen nächsten mod wird doch einen geben?



weis ich nicht

mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Echt ein schicker Murdermod geworden .

Und die HW ist natürlich  ein Traum...


----------



## shila92 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Einfach nur hammer!  Richtig klasse Arbeit hast du da geleistet!


----------



## iLucas (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Klasse XE85 
Das ist einer der wenigen Murdermods die mir wirklich gefallen weil du viel selber gemacht hast nicht wie anderen mit einer solchen Kiste, dafür ein riesen Lob!
Hattest du nicht mal drei Garfikkarten drin?

Gruß iLucas


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Echt ein schicker Murdermod geworden .
> 
> Und die HW ist natürlich ein Traum...





shila92 schrieb:


> Einfach nur hammer!  Richtig klasse Arbeit hast du da geleistet!





iLucas schrieb:


> Klasse XE85
> Das ist einer der wenigen Murdermods die mir wirklich gefallen weil du viel selber gemacht hast nicht wie anderen mit einer solchen Kiste, dafür ein riesen Lob!



Danke 



iLucas schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht mal drei Garfikkarten drin?
> 
> Gruß iLucas



jap - hatte mal 3 fach CFx - das war aber nur für eine "Testreihe" - unter andern auch einen Test über die Temperaturentwicklung wenn man 3 Grakas parallel im Wakükreislauf betreibt - für den Normalbetrieb reichne mir 2 Grakas

mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

sehr schick  

(einzig die Frontplate sieht blöd aus, mit dem auschnitt, das geht doch besser!)


----------



## shila92 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ein Stealth-Mod wäre noch die Krönung!


----------



## orange619 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hast du die hd5970 nich raus weil du so viele Probleme mit µ-Ruckeln hattest, is das mit den beiden hd5870 jez besser?


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> sehr schick



Danke



Fr3@k schrieb:


> (einzig die Frontplate sieht blöd aus, mit dem auschnitt, das geht doch besser!)





shila92 schrieb:


> Ein Stealth-Mod wäre noch die Krönung!



das gehört aber eigentlich so - naja ich werd mir was überlegen



orange619 schrieb:


> Hast du die hd5970 nich raus weil du so viele Probleme mit µ-Ruckeln hattest, is das mit den beiden hd5870 jez besser?



seltsamerweise ist es mit einzelkarten besser ... kann natürlich auch ein rein persönliches Empfinden sein, oder auch daran liegen das 2 5870 mehr power haben als die 5970

mfg


----------



## Timmynator (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sehr schön geworden. Du hattest ja schon einen ziemlichen Mainboardverschleiß  Frag mich, woran das liegt, dass sich die Mainboards da so unterschiedlich verhalten. Gerade das Asus war doch fürs OC gedacht, oder? 

Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits: Mir gefiel deine andere Midplate besser  Auch farblich hätte die in blau beleuchtet das Thema der Vorderseits schön weitergeführt. Aber es geht hier schließlich darum, was dir gefällt.


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

das ASUS war richtig zickig was oc angeht - ka worans lag - ich war schon immer skeptisch bezüglich  ASUS - vll hatte ich auch immer nur pech, kann auch sein, mit dem GA Board bin ich nun vollends zufrieden, das bleibt jetzt auch bis der Sandy Bridge auf Sockel 1356 Basis kommt

zu Midplate ... mir gefällt das sLights deutlich besser, vor allem die gleichmäßige ausleuchtung

mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Einfach nur geil, hast du richtig gut hin bekommen die SATA Kabel passen verdampt gut dazu. Das Mainboard ist bis her das beste.


----------



## h_tobi (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Einfach traumhaft dein Mod, mir fehlen die Worte. 
Vor allem die Displays an der Seite sehen richtig edel aus, du könntest die Blende vom DVD Laufwerk 
auch nur von der Schrift befreien, das wäre dann das i- Tüpfelchen, ansonsten ist alles perfekt umgesetzt.


----------



## XE85 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

die Schrift entfernen ist sicher eins der nächsten Dinge die ich machen werden - mal sehn mit was für Mittelchen das geht

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

In der Regel ist der Kunststoff für die Blenden von mieser Qualität, mit Lösemitteln wird es nur weich, 
du wirst es wohl anschleifen und lackieren müssen, ich hatte das schon mit einigen Blenden hinter 
mir. Vielleicht hast du aber auch Glück, ich drück dir die Daumen. 
Ansonsten kleb eine Platte vor, dann sollte zur Front am Besten wirken.


----------



## WarRan'][' (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Wann gehts denn hier weiter? 
Ich will dich nicht aufdrängen, aber dauert Schrift entfernen 1 Monat? 
Kann natürlich auch privat Leben sein, ich frag nur, weil ich mich auf die finalen Bilder freu


----------



## XE85 (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

wann es hier wieder was neues gibt kann ich leider nicht genau sagen

mfg


----------



## orange619 (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Ok das ist gut, die Spannung bleibt erhalten!!


----------



## h_tobi (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Nimm dir die Zeit, die du brauchst, wir laufen nicht weg.


----------



## Infin1ty (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Hast ja einiges verändert, seit dem letzten Update hier 

@Bewertung: Wer hat denn da den 5* Knopf verfehlt


----------



## Black_PC (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Also ich hab als Ausgleich gleich mal 5 Sterne gegeben


----------



## h_tobi (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Sorry, habe den falschen Thread erwischt, kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Infin1ty (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

Und ich dachte schon es geht weiter hier 

XE, läuft das Projekt überhaupt noch ?


----------



## XE85 (28. November 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*

ja es werden immer mal wieder kleinigkeiten verbessert, geändert, angepasst, usw. Aktuell warte ich gerade darauf wann und ob es bei charles wieder was zu kaufen gibt.

mfg


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod in Black and Blue*



XE85 schrieb:


> ja es werden immer mal wieder kleinigkeiten verbessert, geändert, angepasst, usw.



Und so ganz leise und heimlich hat sich eine GTX 580 in deinem System eingenistet. 
Naja, Kleinigkeit...


----------



## XE85 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

So ... da mir das blau und im allgemeinen der Letztstand nicht mehr gefällt habe ich das ganze Case auseinander gebaut. Es wird jetzt etwas abgändert und neu aufgebaut. Das Design wird wie am ersten Bild unschwer zu erkennen schwarz/rot sein. Die Beleuchtung ist noch nicht ganz perfekt, wie man unschwer erkennt ist links unten noch ein hellerer Pukt zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Jonnyhh (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Hab mir grad das TB durchgelesen, gefällt mir ganz gut. Schön das es was neues gibt. Bekommst ein Abo von mir!!


----------



## Ben™ (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Schwarz / Rot ist top! 
Ich kenn dein Tagebuch noch gar nicht.

Muss ich mich mal die Tage durchklicken. 


Gruß Ben


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Dezember 2011)

Sieht echt genial aus! Will unbedingt mehr sehen!


----------



## Timmynator (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Heimlich still und leise fängt da wieder einer an zu basteln...freu mich auf neue Updates.


----------



## XE85 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Ein Bildchen vom aktuellen Zwischenstand bei den LCDs - den Träger hab ich gegenüber der ersten Version komplett geändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: und noch ein Bild wie das Case aktuell aussieht - der Silverstone Support hat mir dankenswerter Weise einen Mainboardtray ohne Krater geschickt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Ben™ (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

So es ist endlich vollbracht und nun kenne ich dein TB! 
Schicke Sachen hast du gemacht.

Ich bin schon gespannt was du mit Schwarz / Rot anstellen wirst!


----------



## XE85 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*



			
				Ben™;3736556 schrieb:
			
		

> So es ist endlich vollbracht und nun kenne ich dein TB!
> Schicke Sachen hast du gemacht.



Thx...

Update ... heute kamen die bestellten HDD Kühler von Xilence. Daher hab dafür gleich mal die Löcher gebohrt und das ganze zusammengebaut.

Leider hat Xilence für die schöne gebürstete Alu Blende silberne Schrauben verwendet . Aber zum Glück mit metrischem Gewinde, das erleichtert zumindest die Suche nach passendem Ersatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Also Ich fand deinen bisherigen Mod eigentlich schon ziehmlich , aber das mit dem Rot hört sich doch schon wieder an.


----------



## XE85 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Update...

Ein Lüfterverteiler für die 4 (+1er als Reserve) Radiatorlüfter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Packet von MDPC kam auch heute, daher hab ich auch gleich mal gesleevt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Geil gesleevt wie immer


----------



## Timmynator (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*



XE85 schrieb:


> Leider hat Xilence für die schöne gebürstete Alu Blende silberne Schrauben verwendet



Willst du die Blende dann auch umdrehen, sodass man den Schriftzug nicht mehr sieht? Den fände ich persönlich ein wenig störend, gerade weil der Rest des Mods durch "Cleanness" trumpft.


----------



## XE85 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Geil gesleevt wie immer



Thx...



Timmynator schrieb:


> Willst du die Blende dann auch umdrehen,  sodass man den Schriftzug nicht mehr sieht? Den fände ich persönlich ein  wenig störend, gerade weil der Rest des Mods durch "Cleanness"  trumpft.



Ja hab ich vor, nur wie gesagt muss ich erstmal passende Schrauben finden.

mfg


----------



## zettiii (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Finde ich gut, dass es hier wieder was neues gibt ! Bin gespannt !
Rot /schwarz ist eh am besten


----------



## XE85 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

So, hatte mal wieder Zeit zum basteln und hab gleich mal die Netzteilblende fertig gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Ben™ (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Hast du fein gemacht!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Da stimme ich zu^^


----------



## XE85 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Thx...

Mal wieder ein Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Chris2109 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Sieht sehr gut aus. Vorallem gefällt mir die geschwungene Linie in der Mainboardblende!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Du hast echt zu viel Geld 
Du magst mir sicherlich nicht irgendetwas abgeben oder?

Sieht aber definitiv gut aus!


----------



## zettiii (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Er setzt die Prioritäten einfach anders 
Überleg mal, was einige Leute alles in ihr Auto oder so stecken ? ^^
Da ist Casemodding noch recht billig 

Aber sieht echt hammer aus !


----------



## Verminaard (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Erst jetzt wiederentdeckt.

XE bastelt wieder 
Schick schick schick, wie immer.

Wird natuerlich weiterverfolgt.

mfg
V.

P.S. hy Zetiii, wie gehts meiner cpu?


----------



## Ben™ (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Schickes Mainboard mit einm schicken Heatkiller!


----------



## Timmynator (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Bei dem ganzen Rot in der Nähe läge doch die Überlegung nache, die Heatkiller-Abdeckung (der Mittelteil, durch den auch die Anschlüsse geschraubt sind) ebenfalls rot zu lackieren...was meinste?


----------



## Ben™ (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Rot in der Nähe läge doch die Überlegung nache, die Heatkiller-Abdeckung (der Mittelteil, durch den auch die Anschlüsse geschraubt sind) ebenfalls rot zu lackieren...was meinste?



Er sollte es lieber nicht überlagern. Das wird sonst zuviel Rot. Mir gefällt es echt gut so wie es ist.


----------



## XE85 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Ich denke das wäre dann zuviel rot. Das rot soll ja nicht zu sehr dominieren. Zudem ist es schwer den Farbton des Sleeve bzw. der Mainboardteile zu treffen.

mfg


----------



## Timmynator (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Vielleicht habe ich mich ungenau ausgedrückt, ich meinte nur das kleine Blech oben in der Mitte des Kühlers, keineswegs den gesamten Deckel. Das wäre definitiv zuviel. Am Einwand die Farbe zu treffen ändert das natürlich nichts. War ja auch nur eine Idee


----------



## XE85 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Die idee ist auch gar nicht schlecht. Ich denke aber eher an schwarz für das Plättchen und die Sockel Halterung, nur brauch ich dann auch schwarze Schrauben.

mfg


----------



## XE85 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

So, heute mal ein Bild wie das Case aktuell aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Ben™ (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Sieht gut aus! Ich wünschte ich wäre auch schon so weit. 
Ist das der rote Sleeve oder Color X??


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Sieht echt grandios aus!!! Will mehr an Bildmaterial sehen!


----------



## XE85 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*



			
				Ben™;3868203 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der rote Sleeve oder Color X??



Color X - der rote ist zu hell und passt farblich nicht zu den Slots und den RAM Modulen



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Sieht echt grandios aus!!! Will mehr an Bildmaterial sehen!


 
Thx - kommt noch mehr

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Sehr schön!


----------



## Ben™ (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Sehr schön - der Color X wird bei mir auch rein kommen.


----------



## green_Nerd (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Hammer Tagebuch  Toller Mod 

Werd defintiv dranbleiben.

Gruß Nerd


----------



## XE85 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

So, mal wieder 2 Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand, wie man sieht noch nicht ganz fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Also für noch nicht ganz Fertig muss ich schon sagen:  *__*

Genial! Sieht besser aus wie meiner!


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

 

mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein !

Sieht geiler aus als der normale MuderMod, gerade in Rot


----------



## Ben™ (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Ja mei! Das sieht richtig gut aus.
Der gesleevte Schlauch hat was.

Weiter so!!


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Sehr clean & sehr geil!


----------



## XE85 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Thx...

kleines Update - neue murdermod by martmamod Frontplate:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Ben™ (9. Februar 2012)

Nice m8! Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## zettiii (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen !


----------



## Auriga (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Der leuchtende Zwischenboden sieht klasse aus... Der Rest natürlich auch^^


----------



## Propella (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Richtig geiles System! Gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Februar 2012)

Sieht echt klasse aus!


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2012)

Echt der Hammer dein Mod! Wirklich fein das Teil.


----------



## Morpheus19 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*

Ein Hammer Gehäuse sage ich da nur. RESPEKT. Eine Frage hätte ich, was sind das für display die du seitlich hast, wo kann man die sich mal anschauen und wie werden diese angestreuert?

Ein Link wäre klasse

Gruss

Mike


----------



## XE85 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Projekt] XE´s Murdermod .... reloaded*



			
				Ben™;3939165 schrieb:
			
		

> Nice m8! Sieht echt gut aus.





zettiii schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen !





Auriga schrieb:


> Der leuchtende Zwischenboden sieht klasse aus... Der Rest natürlich auch^^





Propella schrieb:


> Richtig geiles System! Gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut!





PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Sieht echt klasse aus!





Cleriker schrieb:


> Echt der Hammer dein Mod! Wirklich fein das Teil.





Morpheus19 schrieb:


> Ein Hammer Gehäuse sage ich da nur. RESPEKT.



Thx fürs Lob 



Morpheus19 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich, was sind das für display die du seitlich hast, wo  kann man die sich mal anschauen und wie werden diese angestreuert?



Die Displays sind diese: https://www.crystalfontz.com: CFAH2002Y-RDI-ET, Parallel Character LCD 20x2, RoHS, Red LED Backlight, FFSTN Negative, Tr

Ich steuere sie mit LCD Smartie: LCD Smartie - A free open-source LCD program! - da gibt es aber auch andere Programme

mfg


----------

